# ON VOTING



## glass man (Nov 4, 2008)

WHEN I VOTE ,I DON'T KNOW BOUT YOU, BUT IT IS THE ONE TIME I FEEL LIKE I AM IMPORTANT AND AMERICAN! I FELL MYSELF SWELL WITH PRIDE AND THANK GOD FOR AMERICA! THOUGH A POOR MAN I FEEL I AM JUST AS GOOD AS ANYBODY IN THE USA! JUST A GREAT EXUBERANT FEELING! HOPE IT JUST COUNTS AND AIN'T LOST SOME WHERE DOWN THE LINE! I WEAR MY "I VOTED STICKER" WITH PRIDE ! HOPE YALL HAVE VOTED OR PLAN TO VOTE TODAY! IT IS THE ONE TIME WE CAN PUT OUR POLICTICAL,OPINIONS OUT, AND LET OUR ACTION SAY IT ALL! GOD BLESS AMERICA AND WE ARE ALL EQUAL ON THIS SPECIAL DAY! VOTE,VOTE ,VOTE,!!!!! I LOVE ALL HERE AND THOUGH I MAY DISAGREE WITH MANY ON WHO GETS TO BE PRESIDENT I RESPECT YOU AND LOVE YOU DEARLY AND PRAY POLITICS CAN BE PUT ASIDE AND KNOW WE REALLY CARE FOR EACH OTHER AND THAT IS ALL IMPORTANT AND WE CAN ROOT FOR EACH OTHER AND LAUGH AND LOVE ON WHOEVER WINS THE PRESIDENT! THIS IS THE DAY THAT REMINDS ME <WE ARE THE PEOPLE,BY THE PEOPLE . THIS COUNTRY BELONGS TO US AND NOT THE POLITICIANS<CORPORATIONS,LOBBYESTS, WE HAVE THE PEOPLE OUR POWER  AND NEED TO LET THE FREAKS KNOW THIS AND STOP THEM ANYWAY WE CAN AND MAKE THESE PEOPLE NOT TO FORGET IT!!!THIS COUNTRY NEEDS TO BE RUN AGAIN ON RESPECT FOR EACH OTHERS IDEAS ,NO MATTER HOW WE DISAGREE<DON'T NEED TO GET INTO THE GUTTER WITH NAME CALLING! LET ALL US AMERICANS GET TOGETHER WITH LOVE AND ACCEPTION OF EACH IDEA AND WORK IT ALL OUT FOR OUR COMMON GOOD! OTHER WISE THE BIBLE{A BOOK THAT HAS BEEN AROUND AWHILE] JESUS SAYS A HOUSE DEVIDED CAN NOT STAND. THAT SHOULD BE THE FOCAL POINT OF ALL THIS LETS PUT OUR  IDEAS ASIDE AND FIND COMMON GROUND AND WORK TO THAT END!!!                 [ IF ANY ONE WANTS TO KNOW HOW TO BECOME A CHRISTIAN,PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL HELP YOU!!! JAMIE]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2008)

I hear ya G man,I went on my lunch hour today.
   Its going smooooooothhhhh []


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 4, 2008)

y'all in PA and Ohio , good job, thank you []


----------



## glass man (Nov 4, 2008)

YES ON VOTING DAY IT IS THE OLD JOHN LENNON SONG COMES TRUE EVEN IF IT IS ONLY ONE DAY"YES WE ALL SHINE ON LIKE THE STARS,THE ,MOON AND THE SUN! COME ON AND ON AND ON" AND VOTE!


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 4, 2008)

Jamie,

  I'm far from a religious man but I do agree with what you said. Its time we as Americans stand up and take care of the problems here at home. Its sad to see that the wealthiest country in history's education system is a joke the divorce rate is going through the roof and far too many people have to choose to eat or get health care.

  I hope todayâ€™s efforts are a step in the right direction.

  Chris


----------



## glass man (Nov 4, 2008)

I AM SORRY FOR THE MCCAIN VOTERS,I KNOW WHAT IT IS TO LOSE FOR 8 LONG YEARS! PRAY NOW AS THE REPUBLICANS ASKED THE NATION TO PRAY FOR BUSH ,ALSO PRAY FOR BARRACK,CAUSE THIS AIN'T FOOTBALL GAME WHERE ON WINS AND THE LOSES! THIS AFFECTS US ALL TO WIN AND LOSE NOW EMBRACE HIM AS YOUR PRESIDENT AND PRAY FOR HIM!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Nov 5, 2008)

There go my benefits.[&o]


----------



## glass man (Nov 5, 2008)

CHEER UP CAP MAN I DON'T THINK SO ,NOW IF "I AM GONNA CUT GOVERNMENT SPENDING McCAIN HAD WON  IT MIGHT HAVE HAPPENED ,CAUSE WHEN A REPUBLICAN SAYS GOV. SPENDING ID GOING TO BE CUT IT IS USUALLY SOMETHING THAT HELPS PEOPLE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 5, 2008)

Say what you may....THE (PEOPLE) HAVE SPOKEN [] 
                               And its about time.


----------



## TROG (Nov 5, 2008)

As an outsider good luck to your new President Elect and hope he can bring back some prosperity to the general masses as the majority of the rich are still rich.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm very psyched I won't have to move out of Virginia after all!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 5, 2008)

Things are looking up!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 5, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY IS A WONDERFUL DAY!*[/align][align=center]*~ I WANT TO DANCE IN THE STREETS~*[/align][align=center]*HISTORY HAS BEEN MADE*[/align][align=center]*WE ARE ALL PART *[/align][align=center]*OF IT.*[/align][align=center]*[]*[/align][align=center]*PRAISE THE LORD!*[/align][align=center]*AMEN*[/align][align=center]*STAR*[/align]


----------



## ktbi (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm very optomistic.  Really liked his acceptance speach.  Actually, McCain's speach was pretty good too.  Obama inherited a real mess and if there was ever an uphill battle - this is it. Hang on - it's gunna be a wild ride, but I can't help but think we are on the mend......Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 5, 2008)

Mccain is an honorable guy if nothing else. The whole campain he seemed like a square peg trying to fit in a round hole. Maybe he would have done better as an independant[]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Jamie, Every time the democrats have taken office it has been at the expence of the Military. Disabled Vets are considered by the Democratic Party as a drain on the economy. I woud love to be able to go back to work doing what I was doing but I can,t. Clinton took away many many of my benefits and the Democratic run Congress took my pension before that. It took me 17 years to get my pension back so I don't expect any good things for me and my family to come from a full Democratic government. I sur he will do the best he can but it won't be for me.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Nov 5, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Say what you may....THE (PEOPLE) HAVE SPOKEN []
> And its about time.


 
 The people spoke 8 years ago but... yeah

 Stupid electoral college.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't vote for Obama but the cold hard truth is that he won and we all have to deal with it, like it or not.  I voted for McCain but I do believe he has a weak personality (old age, he was a bad ass in his younger days).  Palin, well........she's nice to look at but would she have been a good vice president?  I don't think so, and to have to listen to that voice for 4 years, OMG!!!!!  We all have different views and we all have the freedom to voice our oppinions, that is one of the great things about being an American, but we are also all adults here and there is no need to jump on each other to try to make people see things your way, that's just never gonna happen.  Even though I AM NOT A DEMOCRAT, I believe that change is good, and to have someone in office with new idea's and a completely different agenda, will help our country.  McCain or Obama would have done that one way or another, but Obama is the one that was voted in and he is the one given the chance to make a difference.  If you don't want to support our new commander in chief, so be it, in 4 years you'll get a chance to vote someone else in.  

 Now, to throw something else into the pot, "how come no-one questioned Obama when he mentioned wanting to start a new internal defense force with the same weapons and capabilities as our military".  Wasn't Hitler the last one to do something like that?  What reason could Obama possibly have for wanting to do that?  Patrol the Borders?  I think we have a border patrol for that?


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 5, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> Now, to throw something else into the pot, "how come no-one questioned Obama when he mentioned wanting to start a new internal defense force with the same weapons and capabilities as our military".  Wasn't Hitler the last one to do something like that?  What reason could Obama possibly have for wanting to do that?  Patrol the Borders?  I think we have a border patrol for that?


 
 â€œWe cannot continue to rely only on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives that weâ€™ve set,â€  â€œWeâ€™ve got to have a civilian national security force thatâ€™s just as powerful, just as strong, just as well funded.â€
 WHAT THE HELL?????  DOES THAT MAKE "ANY" SENSE AT ALL?


----------



## ktbi (Nov 5, 2008)

Homeland Security, National Guard, Border Patrol, Local Police, 4H - we can guess all day but have to wait and see what he means.  I think the Hitler reference is a bit of a stretch though.....Ron


----------



## capsoda (Nov 5, 2008)

> I think the Hitler reference is a bit of a stretch though.....Ron


 
 So did all the Jews, Catholics and other minorities in Nazi Germany. Haven't you ever heard the poem *"First they cameâ€¦"*  by Pastor Martin Niemoller. At first he supported Hitler but soon found that all the beautiful rhetoric was just a cover for change and the change was not good.

 "In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didnâ€™t speak up because I wasnâ€™t a Communist; 

 And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didnâ€™t speak up because I wasnâ€™t a trade unionist; 

 And then they came for the Jews, And I didnâ€™t speak up because I wasnâ€™t a Jew; 

 And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up."


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 6, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: ktbi
> 
> Homeland Security, National Guard, Border Patrol, Local Police, 4H - we can guess all day but have to wait and see what he means.  I think the Hitler reference is a bit of a stretch though.....Ron


 I'm not actually comparing "him" to Hitler, I agree that would be quite a stretch.  The civilian defense force bothers me and I can't believe that when he said that, they just moved on and didn't talk about it.  If they have money, beef up our National Guard, Border Patrol, MILITARY, etc., and then use all these agencies in the manner they were intended.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 6, 2008)

The problem is that no one who supported him ever asked the question, "What form will his "change" take?" Granted Hitler may be an extreme example; however, it is a very good example of how someone running on a platform of "change" can have a vision of change that isn't benign. Change isn't always good, and fools who think so and never demand that the person person pushing change fully explain what his vision is are either stupid or just ignorant. No one is comparing Obama to Hitler; however, I'm not convinced that his idea of "change" is completely "hopeful" because he never gives us a clear idea of his definition of "change".

 Buzzwords only work on the gullible, thinking people avoid politicians who insult their intellegence by using them.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 6, 2008)

ALL I CAN SAY IS ONE THING IS I HAVE NOTICED THAT PEOPLE EVERYWHERE I HAVE BEEN IN THE LAST TWO DAYS HAVE BEEN* NICE TO EACH OTHER*. EVERYONE IS *SIMLING,* *TALKING TO EACH OTHER*, THERE IS A *SENSE OF PEACE *AROUND ME I HAVE NEVER FELT BEFORE AND THIS IS IN THE CITY WHERE I HAVE NEVER FELT THIS WAY BEFORE JUST SITTING BY MYSELF AND WAITING FOR MY RIDE TO COME FOR OVER AN HOUR. 

 STRANGERS TALKING TO ME, A SWEET SMILE FROM PASSERS BY. HELLOS, THAT WERE NEVER THERE BEFORE. SOMETHING IS VERY DIFFERENT IN THIS WORLD ALREADY. OTHER'S I'VE TALKED TO HAVE NOTICED IT TOO. I LIKE IT, IT'S THE WAY THIS WORLD SHOULD HAVE BEEN ALL ALONG....

*I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO GOOD THINGS TO COME..... CHANGE IS DIFFICULT FOR SOME  PEOPLE, BUT CHANGE IS GOOD! THIS CHANGE IS WHAT THIS COUNTRY NEEDED!*


----------



## glass man (Nov 6, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Hey Jamie, Every time the democrats have taken office it has been at the expence of the Military. Disabled Vets are considered by the Democratic Party as a drain on the economy. I woud love to be able to go back to work doing what I was doing but I can,t. Clinton took away many many of my benefits and the Democratic run Congress took my pension before that. It took me 17 years to get my pension back so I don't expect any good things for me and my family to come from a full Democratic government. I sur he will do the best he can but it won't be for me.


    CAP IF THE DEMOCRATIC BASTARTS DON'T SPREAD THE WEALTH TO YOU A HERO VET. I WILL BE PISSED AND WILL WORK MY HEART OUT TO SEE YOU GET YOUR SHARE TOO!


----------



## glass man (Nov 6, 2008)

GOOD LORD WE HAD TO HAVE CHANGE AFTER AMERICA BEING RAPED ALL 8 YEARS! WHERE TO START: TRADE LAWS WITH CHINA WHERE THEY MAKE OUT LIKE BANDITS,I AM SURE YALL CAN THINK OF MORE AND PLEASE DO! []LAWS PASSED SO RICH CAN GET RICHER,MEXICANS COMING TO AMERICA IN DROVES,ONE .OFFICIAL BEING INDICTED AFTER ANOTHER,BUSH LYING TO GET US IN A NEEDLESS WAR,DOLLARS BECOMING DIMES,AMERICA SELLING OUT TO CHINA,CAN'T GO BANKRUPT ON OUTRAGES INTERESTS ON CREDIT CARDS, TWO FRONT WARS,INSURANCE CO ,MEDICAL CO, WITH THEIR OVER PRICED EVERY THING!!! I EVEN HAD A DOCTOR SAY IN A HEUGHTY WAY:I COULD BE SPENDING BETTER TIME THAN BEING WITH YOU!!!,NO PLANS IN PLACE FOR NATURAL DISASTERS, NO ONE BEING HELD RESPOSIBLE FOR SCREW UPS,RESPECT GOING INTO THE TOILIT ALL OVER THE WORLD CAUSE OF OUR ACTIONS, GENEVA RULES THROWN OUT,MIDDLE CLASS NO LONGER CARED ABOUT ,MUCH LESS THE POOR,FLUFF,BRITNY,HILTON,IDIOTS BECAME HERO'S OVER INTELLIGENT COOL PEOPLE!WALL MART RULES, ,POT IS ILLEGAL,BUT   LEGAL DRUGS KILL AT A RATIO OF 1000 TO I AMERICA HAS LOST IT'S SOUL AND GOD IS LONG SUFFERING AND WE THINK WE ARE THE ALMIGHTY AMERICA WELL_GUESS WHAT HAPPENED TO THE  ROMAN EMPIRE?   ROMAN EMPIRE?  THINKING NOTHING CAN EVER BRING US DOWN CAUSE WE ARE USA .  TO GOD AND MYBE WE WILL HAVE A CHANCE! REMEMBER PEOPLE LAUGHED AT NOAH FOR OVER A HUNDREAD YEARS,BUT GOD'S PATIENCE RUNS OUT AND THEN ...WELL! ALL THIS AND IDIOTS STILL WANTED TO VOTE MCCAIN!?!? AS THE OLE SAYING GOES THEY AIN'T NO EXSPLAINING STUPITITY!!!!!!!!!!!   BUSHY YOU GOTSOME 'SPLAINING TO DO! HEY CAN BUSH STILL BE PUT IN JAIL EVEN THOUGH HE IS OUT OF OFFICE! OR MAYBE HE CAN GET IN JAIL BEFORE HE GETS OUT!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 6, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Hey Jamie, Every time the democrats have taken office it has been at the expence of the Military. Disabled Vets are considered by the Democratic Party as a drain on the economy. I woud love to be able to go back to work doing what I was doing but I can,t. Clinton took away many many of my benefits and the Democratic run Congress took my pension before that. It took me 17 years to get my pension back so I don't expect any good things for me and my family to come from a full Democratic government. I sur he will do the best he can but it won't be for me.


  CAP IF THE FREAKS MESS WITH YOU LET ME KNOW! I AIN'T ,BUT ONE PERSON ,BUT MY WIFE AND I WILL CHECK IN TO IT WE ARE LOUD MOUTHS AND DO HAVE SOME CONNECTIONS LIKE NEWT GINGREICH ETC. ,MY DAD EAS A VET ,AND IF YOU LET US KNOW ,THOUGH WE ARE NOTHING WE ARE SQUAKY WHEELS AND DO WHAT WE CAN [WHICH MIGHT BE MUCH} ALL THE WAY MAN! LET US KNOW WHAT GOES DOWN CAUSE OF DEMS. WIN AND WE WILL TRY!!!! GOD BLESS NO VET SHOULD BE TREATED LIKE CRAP LIKE MY DAD WAS UNDER REAGAN,BUSH, AND ,BUSH!!!!! LOVE AND GOD BLESS YOU SOILDER JAMIE{ALSO DON'T FALL FOR THE REPUBLICAN CRAP!!!]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 6, 2008)

Clinton and Gore (Who should know better) stripped me of my medical which was owed me for my duty and was accepted by Congress in 1811, reafirmed and updated in 1820, 1911 and 1917. Clinton claimed it was just some old papers. I was forced to live on 500 bucks a month with a family of 4 of which 2 were in grade school. I had to have full time care but was sent home where my wife was to care for me instead of working and we went through this for a year while Clinton was screwing around  and playing with wet cigars.

 I signed a blank check payable to the Government and People of the United States of America of anything up and to my death and was repaid by being pushed aside by William Jefferson Clinton and his worthless Vic Idiot who just happened to be democrats. I saw this happen through my military career when ever the Democrats took office. Now I ain't saying all Democrats are evil despots because some have my utmost respect BUT I can tell the differance between them and the herd followers. You know the Lemmings.

 Now I ain't claiming to be any type of hero but I watched many die but I have 3 Purple Hearts, a Valor Cross, a Bronze Star, 12 Air Metals, 23 Airmans metal, 3 
 Meritorious Service Awards and a pile of othe metals and awards for my years in service. There were many I worked with who were far braver than I and had many more trinkets than I did and they are always with me. I keep my trinkets in a special place in a small card board box around here somewhere with some other junk.
  I was a lead gunner in an AC 130 Gunship during the Tree Incident amoung others, I was an Electronics Expert with a Marine Recovery Unit, I was in Centrial America several times, I was in Lebanon 10 days before those radical idiots drove a truck into the American Embassy and I was in several places that I will just leave out. I could tell you some things that would surely make you vomit. I believe that I more than held up my part of the bargan. Clinton feels the it is just some stuff written on some old paper.

 George W. was who got my pension back for me. His first Presidential order was to go througe all VA records from 1946 on and give the vets the treatment and money they were promised.

 I find it hard to turst Democrats running the government.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 7, 2008)

I pray to God that one form of change happens, and that the Bush Haters will finally shut up. The only problem is that now we are going to have these equally mentally challenged Obama Haters on the Republican side. Sigh. As I have always said to the Bush Haters, and now to the Obama Haters, one man cannot be blamed for everything that goes wrong in the country and to say otherwise shows an intense case of missplaced emotion overshadowing logic.


----------



## phil44 (Nov 7, 2008)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> Now, to throw something else into the pot, "how come no-one questioned Obama when he mentioned wanting to start a new internal defense force with the same weapons and capabilities as our military". Wasn't Hitler the last one to do something like that? What reason could Obama possibly have for wanting to do that? Patrol the Borders? I think we have a border patrol for that?


 
 I'm not sure where all this stuff is coming from?? paranoid conservative talk radio???? Somebody just told me that Sean Hannity had been reporting on his show tha Obama is or has an Al Queda voice trigger planted in his head that would be activated anytime they wanted so he would govern us the way they want.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2008)

> Obama is or has an Al Queda voice trigger planted in his head


 
 MUST TAKE AWAY REDNECKS GUNS..beep...beep...MUST REDISTRIBUTE WEALTH...beep ..beep...MUST MAKE FRIENDS WITH FRANCE...beep...beep... Bwahahahah[][][]


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't listen to Rush, Hannity and others like them. Although they do make some good points, they sometimes can be almost as flaky as the lefties. I like to make my own decisions based on my own experiences and interests. Listening to someone who is strongly biased either way, be it Rush Limbaugh or Al Franken, will only give you the side of the story or issue that they agree with and want you to hear.

 One thing I don't appreciate is anyone that automatically spouts off "Idiot McCain supporters". Everyone has different beliefs, different lifestyles and different ideas about how much they want the government involved in their lives. I would be willing to wager that I have a higher IQ than millions of Obama's voters. Yes, there were certainly many intelligent people who voted for Obama for whatever reason, but to classify all McCain voters as "idiots" or "Bush lovers" is ridiculous, for I am neither. I believe in lower taxes, less government and more individual freedom for EVERYONE. I agree with neither party 100% of the time, but the reality is that the ridiculously conservative social ideas of some of the GOP will never win a majority. The economic socialism of the Democratic party is a far more realistic and dangerous threat than a silly "marriage amendment" or overturning Roe v. Wade, neither of which will happen.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope for the best ,but the fact that the State of Illinois is in such sad shape and this is Obamas home ground and he's bringing his corrupt Chicago buddies toh Well.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2008)

> President Bush also has tremendously cut funding for veterans health. His 2004 budget called for cutting $30 billion in programs for veterans including disability pay for wounds sustained during battle and pensions for low income veterans. As a result, 1.7 million vets currently do not have health coverage, an increase of about 235,000 since 2000, according to USA Today.


 
 Never happened Rich. Ya see I'm one of those veterans with disability pay for wounds sustained during combat. The VA also has no provisions for low income vets and never has. 

 Almost forgot, Funding was increased under the Bush administration for the VA three times in his eight years and he increased funding to get new and modern facilities for the vets so we stop dying and losing body parts to staff from nasty antiquated buildings. We just got a nice new clinic right next to NAS Pensacola Hospital and we have military personel helping with the medical part. I no longer have to travel 100+ miles from my family to have surgery or a somply MRI. [] I'd say he did alright by the military. He screwed up some other things really well but so will Oblio.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hannity is smarter than that, he was most likely joking. If Savage had said it then I might believe he was a bit more serious.

 On the subject of biased sources, if you are only listening to one source for all of your political knowledge then you need to get a life. I listen to opinions on both sides sift what I have heard through my BS filter, and then make up my own mind of what the real story is based upon the conclusion. That goes for all TV news, radio talk shows, political emails and internet bs, newspapers, etc. Every one of them is biased in one way or another and will color their reporting to reflect that bias. To think otherwise is illogical.


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                   CAP I LOVE WHAT YOU DID FOR THE COUNTRY BUT A LOT OF BLAME CAN BE LAID AT MORE THAN DEMS. FEET! AS FOR ME I WILL CALL MY REPS. ALOTTTT TO SEE THINGS ARE MADE BETTER FOR THE VETS! HELL IT WAS UNDER BUSH MY DAD WAS DECLARED DEAD! WHEN HE WENT TO THE V.A OFFICE THE MAN TOLD MY DAD WAS DEAD EVEN THOUGH HE WAS LOOKING STRAIGHT AT HIM???? DAD CUSSED LEFT AND CALLED MAX CLELAND AND THE PROBLEM WAS SRAIGHTENED UP THE NEXT DAY!!! CLELAND WAS DRUMMED OUT OF OFFICE BY SAXBY CHAMBLISS,BACKED BY BUCH! THEY SHOWED PICTURES OF CLELANDS PICTURE NEXT TOIOSAMA BIN LADEN TO MAKE THE CONNECTION OF THEM TOGETHER,CAUSE MAX WOULDN'T MAKE US SAFE! SIDES CAP MOST MONEY GOES FOR ANYTHING SIDES THE SOLDIERS!! GOD BLESS YOU ,CAP!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2008)

HOW MUCH WORSE FOR THE LORDS SAKE COULD IT HAVS GOTTEN UNDER McCAIN? ARE YALL NOT AWARE IT IS TERRIBLE? SOLDIERS LIVING IN THE STREET YET HE CARES?  ONLY GOD'S LOVE CAN SAVE US! PLEASE ASK JESUS TO COME INTO YOUR LIFE!!!IT IS THE ONLY THING.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you guys going to go on and on and on until the next election? You must have a terrible headache [8D] Happy diggin.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2008)

When GW was elected i didnt vote for him but i honestly felt I would give him a chance and see what he would do. When he ran the first time he was all about being non-partisan and working to get stuff done in Washington. Unfortunately, he ended up running the most partisan, secretive admin I have ever lived through. I rated him ....poorly[:'(]. 
 I will give Obama the same chance to do great things or fail. The next four years will tell. But everyone should at least give him a fair chance.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 8, 2008)

> The time before that was when I found a mint Dr. Soules in and awesome forrest green at a flea market for $35





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> No way!  Do you still have it??  I have never seen a forest green - I have a sort of golden apricot, a citron (one of my prize bottles), and a dark amber.   Could you post a pic of yours?
> ]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

I hear ya lobe.when the phills won and when the new Prezz was elected,I used half a Kleenex . To use a whole one just wouldn't be manley [][8D]


----------



## ajohn (Nov 8, 2008)

OK,my two cents;I could not vote because my privilege has been taken away as a result of some bad decisions I made when I was younger".Bad decisions "is a nice way of describing the real truth...A life run on self will dictated by fear and anger.I was hated because of the color of my skin when I was young,and experienced some brutal beatings,and witnessed some HORRIBLE things happen to my family.Our crime:To believe in the AMERICAN DREAM that if we worked hard enough we could buy a home in a place of our choosing ,get a good education,and "pursue  happiness".WRONG!A lot of things look good on paper.I woke up one day and said OK,you people want to see HATE? I'll show you hate! You want to expose my family to TERROR, your going to find out what it feels like.I made a decision to give back everything I got and then some!!!And I got real good at it...REAL %#$@*#% GOOD.I became a master of hate.I believe that the only thing that saved me was that I always felt guilty and dirty.But I kept on hating,everything and everyone.I finally got to a place where the only thing left to hate was myself.And I hated that the most.Ugly, but true.
   15 years ago I made a different decision:To turn my will over to a loving God.And when I got on my knees and asked God how I was going to live in this world,a world filled with so much fear and hatred,this was the "thought" I received;"YOU CANNOT CHANGE THE WORLD BY YOURSELF,BUT IF YOU CHANGE YOURSELF, THE WORLD AROUND YOU WILL CHANGE.So for the last 15 yrs.,I've dedicated my life to change.I've"sponserd" many,many young men with drinking and drug problems.I've gotten on commities for conventions dedicated to recovery,I helped rebuild an old church that became a recovery club.I served on that board.I'm asked to do public speaking,which I never refese,no matter how scared I get.I've gone into instutions to help young people with drug problems.And lately I've found myself mentoring gang members and social misfits,trying,as help with professionals to get these boys turned around.You see folks, I've discovered that in the term"THE PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS"the most important idea is to pursue,and to pursue is to work, and to work is to have a job, and if I am to work,I must have experience.My experience is that I can change.My job is to carry that message.You see ,I am not allowed to vote,But my 18 yr old son did!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2008)

even if you cant vote you can affect an election. If you campaign and convince others to vote for your candidate that could be more effective than casting one vote yourself.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 8, 2008)

You bettchaquote].You see ,I am not allowed to vote,But my 18 yr old son did! [/quote]


----------



## annie44 (Nov 8, 2008)

Actually, if you are unable to vote due to a felony conviction, it is not too difficult in many states to have that civil right restored, assuming that you have been off paper for awhile.  The exception to the civil rights restoration is the right to possess a firearm, which must be restored by both the state and federal govt and is more complicated.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 8, 2008)

Lobey,
 I would have loved to have seen that bottle!  I have always like the Dr. Soules - wish I had the money to purchase the half size one that sold recently on ebay, but I am trying to do some home improvements and my bottle fund is at zero right now.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 8, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> You see folks, I've discovered that in the term"THE PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS"the most important idea is to pursue,and to pursue is to work, and to work is to have a job, and if I am to work,I must have experience.My experience is that I can change.My job is to carry that message.You see ,I am not allowed to vote,But my 18 yr old son did!


 
 Well put indeed. Your story is a great example of how terrible events may happen to us and around us; however, in the end we are ultimately reponsible for how we turn out. What's more you are taking it upon yourself to spread the word of your experiance and through that if one person is steered away from repeating the same mistake then you have done more than most to make this world a better place. Maybe someday we will finally have a world where intolerance and hate doesn't have a place; however, sometimes all we can do is try to not turn into that which torments us, and hope others follow.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 8, 2008)

Gunther,
 I absolutely agree with you!My point wasn't,poor me,I can't vote.My point was change.That we can't put the burden on just one man.That as citizens, we can't rely on our government to fix all our problems like children waiting to be fed.That our responsibilities are not to just vote,but to live in a manner that says "I understand the constitution and believe in it".That the iniquities and mistakes of the past can serve not as a pit for depression, but as lessons for growth.A great man(at least in my eyes)said"Ask not what your country can do for you,but rather what you could do for your country"Remember him?Every day I wake up and turn my will and life over to my God,and ask for direction.Then I take my position on the line....the front line.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2008)

understood


----------



## Stardust (Nov 8, 2008)

> Well put indeed. Your story is a great example of how terrible events may happen to us and around us; however, in the end we are ultimately responsible for how we turn out. What's more you are taking it upon yourself to spread the word of your experience and through that if one person is steered away from repeating the same mistake then you have done more than most to make this world a better place. Maybe someday we will finally have a world where intolerance and hate doesn't have a place; however, sometimes all we can do is try to not turn into that which torments us, and hope others follow.


 
 Well put  morbious-fod, I couldn't have said that any better. You took the words right out of my mouth....

 aJohn, I'm so sorry that you had to go through that experience, along with many other people in this world.I feel sad tonight knowing what happened to you. My heart hangs heavy and I want to cry. Another reason why I no longer watch TV or the news. HATE and ANGER sells the news. they thrive on it....

 I commend you for being *BRAVE* enough to come forward and tell your story. With telling or sharing anything it comes with a risk of the unknown of what will others think. I no longer care what people think when I tell something. I was brought up thinking sharing is risky business.... but, like I said, I like people who tell it like it is. Honestly..... You paid a very high price, but, you learned many lessons you never would have learned any other way but that way. Yes, you hit rock bottom hard! But it sounds like you picked yourself up by your boot straps and got right back up and became a much better man. The man God needed you to be. That's the only way he could get you to be that wise man who you are now. How else could he get you to do the work that you do now to help others, speak, and teach by telling your story. 
 [align=center]*"You have to live it, really know it,  before you can speak it and teach it to others"*[/align][align=center] [/align]Hate and Anger has gone on too long in this country. Hopefully it will end one day, but when people can't even get along in their own homes and children see this how can we expect it all to stop over night.Children are products of their environments. I hate fighting , confrontation, bullies anything but people being nice. I hate even seeing this post going back and forth with anger about the next four years. We could all be dead tomorrow.Something terrible in the world could happen...Live for today...

 If we all tried to just try to be nicer to everybody we meet everywhere each day that would be a beginning.
 That's what I try to do.
 Each person I meet is special and unique. Everyone should be loved and is on this earth for a purpose.
 Too many people cry themselves to sleep at night alone.
 Have no bed to sleep in.
 Have no food.
 Have no money and can't work.
 Reach out in any way you can.
 We all can help in our own small ways to make this world a better place. 
 It doesn't all have to depend on our President, we can make our own small statement.
*We can also agree to disagree*, no one has to be the winner here 





> RICKJJ59W
> was right Are you guys going to go on and on and on until the next election? You must have a terrible headache [8D] Happy diggin.


 He's going digging. Wish I could...

 aJohn, by the way, I think you are one of the nicest and kindest members I know and I'm proud to say your my friend here.

 Blessings and Love,
 star


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2008)

THE SUN'LL COME OUT TOMORROW. BET YOUR BOTTOM DOLLAR THAT TOMORROW THERE'LL BE SUN. JUST THINKIN' ABOUT TOMORROW CLEARS AWAY THE COBWEBS AND THE SORROW 'TILL THERE'S NONE. WHEN I'M STUCK WITH A DAY THAT'S GRAY AND LONELY, I JUST STICK OUT MY CHIN AND GRIN AND SAY......THE SUN'LL COME OUT TOMORROW![8D]


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2008)

[][][] LOBY MAN!          LOT OF SPECULATION OF HOW 4 YEARS COULD BE WITH OBAMA,WHAT,FOR THOSE THAT WAS FOR McCAIN, DID YOU EXSPECT TO HAPPEN IF HE HAD WON? FOR ONE WE KNOW HE WANTED THE BUSH TAX CUTS FOR THE WEALTHY MADE PERMANENT,SO THATS ONE 2?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 8, 2008)

I would say # 2, prime Palin for the boss job because he is olddddddddddddddddddddd! and like Lobe said who know what TOMORROW will bring.[] 20.000 dollar suits for everyone!!!!


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2008)

RICK, I THINK IT IS ONLY FAIR THAT BIDEN IS GIVEN A WIG AND A DRESS JUST LIKE PALIN'S  AND BE GIVEN THE SAME PHOTO SHOOT! I BET PEOPOLE WILL LOOK AT HIM IN A DIFFERENT WAY THEN!![8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 9, 2008)

I watched the Frontline special on McCain and Obama that originally broadcast on PBS back in October tonight and have a better understanding of Obama than I had before. It still would not have changed my vote, I still like McCain and will continue to do so. As for reasons all I can tell you is that having watched the show, and finding out a few more things about McCain than even I knew at the time, I still feel that even though he was trying to appeal to the more conservitive base, which he had to do to win, that in the end he was still the closest candidate to satisfying both my social liberal, and fiscal conservitive ideals than Obama. 

 Obama was good to go as far as my social liberal views; however, he fell far short of my fiscal conservitive ones during his campaign. The thing that I did learn from the program was that when he achieved certain positions like the Presidency of the Harvard Law review, his supporters on the left thought that they would have the upper hand with him; however, he proved to be much more broadminded than his supporters anticipated. I personally like that when everyone thinks they have him pegged to a certain idea or demographic, he tends to turn their beliefs on their heads, this shows a thinking man who won't just give in to any particular race or political ideal without a logical reason.

 I always knew he was intellegent, and often admired the brilliancy of his use of nondescript buzzwords to win over the lesser informed of his supporters, although I felt it was a cheap, but effective, tactic for a politican. Yet how can I argue with the results, the American electorite have never been all that well informed, on either side, and this election proved that it doesn't take much to spark a fury of sheeple ready to live and die by an undefined buzzword. I remain skeptical, as evey logical thinking individual should when it comes to any politican, and if Obama turns out to be a good president, which I think is quite possible if he continues to think for himself instead of listening to those who think they have him all figured out and if they don't then try to control him, I will be proud to vote for him to serve another four. If not then I will vote the cat out, it would have been no different with McCain.

 Don't trust politicians and remember when you look up liar the note "see politicians and laywers" will be right there.


----------



## glass man (Nov 9, 2008)

MORBIOUS: I HAVE TO AGREE TOTALY WITH YOUR LAST LINE! LIKE THE WHO SONG GOES"HOPE WE DON'T GET FOOLED AGAIN!"


----------



## coldwater diver (Nov 11, 2008)

I  would like to offer my two cents if I may. I look foward to this amazing site that we are all part of. Its about the hobby we all love and enjoy, You know digging and finding bottles. Isn't there enough of this everywhere else? Politics well if you really want to continue Im sure there are sites for that to vent on speculate on and whatever else. I just think its out of place here unless some lawmakers are going to try to outlaw digging or diving for bottles. God bless this hobby, God bless the USA, and a Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 13, 2008)

Your two cents is accepted; however, with all due respect, why did you click on this particular thread, especially with it's title? If you didn't want to read about politics then one would have to assume that you only clicked on this thread to complain about someone having a conversation that you don't happen to agree with, and feel that they shouldn't be having based upon your views. There have been a grand total of four political based threads created within the last few months, and only two fairly active threads left. When you compare that to the hundreds of other threads on this site that you can read instead of this one, one has to wonder if you are actively trying to censor the discussion based upon what you feel should be talked about. 

 If the owners of the site decide to ban politics then I will adhere to their decision; however, this is why this type of miscellaneous chat area exists, so that you can discuss something other than bottles. I hope you enjoy the site; however, I only ask that you remember that you aren't the only person who is using the site and sometimes other people have other discussions aside from the ones you feel are appropriate. This wouldn't be any different than if one of the pre-1900 collectors thought that we shouldn't be discussing post-1900's acls, maybe the discussion isn't your cup of tea; however, no one is forcing you to read it.


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Your two cents is accepted; however, with all due respect, why did you click on this particular thread, especially with it's title? If you didn't want to read about politics then one would have to assume that you only clicked on this thread to complain about someone having a conversation that you don't happen to agree with, and feel that they shouldn't be having based upon your views. There have been a grand total of four political based threads created within the last few months, and only two fairly active threads left. When you compare that to the hundreds of other threads on this site that you can read instead of this one, one has to wonder if you are actively trying to censor the discussion based upon what you feel should be talked about.
> 
> If the owners of the site decide to ban politics then I will adhere to their decision; however, this is why this type of miscellaneous chat area exists, so that you can discuss something other than bottles. I hope you enjoy the site; however, I only ask that you remember that you aren't the only person who is using the site and sometimes other people have other discussions aside from the ones you feel are appropriate. This wouldn't be any different than if one of the pre-1900 collectors thought that we shouldn't be discussing post-1900's acls, maybe the discussion isn't your cup of tea; however, no one is forcing you to read it.


 DANG MORBIS,ME AND YOU TOTALLY AGREE ON SOMETHING TOTALLY![] GROOVY!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is something that would solve the whole THING [] 
   This is from another site I go to.Just a thought.

Other Stuff 
 This forum is for the discussion of anything that does not fit into one of the other forums. Family, fun, politics, jokes, other hobbies, etc... are just some of the examples that can be discussed in this forum. Normal posting guidelines should be followed.
Options: RSS


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2008)

THOUGHT OF THAT AWHILE AGO RICK! ONLY RESPONSE WAS "THAT IS WHAT COLLECTOR CHAT IS FOR" SO I TRY TO KEEP OTHER STUFF HERE.IF IT COULD JUST BE KNOWN THAT IS WHAT THIS IS FOR! IF THIS IS ONLY FOR BOTTLE CHAT,THEN PEOPLE SHOULD QUIT THAT CHATTING BOUT BOTTLES EVERY WHERE BUT HERE! I MEAN IT DANG IT! HERE AND ONLY HERE! WE ARE PURISTS HERE!!! SO BOTTLE CHAT IS ONLY HERE! I AM THE BOTTLE NAZI!!!WOW THAT FELT GOOD![][][8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 14, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here is something that would solve the whole THING []
> This is from another site I go to.Just a thought.
> ...


 
 Nice thought; however, the point is that this is just as much our forums as anyone elses and just because our discussion happens to cheese a couple of people off they want us to go somewhere else when in reality there are only two active threads on the subject. This isn't pointed at any one person it just seems to be the general view of a handful of people who appearently easily insulted that someone wishes to talk about something that they feel they should be shielded from.

 It's fine to talk about deer coming to your porch, or post pictures of your dog, discuss sports (which can get even more rabid than politics), amongst many other things and no one says boo. Start talking about the real world around us and what is going on in it and people get offended and start asking and then demanding that you can't have that conversation. I have said before, when the rules say that you can't discuss politics, then I won't discuss politics; however, from what I have seen it's a free for all in collectors chat, and I don't happen to want to spend my day complimenting someone's dog, deer, moose, etc. etc. If those who don't like the discussion of politics don't want to read about politics then don't click on the two active threads discussing it at the moment, no one is forcing you to read them.

 I'm telling you now that the digging thread has seen far more heated exchanges, actually having to do with bottles, than these political threads even hoped to have. Yet no one said boo. Why, because it was bottle related? This is a sterling example of how it isn't the government that we have to worry about taking away our rights, it's our neighbors.

 I must aplaude these people for one thing, while talking politics gets boring after a while, I being the consumate activist for the freedom of speech that I am, can argue that point till I am blue in the face and enjoy every minute of it. Viva la Revolution!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah that sounds good to me,its Friday and all is good.Nothing to complain about.Carry on.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 14, 2008)

There's been to way much for me to read, but if there's a problem I've found this   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM  is about the best way to fix things and it's one thing we can all agree with. Care to disagree w/ this []


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 14, 2008)

> There's been to way much for me to read, but if there's a problem I've found this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM is about the best way to fix things and it's one thing we can all agree with. Care to disagree w/ this


 If you were asking me (and your not), I'd first ask you if you were male or female, can't tell by your name.  If you are male, than yes, I would disagree with you,  I will get drunk with you but I will not screw you.  (I VOTED YES ON PROPOSITION 8, traditional marriage)


----------



## annie44 (Nov 14, 2008)

Copied from a web site, but good points made here:

 OUR CALIFORNIA CONSTITUTIONâ€”the law of our landâ€”SHOULD GUARANTEE THE SAME FREEDOMS AND RIGHTS TO EVERYONEâ€”NO ONE group SHOULD be singled out to BE TREATED DIFFERENTLY.
 In fact, our nation was founded on the principle that all people should be treated equally. EQUAL PROTECTION UNDER THE LAW IS THE FOUNDATION OF AMERICAN SOCIETY.
 Thatâ€™s what this election is aboutâ€”equality, freedom, and fairness, for all.
 Marriage is the institution that conveys dignity and respect to the lifetime commitment of any couple. PROPOSITION 8 WOULD DENY LESBIAN AND GAY COUPLES that same DIGNITY AND RESPECT.
 Thatâ€™s why Proposition 8 is wrong for California.
 Regardless of how you feel about this issue, the freedom to marry is fundamental to our society, just like the freedoms of religion and speech.
 PROPOSITION 8 MANDATES ONE SET OF RULES FOR GAY AND LESBIAN COUPLES AND ANOTHER SET FOR EVERYONE ELSE. Thatâ€™s just not fair. OUR LAWS SHOULD TREAT EVERYONE EQUALLY.
 In fact, the government has no business telling people who can and cannot get married. Just like government has no business telling us what to read, watch on TV, or do in our private lives. We donâ€™t need Prop. 8; WE DONâ€™T NEED MORE GOVERNMENT IN OUR LIVES.
 REGARDLESS OF HOW ANYONE FEELS ABOUT MARRIAGE FOR GAY AND LESBIAN COUPLES, PEOPLE SHOULD NOT BE SINGLED OUT FOR UNFAIR TREATMENT UNDER THE LAWS OF OUR STATE. Those committed and loving couples who want to accept the responsibility that comes with marriage should be treated like everyone else.
 DOMESTIC PARTNERSHIPS ARE NOT MARRIAGE.
 When youâ€™re married and your spouse is sick or hurt, there is no confusion: you get into the ambulance or hospital room with no questions asked. IN EVERYDAY LIFE, AND ESPECIALLY IN EMERGENCY SITUATIONS, DOMESTIC PARTNERSHIPS ARE SIMPLY NOT ENOUGH. Only marriage provides the certainty and the security that people know they can count on in their times of greatest need.
 EQUALITY UNDER THE LAW IS A FUNDAMENTAL CONSTITUTIONAL GUARANTEE. Prop. 8 separates one group of Californians from another and excludes them from enjoying the same rights as other loving couples.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2008)

Aye aye Matey ,That ship has sunk [8D]


----------



## annie44 (Nov 14, 2008)

yep, I know....for now.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 14, 2008)

> are you afraid of the gays? I thought you where in the Navy


 Nope, not afraid of gays, I have nothing against them, I know some and they are good people.  They already have the same rights as we do in California, they can have a legal union and get all the same benefits.  They don't have a right to re-write the bible and try to force religions to accept them as a "married" couple.  2 different issues all together.  

 I don't appreciate the Navy comment and wont respond to anything on that.  I retired and served proudly, if anyone I served with was gay, who gives a crap, they kept it to themselves which is what EVERY GAY PERSON SHOULD DO.  You don't hear heterosexuals going around forcing our lifestyle on anyone.  What happens in the bedroom is private and should not be a public issue.  BE PROUD OF YOURSELF BECAUSE YOUR A GOOD PERSON, NOT BECAUSE YOUR GAY, STRAIGHT, BLACK, WHITE, WHATEVER!!!!!  I'M SO SICK OF HEARING ABOUT ALL THIS CRAP.  (I wish I could take back the comment I made, I was trying to be humerous, I should have known better, too many liberals on this website and I'm sick of hearing about all this)


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok the quick and dirty on gay marriage and my opinion of it. I am a child of devorced parents, my dead beat dad skipped town when I was three, so I have a unique perspective on just how much hetrosexuals have already ravaged the institution of marrage in this country. Case in point my father has been married three times and my mother twice, and the sad part is that they are the norm. If gays want to get together and call it marriage that's perfectly fine with me. Who knows maybe the gays can actually save the sacred institution of marrage, and make a better go of it than the hetros. I don't give two craps one way or the other so long as no one starts holding a gun to my head and saying I have to marry Steve.

 We are arguing over a term people, which is really just dumb, and using the United States Constitution or even a state constitution for this type of stupid crap is just outragious. I personally don't want my grandchildren reading through the amendments to the Constitution and seeing that we were really this stupid. Keep your religion out of my government and I will keep my government out of your religion, simple as that. 

 This is the very reason that I voted for McCain over Romney in the Republican primaries, because Romney was for a Constitutional amendment of this sort.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 14, 2008)

> why would the State take away the rights of gay people?


 That is the whole point, the state did not take it away.  Gay people can go to the state at anytime and get a license and have a ceremony.  Employers are required by law to recognize thier union.  They get medical, dental, everything...........  What some gay people are demanding is that the state force churches to "marry" them and accept that as a legal marriage, that is against the churches religious beliefs!  Should the government be allowed to tell Churches how to practice their faith.  Absolutely not.  Should the state prevent two people who are in love from having a legal union?  NO, and the truth is, they don't, so what is everyone complaining about?  There are "some" churches who accept gay unions and are willing to call it a marriage, that is their business.  This should not be in debate at all.  *There is not one thing that gay couples in California cannot have that straight couple can.*  Under the law everyone is equal. 

 I am doing something that I don't like and that is cluttering up the forum with nonsense so I am done.  Let's just all be happy and accept everyone for what they are.  

 Sinking......... sinking...........sinking...........sinking.........*SUNK*


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 14, 2008)

What about bestiality or pedophilia? Let's get it on folks --tolerance!


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 14, 2008)

I draw my threads from the Popol Vue and Gilgamesh. Diggahonkie.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 14, 2008)

VU, VOH, VUE ... chinkultic near-death epiphany. SINCE WHEN YO BE GOG in spelin kingfish?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2008)

I really get tired of people who want acceptance by law. Pushing for laws that tell me that you have the same rights as everyone else is just trying to force acceptance. Marrage is a piece of paper and two rings that make up a contract between to individuals. Love is what makes a family. An individual will be accepted or shuned and that is just the way it is.

 As long as they are not promoting it as a way of life and tring to cram their acceptance down my throat I could care less what they do in private. I don't run around telling and showing people I am hetro. Just be yourself and let everyone decide if they like you or not.  

 I don't have alot of time for folks who are pushing their view sexual preferance or happyness and they have just as high of brake up*/*divorce rate as anyone so they are not all that special.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> What about bestiality or pedophilia? Let's get it on folks --tolerance!


 
 Are concenting adults involved in those two activities? I think not so no they will no be tolorated, in fact I am all for the death penalty for anyone who molests a child.



> As long as they are not promoting it as a way of life and tring to cram their acceptance down my throat I could care less what they do in private. I don't run around telling and showing people I am hetro.


 
 I try to prove it everyday; however, nine times out of ten, when I grab a strange woman's postier, I get smacked. LOL! No one said anyone had to accept anyone, oh wait a minute the policial correct facists do. Everyone want's to broad brush everything, all gays want to force their lifestyle down our throats, all illegal aliens are here to rape the system, all blacks wanna see whitey thrown under a truck, etc etc. Of course the same can be said for the otherside who thinks that all illegal aliens are here to work, all gays are just wanting equal rights, and all white people are racist devils. etc. etc.

 Look not all gays are wanting to force their lifestyle down your throats; however, by the same token there are some who don't want to stop at marriage. All Illegal aliens aren't here to rape the welfare system and commit crimes; however, not all of them are here for benign reasons either. All whites aren't racist, and all blacks aren't tolorant sweethearts either, and vica versa. My point is that you cannot broad brush every special interest group into the same idea. We are all individuals no matter what color skin we are, what we have between our legs, what concenting adult sex partner we want to take to bed, or our immegration status, political party or religion we belong to, or what brand of cigar we smoke or not, and we should be judged based upon our individual actions not on what a certain part of our particular group does.

 I personally would love to see the day when people stop living their lives based upon which or how many of these different groups that they belong to, and actually accept people for who they are as a person; however, if wishes were horses everyone would ride. So let the ignorant intolerance continue. Heck one of my former bosses, who lives in Kentucky and is a Baptist, thinks that the bible justifies his belief that blacks and whites shouldn't marry, so I guess I'm not surprised to hear Christians claim the same thing about gays.


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

I COULD WRITE IT ALL DOWN ,GIVE MY VEIWS ABOUT THIS SCRIPTURE AND END UP WITH A SMALL BOOK AND PROBABLY ALL WOULD HAVE NOTHING CHANGE VEIW WISE! READ ROMANS 1 VERSES 26 AND 27. RECOMMEND READING ALL ROMANS 1 TO UNDERSTAND CONTEXT. SEEMS TO ME IT IS SAYING FOR A MAN TO BE WITH A MAN AND A WOMAN TO BE WITH A WOMAN AIN'T NATURAL AND HOMOSEXUALITY IS A SIN. I SIN[NOT THAT WAY BUT A SIN IS A SIN! ] FOR ME TO SAY I DON'T SIN WOULD BE A LIE ,WHICH WOULD BE ANOTHER SIN! 1ST JOHN VERSES 8 and 9 TELLS IF WE SAY WE DON'T SIN WE ARE LIERS AND THE TRUTH AIN'T IN US! ALSO IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS HE [JESUS] IS FAITHFUL TO FORGIVE US! SO WE CAN SIN ALL WE WANT ? NO! I DON'T WANT TO SIN,BUT I DO.WHY ? CAUSE I AM A SINNER! BUT THE CATCH 22 STOPS CAUSE OF MY FAITH IN CHRIST IS WHAT REDEEMS ME OR RATHER HE REDEEMED ME WHEN HE DIED ON THE CROSS! PLUS I AM PAYING FOR MY SINS IN THIS BODY,TRUST ME! BACK TO THE POINT, FOR ME TO TELL PEOPLE HOMOSEXUILITY IS JUST ANOTHER LIFE STYLE AND NOT A SIN WOULD BE A LIE! MY GAY COUSIN AND HER LOVER KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING AIN'T RIGHT,BUT THEY IS MERCY FOR THEM JUST LIKE FOR ME WHO SINS AND ANYONE ELSE! I LOVE BOTH OF THEM DEARLY AND WE JUST LEAVE IT ALONE!I AM NOT FOR CONDEMNATION!!! BUT I DO BELIEVE IT IS A SIN! THE BIBLE ONLY TALKS ABOUT MARRAGE BETWEEN A MAN AND A WOMEN.JESUS PUTS DIVORCE DOWN AS A SIN ALSO IN ROMANS . THE ONLY REASON ACCEPTABLE FOR A MAN TO LEAVE A WOMEN VICE VESA ,IF ONE CHEATS ON THE OTHER OR DEATH![NOW I AM PRAYING FOR THE END OF TIME! SINGS MEATLOAF]     JUST WANT TO MAKE YALL AWARE OF COUPLE OF VERSES FROM THE BIBLE ON THE SUBJECT AND HOW I FEEL!    NOW.....YALL CAN READ THE COUPLE OF VERSES I GAVE AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK THEY MEAN! THEY IS SOME MORE ON THE SUBJECT ,BUT VERY LITTLE! MORE ABOUT WHORES AND DRUNKS,BUT THEN JESUS TELLS HOW THEY WILL GET INTO HEAVEN BEFORE THE SCRIBES AND PHARRASEES! [MOST "RELIGIOUS JEWS OF THE DAY" BUT MOST DID NOT KNOW GOD AND WERE BEHIND JESUS GETTING CRUCIFIED!}           ALSO,IS WHAT I JUST DONE "BIBLE THUMPING"?  THUMP  THUMP   THUMP  []


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Gibberish! The flood was a natural occurence, and it's Popal Vuh not Vue. Close your eyes and listen to this Cord http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rguiOWLm1tg
> Beginning to end, no cheating now. Tell me you don't feel better afta


         IS THAT THE SAME SONG THAT WAS IN THE MOVIE "SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION" ONE OF MY FAV. MOVIES ,BUT NO HOMOSEXUALS IN IT CAUSE "YOU HAVE TO BE A HUMAN FIRST " RED TELLS ANDY WHEN ANDY ASKS BOUT IF SOME "GUYS" CALLED "THE SISTERS" THAT LIKE ANDY ARE HOMOSEXUALS.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 15, 2008)

There is not enough of this crap on cable news? Maybe this is the problem with this country.The fact that we even give stupid arguements like this thought and merit is disturbing. If the president elect or congress even gives this issue a minute of his time it will be too much.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 15, 2008)

ha- ha- ha-chooo, excuse me.........
 I'd rather not  [8|]   about  voting  issues anymore...
 I'll move along now....


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKK,LETS MOVE ON TO SOMETHING CHEERY,LIKE UMM,WHAT BOUT THEM DANG UMmm PHILISTINES!{MEAN PHILLYS]


----------



## kungfufighter (Nov 15, 2008)

I like turtles...


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2008)

where the heck is George anyway?!  Turtles rock...


----------



## Stardust (Nov 15, 2008)

I love them too!
 I always have to stop when there is one in the road and make sure it gets across safely...
 They can be nasty when you're trying to save their life...


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I COULD WRITE IT ALL DOWN ,GIVE MY VEIWS ABOUT THIS SCRIPTURE AND END UP WITH A SMALL BOOK AND PROBABLY ALL WOULD HAVE NOTHING CHANGE VEIW WISE! READ ROMANS 1 VERSES 26 AND 27. RECOMMEND READING ALL ROMANS 1 TO UNDERSTAND CONTEXT. SEEMS TO ME IT IS SAYING FOR A MAN TO BE WITH A MAN AND A WOMAN TO BE WITH A WOMAN AIN'T NATURAL AND HOMOSEXUALITY IS A SIN. I SIN[NOT THAT WAY BUT A SIN IS A SIN! ] FOR ME TO SAY I DON'T SIN WOULD BE A LIE ,WHICH WOULD BE ANOTHER SIN! 1ST JOHN VERSES 8 and 9 TELLS IF WE SAY WE DON'T SIN WE ARE LIERS AND THE TRUTH AIN'T IN US! ALSO IF WE CONFESS OUR SINS HE [JESUS] IS FAITHFUL TO FORGIVE US! SO WE CAN SIN ALL WE WANT ? NO! I DON'T WANT TO SIN,BUT I DO.WHY ? CAUSE I AM A SINNER! BUT THE CATCH 22 STOPS CAUSE OF MY FAITH IN CHRIST IS WHAT REDEEMS ME OR RATHER HE REDEEMED ME WHEN HE DIED ON THE CROSS! PLUS I AM PAYING FOR MY SINS IN THIS BODY,TRUST ME! BACK TO THE POINT, FOR ME TO TELL PEOPLE HOMOSEXUILITY IS JUST ANOTHER LIFE STYLE AND NOT A SIN WOULD BE A LIE! MY GAY COUSIN AND HER LOVER KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING AIN'T RIGHT,BUT THEY IS MERCY FOR THEM JUST LIKE FOR ME WHO SINS AND ANYONE ELSE! I LOVE BOTH OF THEM DEARLY AND WE JUST LEAVE IT ALONE!I AM NOT FOR CONDEMNATION!!! BUT I DO BELIEVE IT IS A SIN! THE BIBLE ONLY TALKS ABOUT MARRAGE BETWEEN A MAN AND A WOMEN.JESUS PUTS DIVORCE DOWN AS A SIN ALSO IN ROMANS . THE ONLY REASON ACCEPTABLE FOR A MAN TO LEAVE A WOMEN VICE VESA ,IF ONE CHEATS ON THE OTHER OR DEATH![NOW I AM PRAYING FOR THE END OF TIME! SINGS MEATLOAF]     JUST WANT TO MAKE YALL AWARE OF COUPLE OF VERSES FROM THE BIBLE ON THE SUBJECT AND HOW I FEEL!    NOW.....YALL CAN READ THE COUPLE OF VERSES I GAVE AND TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK THEY MEAN! THEY IS SOME MORE ON THE SUBJECT ,BUT VERY LITTLE! MORE ABOUT WHORES AND DRUNKS,BUT THEN JESUS TELLS HOW THEY WILL GET INTO HEAVEN BEFORE THE SCRIBES AND PHARRASEES! [MOST "RELIGIOUS JEWS OF THE DAY" BUT MOST DID NOT KNOW GOD AND WERE BEHIND JESUS GETTING CRUCIFIED!}           ALSO,IS WHAT I JUST DONE "BIBLE THUMPING"?  THUMP  THUMP   THUMP  []


 
 I never said I believed it wasn't a sin; however, it isn't our job to legislate morality nor is it our place to judge whether or not that the sinner can live their lives in sin or not. The same goes for abortion, it isn't my place to stop women from sinning in this manner, both groups will have to stand before the white throne of God in the end, if it turns out that Christians/the bible are correct. I do not assume to be God so I do not assume that I have any right to force others to change their ways via the law, this is something these Christians today need to learn, even God knows that or he wouldn't have given us free will to live our lives as we see fit. We as individuals in the end are responsible for our own paths taken, and I won't impose my will upon others, the political correct movement will do that for me.

 Now turtles are the true evil in the world today. Oh yeah and Penguin Lust!


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

MORB WASN'T PARTICUALLY TALKING TO YOU BOUT THE SUBJECT. JUST THROWING OUT MY LITTLE VEIW! I DO AGREE IT AIN'T THE GOV.JOB TO SAY IS A SIN OR WHATEVER THE HECK IS GONNA BE DONE WITH IT. I JUST AIN'T GOT ALOT TO SAY BOUT THIS ONE SIDES WHAT I ALREADY SAID![CAN YOU DIG THAT!?} I DID HAVE A FRIEND SAY ONCE HE WAS A LESBIAN TRAPPED IN A MAN'S BODY! SURE CAN'T SPEAKFOR THE LORD ,BUT THIS DON'T RATE VERY HIGH ON MY "EVIL O METER" WHAT WITH WAR,RAPE,FAMINE,ON AND ON AND ON!YEAH I DON'T WANT THE GOV. TO GET INTO THE CHURCH BUSINESS,THEY WILL MESS IT UP MORE THAN IT ALREADY IS ,I GUESS!I REALLY DON'T WANT THEM TO TELL ME WHAT TO BELIEVE BOUT GOD OR I WILL DIE AT THEY HANDS,NOT GOING ALONG AND HOPEFULLY NOT RAISING A HAND AS JESUS DID AND AS MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS ARE DOING ALL OVER THE WORLD AS I WRITE! I GUESS THE BIGGEST REASON I  LOVE AMERICA [AMONG OTHERS}!!!!!!!!!!!! JAMIE    " SO HAPPY TOGETHER"  THE TURTLES![]


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YEP SAME BEATUFUL SONG AS PLAYED IN'SHAWSHANK REDEMPTION"! SULL' ARIA, LE NOZZ FIGARO. THE CHARACTOR RED SAID OF IT IN THE MOVIE"I HAVE NO IDEA TO THIS DAY WHAT THOSE TWO ITALIAN LADIES WERE SINGING ABOUT... I DON'T WANT TO KNOW. I'D LIKE TO THINK THEY WERE SINGING ABOUT SOMETHING SO BEAUTIFUL,IT CAN'T BE EXPRESSED IN WORDS,AND IT MAKES YOUR HEART ACHE BECAUSE OF IT" WELL PUT RED AND NOW I KNOW WHAT THE WONDERFUL SONG IS !THANKS LOBES!!


----------



## chipolariverman (Nov 15, 2008)

I cant resist. What about his birth cert? What about that new Defense group? Can anybody spe;; SS
 What about his brother that lives in the slums of kenya? What about the aunt here illegally? There are strangely a whole lot of what abouts when it comes to Obama.
 If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, it must be a duck.  I think Hitler had 
 the same slimey style......and people followed him by the millions!! I even think they had to vote him in!!!!  Imagine that...........


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 15, 2008)

Well what about it? Oh, yea it would be the Red Guard as opposed to the SS. Actually it would be the SA instead of the SS. In case I'm wrong better learn the words.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzeNj1vlzAk


----------



## glass man (Nov 15, 2008)

LORD HELP US ALL OBAMA IS A HITLER ! RIGHT LETS KEEP THE FEAR FACTOR AS HIGH AS WE CAN! HEY YOU BETTER BE WORRING OBAMA CAN STOP THE TITAL WAVE OF HELL THAT IS HEADED OUR WAY CAUSE OF ANY THING GOES AS LONG AS BIG BUCKS ARE MADE,HAS BEEN THE CALL FOR 8 ,COUNT THEM 8 YEARS!!!! DEREGULATION RULES!! SMALL BUSINESS PEOPLE ARE AFRAID OF OBAMA TOO! HE IS OUT TO STOP THEM AFTER THE REPUBS HAVE DONE SO MUCH FOR THEM! MY BROTHER IN LAW IS ONE OF THOSE AND NOW MAY NOT HAVE ENOUGH SAVINGS LEFT TO RETIRE [HE AND MY SISTER IS 62 AND HE DID GREAT TILL OLE GEORGE LOVER OF THE SMALL BUSNESS MAN DID WHAT HE HAS DONE!!!!]CAUSE OF UNBELIVEBALE HEALTH INSURANCE PAYMENTS,BUSH AND FRIENDS GAVE SO MUCH A DAMN BOUT THE SMALL BUSINESS MAN,HE TOLD HEALTH CARE,INSURANCE COMPANIES TO DO WHAT THE HELL THEY WANTED! BUSH AND CO. LOVES JOE SIX PACK SO DAMN MUCH THAT JOBS ARE LEAVING THIS COUNTRY SO FAST THAT HE IS NOW JOE WISH I HAD A SIX PACK OR EVEN A BOTTLE OF MD20/20 WINE! MY LORD AND McCAIN WANTED TO KEEP THIS UP WHILE SAYING "I WANT REAL CHANGE"! "BUT BAMA WON'T TECT US LIKE CAIN WOULD"! DAMN THESE PRESIDENTS DON'T GO ON THE WIDE WORLD OF FIGHTING AND DO IT THEMSELVES AND IF THEY DID OBAMA WOULD BE BETTER THEN CHICKEN GEORGE AND POOR OLE CAIN! BUT HE WILL CUT MILITARY SPENDING! HOPE HE DOES GET RID OF BLACKWATER AND ALL THESE OVER PAID PRIVATE ARMIES WHILE OUR SOILDERS DON'T MAKE CRAP!!! AND STOP THE DAMN NO BID CONTRACTS AND WE WILL GET MORE BANG FOR OUR BUCK!!!![:-] HELP ME LORD THE LIONS ARE A COMING!!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 15, 2008)

LIONS AND TIGERS AND BEARS......OH MY!
 THE WORLD COULD END TOMORROW...... []


----------



## ktbi (Nov 15, 2008)

Me and you and you and me
 No matter how they toss the dice, it has to be
 The only one for me is you, and you for me
 So happy together


 The Turtles......


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 15, 2008)

oooooh...my....god...I heard it through reliable sources that he is part eskimo...


----------



## capsoda (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello......is anybody out there???????


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 16, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  chipolariverman
> 
> I cant resist. What about his birth cert? What about that new Defense group? Can anybody spe;; SS
> What about his brother that lives in the slums of kenya? What about the aunt here illegally? There are strangely a whole lot of what abouts when it comes to Obama.
> ...


 
 Oy, the Obama Haters are already started and the cat isn't even in office yet. I will say one thing for the birth certificate thing, if Obama wanted to shut this stuff up, and had nothing to hide, then why not just post the stupid thing on the internet and be done with it? I'll tell you why, because the Obama Haters, just like the Bush Haters, will demand more proof or claim it has been doctored. Personally I don't care so long as he can do the job, let him screw up and you can be sure the Clinton Machine will be ready to tear him a new one.

 As for this idea of a civilian policeing force, it does smack far too much of a SS type idea; however, I have yet to hear what this force is suppose to be used for. Obama now is not the time to try your undefined buzzword crap, I expect you to spell out exactly what this over glorified neighborhood watch is supposed to be and do. His aunt and brother don't concern me.

 Hey Bush Haters you have created a monster and now it's attacking your guy, have fun listening to complete bs from them for the next eight years like I have had to for the last eight from you. You gave it now get ready to take it. It is just pathetic that the political landscape of this country has to be dotted with so many morons on both sides. Where's the Obama Truthers?


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing like a chief executive to draw the country further asunder under the guise of unity. Divide and destroy. Reminds me of those gol derned, combat hardened drill sargeants in boot: defecate in one hand and hope in the other -- guess which one fills up first. Buy an empty bag and guess whatcha got -- "change, we need". Like the amoeba-like plea to emotion that shapeless utopian line evokes. Remember Aristotle's Ars Poetica kingfish? Ethos, Logos and Pathos? Guess which one appeals to the ignorant masses. You deserve your reward. Come live down in the meritless hobo jungle I've lived in without your perks. No electronic gizmos or $1,000 concert tix here.  We share the same razor and the stew is fine. We don't rely on the trappings of phony superficiality some folks have grown so accustomed to. Who's your god? Come on, let's hear a lowing refrain...swing low, sweet chariot...


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2008)

MY HEAD IS SPINNING!ROUND AND ROUND WE GO AND WHERE IT STOPS NOBODY KNOWS! AIN'T NO UNITY IN SIGHT MR. COLUMBUS ,ARE WE ALL GONNA FALL OFF THE EDGE OF THE EARTH NOW? THE MONSTER THAT WAS AND HAS BEEN CREATED IS "TALKING POINTS".{WHO STARTED THEM ,WHO NAMED THEM THAT?] AIN'T NO END TO THEM UNLESS SOMEBODY STOPS THEM. AIN'T GONNA BE TALK RADIO,THAT IS THEY MEAL TICKET,SAME WITH MSNBC AND FOX! WAKE UP AND SMELL THE BULLSH.. A NEW SHIPMENT HAS ARRIVED!!! MORE TOMORROW OR THE NEXT TEN MINUTES! PUT ME TO WORK IN THE SWEATSHOP IN THE BACK WITH THE REST OF THE OVERPAID HACK WRITERS! I GOT A GREAT IMAGINATION! McCAIN EATS VIETNAMESE EARS ,HE BROUGHT BACK FROM THE WAR ,AND DRINKS THE BLUE BLOOD THAT CAME FROM BUSHES BODY ,MC. GOT WHEN GEORGE GOT HIS LAST PHYSICAL!!!!! OBAMA HATES ALL BLACK PEOPLE AND IS IN CAHOOTS WITH CHARLIE MANSON AND WHEN ALL IS IN PLACE OBAMA IS GONNA LET CHARLIE OUT AND THEN........ "HELTER SKELTER"!!!!!!!! RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! ITS ALRIGHT MA I AM ONLY A WRITER FOR FOX AND MSNBC! []


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2008)

WHILE I CAN STILL THINK AND AM OF UNFOUNDED MIND,I HAVE TO CONFESS SOMEN.[CONFESSION IS GOOD FOR THE SOUL? I AM FIXING TO FIND OUT!] THE 1ST TIME I VOTED IT WAS FOR......................RICHARD MILLHOUSE NIXON!!!!!!!!!! I HAD JUST BECAME A CHRISTIAN AND FELL FOR THE OLE'ONLY CONSERVATIVE IS THE CHRISTIAN WAY" OH YEAH,THAT LIE WAS BACK IN 1972 TOO! HOW COME I AM FELLING SICK? IS THAT THE "GOOD" FEELING FROM CONFESSING? []


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 17, 2008)

Like I said morons on both sides. Wow, I didn't expect any of them to go and prove it. Sheesh!

 Yep, tomorrows another day, and the circus will continue come rain or shine, because the show must go on and they have to send in the clowns.

 Good luck with those hobos.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 17, 2008)

Twenty years a-laborin. Poor baby. Damn. Someone atta build a monument to the laborer who lives like you do. No sweat equity in blood, brother. I still extend my offer -- give it all up and live by yer wits -- what an experience. Guess you'll sing a different song after the baptism, kingfish.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll bulid you that monument Mr. Lobey. I don't think you can get much work outta them mouthy bums who eat outta the dumpster. A while back ol' Cord was crying about his wife leaving, it's obvious why.


----------



## glass man (Nov 17, 2008)

HEY MORB: I LOVE TO READ BOUT YALL HOBO'S! COURSE I MAINLY READ BOUT THE ONES DURING THE DEPRESSION. MY DAD HUNG OUT WITH SOME WHEN HE WAS IN THE CCC. HOW MANY MILES YOU THINK YOU HAVE RIDDEN ON THEM RAILS? DO YOU JUMP OFF AT MCDONALDS AND GET THE HOBO SPECIAL? HEY WENDYS HAS A DOLLAR HAMBURGER,THEY ARE GOOD! IF I HAD ANY WITS THOUGH ,I WOULD RATHER LIVE A BIT BETTER! I HAVE DONE THE LIVE UNDER THE BRIDGE THING AND IT GETS COLD EVEN HERE IN GA. AND EVEN AFTER DRINKING ALL THE md20/20 YOU CAN PUT IN YOUR RADIATOR! COURSE IF YOU DIG THE LIFE LIVE IT! MAY MAKE A NOVEL I CAN READ![TONE DOWN THE LITERATE LEVEL SOME AS I AIN'T GOT THE WITS YOU GOT AND DON'T GO INTO THAT GIBBERISH TALK YOU GO INTO WHEN SOME ONE KNOWS THE BIG OLE WORDS YOU USE! THANK YOU!] THANG IS THOUGH ,YOU AIN'T GOT TO WEAR YOUR HOBO MARTYR BADGE TO MAKE US ALL FEEL SO BAD MAN! THANG THAT HURTS ,KNOWING YOU EATING THAT GOOD OLE HOBO STEW, YOU OR YALL DONE MADE JUST FROM YOUR WITS!! NO WAY TO COMPETE WITH THAT! SHAME THEY DIDN'T HAVE COMPUTORS IN MY DAD'S DAY,HOBO'S ALL OVER AMERICA COULD HAVE SHARED THEY GREAT WISDOM,LIKE YOU DO! ACCORDING TO POP THEY WERE JUST AS IF NOT MORE EDUCATED AS YOU,CEPT THEY DIDN'T CHOOSE TO LIVE THAT WAY. COURSE WITH AN ECONOMY AS BAD AS THIS ONE WE MAY ALL SEE YOU SOON! SAVE MY ASS SOME OF THAT STEW!!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

Hobos arent all bad, they produced some great american music, Woody Guthrie, Boxcar Willie , and Willie Nelson []


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 17, 2008)

Annie and Lobey, I am in total agreement with you.  Good points made by you both.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 17, 2008)

You know what I think?  After watching part of a show on E about what starts make and spend, I felt sick.  IF these people who consider themselves liberals, would use even some of the money they spent on their beachhouse with six bathrooms, the 17,000 handbag (I'm into bags, but hey,), etc. the world would be a better place.  Think of where all that money could go to help people and organizations that really need it.  It's not right the way some have to struggle so hard to live while others live a life of sickening excess just because they are celebrities.  It's disheartning to think, well, at least my priorities are right, but it doesn't solve everything.  And another thing, let gays marry.  They can't screw it up ANY worse than my first husband's attempt at marriage.  My thoughts for this Monday.  (I kind of miss being a reporter at this moment).


----------



## glass man (Nov 17, 2008)

BOUT TIME TO PULL OUT THE OLE"AIN'T NOTHING TO FEAR ,BUT FEAR ITSELF "SPEECH. [FDR}  BOO![8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 17, 2008)

You got the hobo thing mixed up with the wrong poster glass-man; however, my grandfather and great grandfather did jump trains back during the depression to find work, they also both joined the CCC camps. The Blue Ridge Parkway, yeah they helped build that.

 I like to live a little better myself; however, I don't expect the government to provide that lifestyle to me. I'm no hobo, I work everyday to make what it takes to survive, someday I would like to make more, but for now I will make what I can.

 My point was that the political landscape today is just idiotic on both sides, and right now the clowns are out in force.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> BOUT TIME TO PULL OUT THE OLE"AIN'T NOTHING TO FEAR ,BUT FEAR ITSELF "SPEECH. [FDR}  BOO![8D]


 
 "We have nothing to fear but fear itself, except maybe bears, snakes, dogs, spiders, etc."


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 17, 2008)

> "We have nothing to fear but fear itself, except maybe bears, snakes, dogs, spiders, etc."


 
 ..and circus clowns...


----------



## capsoda (Nov 17, 2008)

And those big assed flying roaches.....  

 This is a good one.
http://www.whatkindofworlddoyouwant.com:80/videos/view/id/706270


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> You got the hobo thing mixed up with the wrong poster glass-man; however, my grandfather and great grandfather did jump trains back during the depression to find work, they also both joined the CCC camps. The Blue Ridge Parkway, yeah they helped build that.
> 
> ...


 MORB ,POP WAS IN CCC and HE MET AND HUNG OUT WITH SOME HOBO'S IN A HOBO "JUNGLE"  THE CCC SENT HIM OUT TO NEVADA,TO SHOOT CEYOTES AND PRARIE DOGS WITH A 22. DAD ,LOVED IT. DIDN'T HAVE IT THAT EASY BEFORE OR AFTER! THE CCC BOYS WOULD HOP A TRAIN ON THEY DAY OFF AND GO PLACES. THE RAILROAD LIKED HOBOS CAUSE OF  SMALL POPULATION,WHEN A HUGE FLASHFLOOD[RARE} WOULD WASH OUT A TRUSTLE THE HOBOS WOULD JUMP IN AND BUILD IT BACK. DAD AND THE BOYS WENT TO LOS VAGAS AND THIS WAS THE 30'S SO POP SAID THERE WAS GAMBLING, BUT THE PLACE LOOKED JUST LIKE A TV WESTERN TOWN! [DAD DIDN'T TALK BOUT NO HO'S ,BUT I GOT A FEELING THAT IS WHAT THE "BOYS" WAS AFTER.[]] CALIFORNIA WOULD NOT LET HOBOS IN AND WOULD BEAT THEM HALF TO DEATH AT TIMES!{RAILROAD BULLS,POLICE} THE HOBO JUNGLE, DAD WENT TO WAS SOMEWHERE AT A LAKE AND STAYED WARM AND BOUT THE SAME TEMPT. YEAR ROUND CAUSE OF THE WINDS COMING OFF DEATH VALLEY. ACCORDING TO DAD. [WISH I HAD FOUND OUT MORE BOUT THE LOCATION} DAD SAID THE GUYS HERE WERE FROM ALL WALKS OF LIFE AND MANY WERE VERY EDUCATED,STILL COULDN'T FIND WORK ANYWAY. DAD SAID THEY EACH WOULD BRING SOMETHING IN AND ADD IT TO THE POT THEY HAD GOING. ONE MIGHT BRING SOME OLD CARROTS HE HAD FOUND,ONE POTATOES ETC ,FOR THAT GOOD OLE HOBO FOOD. QUESTION ;A PERSON HAS TO RIDE ON THE TRAIN TO BE A HOBO,RIGHT? OTHER WISE I GUESS HE IS JUST HOMELESS. ANY WAY,YEAH I KNEW HOBO AND CCC WERE DIFFERENT,DAD JUST FOUND SOME OF THE HOBOS SOME HOW.[&:]


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

I AIN'T SURE WHAT BARACK IS GONNA BE LIKE,BUT I SUSPECT ITS GONNA BE RIGHT DOWN THE MIDDLE AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE,TO TRY TO KEEP ALL HAPPY. GOOD LUCK ON THAT! EXAMPLE ,I SAW HIM ANSWER THE QUESTION ON MARAJUANA: HE WILL NOT SEND THE JUSTIS DEPTMENT AFTER ANYONE SMOKING MED. POT AND WILL ABIDE BY WHAT STATES WANT ON THE SUBJECT OF HAVING MED. POT. HE IS ,HOWEVER AGAINST LEGALIZING POT. I AM GLAD BOUT THE MED. POT DECISION AS I WATCHED MY BROTHER DIE OF CANCER AND POT HELPED HIM,SO FAR AS I AM CONCERNED,NO FURTHER NEED TO WASTE MONEY ON"IS IT MEDICINAL OR NOT". JAMES


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT MEDICAL MARAJUANA OR MARAJUANA BEING LEGALIZED? I SMOKE CIGERETS [BOUT 10 A DAY,CAN'T SEEM TO QUIT!] WOULD IT BE WORSE THAN THE DRUG TOBBACO? OR THE "MEDICINES" THAT THE DRUG REPS. SELL? I WEIGHED 145 ,TILL I STARTED TAKING "ACTOS" FOR MY DIABETES,A COMMON SIDE EFFECT IS ,WEIGHT GAIN AND HEART CONGESTION.[DON'T DO ALL LIKE THAT] MY SUGER LEVELS WERE GREAT ,BUT I GAINED UP TO....291! [AIN'T NATURAL!] I GOT MYSELF OFF IT AND STARTED TO TAKE CINNAMON AND HAVE LOST 31 LBS.MY WIFE JUST HAPPENED TO SEE THE CIN. FOR DIABETES ON THE INTERNETS. DOCTORS AND WHAT DO THEY KNOW? SOMETIMES I WONDER! [SUGAR LEVELS IN SAFE RANGE,WHY DIDN'T MY DOCTOR TRY CIN. FIRST? DRUG PUSHING REPS.!] MY POINT IS THEY ALWAYS TELL HORROR STORIES BOUT MARAJUANA[WHICH I DON'T CARE FOR MYSELF,BUT NOT CAUSE OF MORAL REASONS AND NOT CAUSE I THINK IT IS THE HORROR DRUG SOME THINK IT IS!] IT JUST COULDN'T BE AS BAD FOR ME AS THE ACTOS WAS AND TO BE HONEST ,IF IT HELPED MY DIABETES,I WOULD BE PUFFING ON IT NOW![WONDER IF I WOULD GAIN AS MUCH WEIGHT? I DOUBT IT AS ACTOS WEIGHT GAIN IS UNATURAL,CAUSE I DON'T EAT MUCH AND NEVER HAVE.] WELL WHAT ABOUT "POT' EVIL OR A GREAT NEW [OLD] MED. I VOTE GOOD MED! WROTE MY DOC. CONGRESS REP. BOUT IT[REPUBLICAN PHIL GENGREY] HE WROTE BACK,EVEN AFTER I TOLD HIM BOUT MY BROTHER,AND SAID BASICALLY"NO WAY"!!!!!!!!!!![:'(]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2008)

Of course with the legalize Mary Jane debate, we are back to a certain group of people trying to push their view of morals upon another. Here's my take, adictive personalities are going to become adictied to anything. It doesn't matter if it's Mary Jane, alcahol, cell phones, video games, television, fast food, and chocolate (and we wonder why there's a weight problem in this country). The point is that responsible people are going to use Mary Jane responsiblity without getting addicted to the stuff. I'm speaking from experiance, I smoked the noble weed for at least four years with the friends I ran around with; however, I never allowed it to rule my life. At a certain point I stopped and for the most part left that lifestyle and the friends behind. 

 It was a shock to me to run into two of them later, who hadn't stopped, and finding that they were unemployed and toothless at 26 years old. I have since vowed that if I have a child and the time comes to teach it not to smoke pot, I will take the child to visit my old gang and let it see what can become of allowing addiction to ravage your life. Some people are just helpless to adiction; however, prohibition on the drug didn't stop the alcahol adicts from aquiring their drug, and it's not stopping the same thing from happening with Mary Jane. All it does is allow some stuff shirt Christians and parents to feel that they are doing something to stop drugs in this country when the reality is far from the truth. 

 I think that Mary Jane should be legalized; however, keep going after truly dangerous drugs like chrystal meth, heroine, and other assorted drugs. The only thing is that we also need to make it clear that people are free to use the drug; however, if they allow it to screw up their lives then the government will not bail them out or dry them out. Yet again personal responsibility has to rule the day, you are ultimately responsible for what you do to yourself.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

MORB,MAN AGAIN I ALMOST TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU! CEPT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR OLD GANG HAVE GOTTEN INTO SOMEN SIDES POT IF THEY TEETH ARE FALLING OUT! AT LEAST TOO MUCH SWEETS AFTER SMOKING AND GETTING THE PROVERBIAL "MUNCHES"! PROB. THOUGH THEY ARE INTO METH AND BROTHER I LIVE WHERE IT IS ABUNDANT!!! I HATE THE SH#%! I HAVE SEEN IT SCREW UP MORE LIVES THAN G.E. HAS HAD ITS LIGHT BULBS SCREWED UP! WE SHOULD BEG THESE PEOPLE TO ONLY DO POT!!! A NEIGHBOR THAT DID IT BIG TIME FOR AWHILE IS IN HER EARLY 30S AND YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND A SINGLE WORD SHE SAYS! THE "DRY OUT" PART OF YOUR STATEMENT IS ALCHY LINGO AND DON'T APPLY TO POT. [I KNOW THIS TRUST ME,I AM AN ALCHY,THAT DON'T GET DRUNK NO MORE,THE OLD JOKE USED TO BE NO MORE OR LESS!}MOST I HAVE SEEN WITH ANYBODY COMING OFF POT IS THEY GET A BIT GROUCHY. {COULD BE CAUSE THEY CAN'T GET NONE THOUGH AND NOT FROM ANYTHING ELSE} IT IS THE MOST HARMLESS DRUG I CAN THINK OF,IF SOMEBODY JUST GOTTA DO A DRUG. RESPONSIBLE PART TO ME COMES IN WITH DRIVING,DON'T SMOKE AND DO IT! THE ONLY LIVES I HAVE SEEN POT SCREW UP IS PEOPLE GETTING PRISON SENTENCES FOR GETTING CAUGHT WITH IT! NOT FAIR TO BE PUT WITH VIOLENT CRIMANALS! SOME OF THESE FOLKS COME OUT REAL CRIMINALS AFTER DOING BOUT 3 YRS. IN THE PEN! ANYWAY MORB I WILL SEE YOU ON THE DARK SIDE OF THE MOON!!!![8D]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 19, 2008)

I wasn't saying that Mary Jane was the main cause of their problems; however, it was more due to their adictive personalities. Some would say that being that prone to addiction is an illness; however, some people are just addicts. You can even become addicted to healthy things like exercise; however, it doen't make it less of an addiction. I know they had a streak for trying anything coming down the pike and I am sure Meth has entered their drug of choice catagory at some point; however, Meth was a lesser known drug at the time, and I am sure it had more to do with bad hygene, why be hygenic if all you do is sit around smoking pot all day, than Mary Jane itself. It would be a very good scare tactic to spook a kid into not getting involved in the first place. His old man may not have been easily addicted but he may.

 Mary Jane in itself isn't bad; however, it's usually the lazy layabouts who allow it to infringe upon their work and life, and it's the addictive personalities that it becomes a "gateway drug" for, of course these same people could have aspirin become a gateway drug. The problem is that if we make it legal will the government be handing out checks to stoners who "can't" find a job due to their "illness" like we do with alcaholics? The point is that it's not the government's job to protect people from themselves, it has proven to be a losing proposition in the past and it proving to be the same today.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

I CAN GET A CHECK FOR BEING N ALCOHOLIC?


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

I AM ASKING CONGRESS FOR A 5 BILLION DOLLAR BAILOUT AND WILL NEVER ASK FOR ANYMORE MONEY AGAIN! NO FOOD STAMPS,NO DISABILITY ,NO HELP AGAIN!!!![MONEY WISE}


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I AM ASKING CONGRESS FOR A 5 BILLION DOLLAR BAILOUT AND WILL NEVER ASK FOR ANYMORE MONEY AGAIN! NO FOOD STAMPS,NO DISABILITY ,NO HELP AGAIN!!!![MONEY WISE}


 
 Don't forget to fly to Washington on a private jet to the tune of $20,000 and then ask for a hand out. Then you can be a GM exec. LOL!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm asking for a 12 billion dollar bail just because it seems to be in vogue and I need a new set of rims and tires for one of my hot rods. Then I want a 25 billion dollar grant to try and grow myself some of those missing body parts using hummingbird stem cells. 

 It beats 100 grand to discover why a frisbe flys or what a grizzlys temp is when it hybernates.[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 20, 2008)

I WANT TO GO TO WASHINGTON AND LOBY FOR HOBOS! DANG LOBY YOU COULD GO AND LOBY FOR LOBY![8D]


----------



## glass man (Nov 20, 2008)

CHENEY AND GONZALES INDICTED IN SOUTHWEST TEXES. RIGHT! BET THIS GOES AWAY SOON,AND VERY SOON! BUSH CAN'T PARDON,SINCE IT AIN'T FEDERAL,INSTEAD IT IS STATE. THE JUDGE AIN'T SIGNED OFF ON IT YET. GUESS ,HE IS WAITING FOR A CALL FROM THE WHITE HOUSE ON HOW TO PROCEED. WISH THEY COULD OF WAITED TILL THEY WAS OUT OF THE WHITE HOUSE,MIGHT HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE.I KNOW PEOPLE DON'T LIKE GOV. RUNNING ALL,BUT LOOKS LIKE PRIVITIZING EVERYTHING AIN'T SO GREAT EITHER. EXAMPLES,BLACK WATER AND THE PRISON SYSTEM,WITH PEOPLE LIKE CHENEY/GONZALES OVER IT! IF THESE TWO HAD,HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH SHAWSHANK,ANDY WOULD HAVE BEEN WATERBOARDED! KEEP ON BARACKING IN THE FREE WORLD!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> CHENEY AND GONZALES INDICTED IN SOUTHWEST TEXES. RIGHT! BET THIS GOES AWAY SOON,AND VERY SOON! BUSH CAN'T PARDON,SINCE IT AIN'T FEDERAL,INSTEAD IT IS STATE. THE JUDGE AIN'T SIGNED OFF ON IT YET. GUESS ,HE IS WAITING FOR A CALL FROM THE WHITE HOUSE ON HOW TO PROCEED. WISH THEY COULD OF WAITED TILL THEY WAS OUT OF THE WHITE HOUSE,MIGHT HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE.I KNOW PEOPLE DON'T LIKE GOV. RUNNING ALL,BUT LOOKS LIKE PRIVITIZING EVERYTHING AIN'T SO GREAT EITHER. EXAMPLES,BLACK WATER AND THE PRISON SYSTEM,WITH PEOPLE LIKE CHENEY/GONZALES OVER IT! IF THESE TWO HAD,HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH SHAWSHANK,ANDY WOULD HAVE BEEN WATERBOARDED! KEEP ON BARACKING IN THE FREE WORLD!


 
 Same as it ever was. Same as it ever was. I'm bored now.


----------



## glass man (Nov 20, 2008)

SORRY YOU ARE BORED MORB. I MYSELF AM TORN! I HATE TO SEE THE BIG THREE GO UNDER CAUSE OF THE HISTORY AND IMPACT ,FORD,CHEVEY,SECIALLY HAVE HAD,BUT HEY THEY HAD SINCE 1973 TO GET IT TOGETHER. 1973 ,IF YOU DON'T KNOW OR REMEMBER WAS WHEN OPEC RAISED GAS PRICES THROUGH THE ROOF! WE HAD VERY CHEAP GAS TILL THEN. I REMEMBER GAS BEING 30 CENTS A GAL. IN 1970. IN 73 AND SOME AFTER LINES WERE UNBELIEABLE FOR GAS! CARS WITH TAGS [IF I REMEMBER RIGHT ,CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG}WITH ODD ENDING NUMBERS COULD ONLY GET GAS ON ODD NUMBERED DAYS. EXAMPLE IF YOUR TAG ENDED IN A 5 YOU COULD ONLY GET GAS ON MONDAY,WENSDAY,FRIDAY.[ANYONE REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED ON SUNDAY?] LIKE WISE EVEN NO.TAGS-TUE,THUR,SAT,.{DANG AM I REMEMBERING THIS RIGHT?{ ANYWAY THE POINT IS THE CAR CO. HAVE HAD A LOT OF TIME TO DEAL WITH THE PROB. THEY ARE IN NOW!THIS WAS A TIME WHEN TOYOTA,HONDA ETC. COME IN TO THE PICTURE! WE CAME UP WITH THE GAS EFFICIENT,CHEVETT[CHEVOROLET,I HAD TWO OF THESE! 1ST IN 76 ,THEY WERE ALUMANUM CANS WITH A MOTOR,AND A PLASTIC TIMING CHAIN!!] PINTO [FORD,COULD EXPLODE IF HIT FROM BEHIND!!!} ETC. MAN WHAT CARS THOSE WERE[WASN'T THE "GRIMLIN BEAUTIFUL?}!!![] WELL WIPE OUT THE BIG THREE?[DIDN'T WE BAIL OUT CRYSLER BEFORE ALREADY?] UNIONS ALL TO BLAME OR JUST GOOD PAYING JOBS? LETS JUST BUY CARS FROM OUTSIDE USA ,BUT HAVE PLANTS IN USA? WHAT??? CAN YOU IMAGINE NO MORE CHEVEYS OR FORDS?


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 21, 2008)

No more bail outs! Let the irresponsible be thrown from their homes instead of sticking the responsible with the tab. Let the banks who gave them the loans die instead of rewarding them and allowing them to continue their stupid lending practices. Throw out everyone in congress who forced this "We have to put people in homes" whether or not they could pay legistlation, and try to blame it on the other party when it blows up in their face. Let the automakers file for bankrupcy instead of rewarding bad business dealings with tax payer funds.

 I'm tired of having to pay to keep up the irresponsible and incompatent, neither of which will learn unless they are forced to live with the fruit of their bad decisions. This bail out mania is going to bankrupt the country and it needs to stop, NOW! You cannot make an omlet without breaking the eggs, which is what the government is trying to do now. This everybody deserves to win little league mentality is just as illogical when parents apply it to their children as it is when the government applies it to the people.

 As George Carlin said, You are not special. People are like everything else in life, there are a few winners, and a whole lot of losers.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 21, 2008)

I must say these bailouts are a bit like seeing a blind man walking toward the end of a pier, only instead of turning him around you just make the pier a little bit longer.


----------



## glass man (Nov 23, 2008)

PRESIDENT DON'T COME OUT AND BRAG ABOUT THE OWNERSHIP SOCIETY NO MORE OR QUOTE HOW THEY IS MORE HOME OWNERS THEN EVER. NOW WE ARE LEARNING HOW ALL THAT HAPPENED.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2008)

> I must say these bailouts are a bit like seeing a blind man walking toward the end of a pier, only instead of turning him around you just make the pier a little bit longer.


 
 Excellent way to put it and I agree hole heartedly.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> PRESIDENT DON'T COME OUT AND BRAG ABOUT THE OWNERSHIP SOCIETY NO MORE OR QUOTE HOW THEY IS MORE HOME OWNERS THEN EVER. NOW WE ARE LEARNING HOW ALL THAT HAPPENED.


 
 Yep we are learning about what Barney Franks, Chris Dod, Palosi, and the rest of the Democrats, had to say about the problem when Republican suggested that Fanny Mae and Freddie Mack should have tighter regulations placed upon them due to questionable lending practices.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MGT_cSi7Rs

 Oh that's not what you meant, you were wanting to place the blame squarely on Bush's shoulders. As I have said before Bush doesn't make every decision in the country, no president does, and to place the blame solely on him is an error. The real question is now, not who to blame but how to fix the mess, it just bugs me that Palosi, Franks, and their anti-Bush followers don't want to accept responsiblity for their involvement in the creation of the problem, they just want to blame Bush, and are knowing the American people are stupid enough to share in their distortion of reality.

 Look O'Reilly is a jerk and treated Franks like a jerk; however, to a certain degree Franks deserved every bit of it from what I already know, thanks to it being pointed out by Democrat talk show host, but still logical thinking, Phil Hendrie over two weeks before O'Reilly even knew what was going on. Like I said we need real logical solutions that actually work, and sometimes we need to allow those who have been irresponsibe to reap the rewards of that irresponisbility, it's the only way anyone is going to learn the money doesn't grow on trees, and the government isn't going to bail them out everytime they screw up.

 There is no such reality as "fair", and forcing others to give up their hard earned money only to give it to those who have made bad decisions in the name of "fair" is twice as wrong as the original idea that someone was being treated unfairly by the world. If the world was fair I would have tones of money; however, I haven't worked myself up to that point so I don't. You create you own fairness through hard work and sacrafice, not by taking money away from the ones who did, and thinking that now you have been given a fair shake. In reality we all know that if we keep this idea of fair up, that humans being what they are will never actually stop demanding more of this type of facistic "fairness", and this cycle of stealing from the responsible only to give it to the irresponsible will never end.


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2008)

OH MY KNOW BUSHES HANDS ARE CLEAN! FOR THE 1st SIX YEARS CONGRESS GAVE HIM ALL HE WANTED. HE NEVER USED HIS VETO POWER TILL DEMS. GOT IN. IF YOU THINK,MORB,I LIKE ALL THE DEMS YOU WOULD BE WRONG! BUT TO BLAME ALL THIS ON BARNEY,NANCEY IS UNREAL! WHO HAS BEEN THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE YELLED FOR DEREGULATION THE MOST?[TILL LATELY} Course it ain't all BUSHE'S FOUGHT! HE HAD LOADS OF HELP FROM THE REPUBLICAN CONGRESS.  COURSE AFTER IT IS ALL SAID AND DONE THE SMOKE SCREEN AND THE MIRRORS WILL BE ROLLED OUT AND IT WILL ALL BE THE LIBERS,DEMS.FAULT. TROUBLE WITH THAT THINKING IS THE REAL CULPRIT/CULPRITS ARE NEVER HELD RESPOSIBLE AND THEN THE NEXT BUNCH,KNOW THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH DOING IT TOO.I HAVE ALREADY HEARD OBAMA AIN'T DOING ENOUGH!?!? YOU ARE RIGHT BOUT ONE THING,SAME AS IT EVER WAS,SAME AS IT EVER WAS! WHATS THE USE NO ONES MIND IS BEING CHANGED. SHALOM!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2008)

He changed the VA Big time. That helped several million vets.


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2008)

COULDA  DONE A LOT MORE CAP. HE ONLY CARED BOUT WALTER REED,WHEN IT BECAME AN EMBARESSMENT. WHAT HAS HE DONE FOR VETS LATELY? I SAW A DOCUNMENTARY ON PRIVATE CO. IN IRAQ AND HOW A SOLDIER COULD BE DOING THE SAME JOB AS THE PRIVATE CO. GUY WAS DOING NEXT TO HIM AND THE PRIVATE PAID GUY WAS MAKING SO MUCH MORE MONEY IT WAS SAD! ONE REASON ECON. IN THE TANK. PRIVATIZING LIKE THIS IS PAID BY THE TAX PAYERS! CAP WHAT BUSH LAW HELPED THE VETS? I BET HE CUT A LOT OF THINGS. DIDN'T HE? COURSE "NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND" SOUNDS GREAT ,BUT... IT ACTUALLY DOES LEAVE CHILDREN BEHIND! IN THE POOREST PLACES THAT NEED FED. MONEY,WHERE THE TEACHERS ARE UNDER PAID,NOT ENOUGH OF THEM,TOO MANY KIDS, IF THE STANDERDIZED TEST IS NOT PASSED,THE SCHOOL ,THAT NEEDS THE MONEY THE MOST,IS PENALIZED,BY TAKING MONEY AWAY! HOW IS THAT GONNA HELP THE SCHOOL? THE KIDS? IT AIN'T CAUSE THAT SCHOOL IS LAZY AND NOT DOING THEY JOB,IT IS BECAUSE OF NEAR IMPOSIBLE ODDS! THE DRUG PLAN THAT WAS PASSED IS COSTING THE TAX PAYERS OUT THE .... SOME TRY TO SAY IT IS JUST A LIBERAL GIMME PROGRAM. WELL THE DRUG CO. WROTE THE LAW AND CHARGE WHAT THEY WANT ,WITH NO NEGOTIATING!THE DRUG CO. IS JUST A MIDDLE MAN GETTING EVEN MORE RICH![IF THAT IS POSSIBLE!} MY WIFE GOT A PAYMENT BOOK FROM HUMMANA CAUSE THEY OVER PAID ASS DON'T GET ENOUGH! ANOTHER REASON THE ECONOMY IS IN THE TANK! ADD TO THAT A WAR IN IRAQ[WHICH THE CONGRESS DEMS AND REPUBS ALIKE GAVE UP THEIR POWER TO BE THE ONLY ONES TO DECLARE WAR AND GAVE BUSH A BLANK CHECK TO DO WHAT HE WANTED TOO! A VERY DANGEREOUS PRATICE!},THE INSURENCE CO.,BANKS,ON AND ON IS WHY OUR ECONOMY IS IN THE TANK! OIL CO. HAVING RECORD YEARS AND YET GOT TAX BREAKS!? ! ? I AIN'T NO "BUSH" HATER! I HATE NO MAN! DOES NOT MEAN I CAN'T QUESTION ANYTHING HE DOES AND THE "BUSH HATERS" ARGUEMENT WAS STARTED BEFORE G. W. WAS RUNNING FOR OFFICE THE 1ST TIME! RUSH LIMBALD WAS THE FIRST I HEARD USE THE TEAM! BUT I TELL YOU THIS,LIKE LOBBY SAID ,"WHAT GOOD POLICY HAS BUSH EVER CAME UP WITH? IT SURE CAN AND SHOULD BE LAID AT HIS DOORSTEP ,IF ANYTHING IS FAIR! BUT IT AIN'T ,IT IS THE "LIBERALS" FAULT! A BLIND MAN COULD FEEL THE CORRUPTION OF THIS ADMINISTRATION! BUT ALL ANYONE CARES ABOUT IS MY SIDE IS RIGHT AND YOUR SIDE IS WREONG! I WISH NANCY AND HARRY WOULD GO AWAY FOR SOMEBODY WITH ENOUGH GUTS TO IMPEACH THE MAN![BUSH}DIDN'T LIKE CLINTON GOING ALONG WITH NAPTHA AND ON AND ON.BUSH HAS GOTTEN BY WITH MORE THAN ANY PRES. IN HISTORY! THE MAIN THING HE DID WAS SHREAD THE CONSTITUTION! HE HAS USED "EXECUTIVE PRIVELIDGE" SO MUCH IT GIVES THE PRESIDENT ALMOST THE POWER OF A DICTATOR! BET YOU HE WILL SEAL LOTS OF PAPERS BEFORE HE LEAVES OFFICE SO NONE WILL EVER SEE THE LIGHT OF DAY AND WE WON'T KNOW ALL HE HAS DONE!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 24, 2008)

Like I have said a million times I don't like Bush, but I don't have a fanatical hatred of the man; however, we cannot blame everything that has come about in the last eight years on him alone. To do so is just illogical. I'm not going to sit here and defend Bush, I'll in fact be quite happy to see him go, I can't think of one thing I really have agreed with the man on; however, I won't sit idly by and allow this "Bush is the cause of everything" mentality to go unchallenged without at least speaking up for the guy when the Democrats sit on their high horse and blame him for everything when they were just as much a part of the problem as he has been.

 I'm not Pro or Con-Bush, I know that it takes more than one man to cause the problems we have been having in this country, and when he is out of office those other people are still gonna be there to keep screwing the pooch and anyone who thinks otherwise has far too much faith in the government and are most likely singing that Obama kids change song past the reality graveyard.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> COULDA  DONE A LOT MORE CAP. HE ONLY CARED BOUT WALTER REED,WHEN IT BECAME AN EMBARESSMENT. WHAT HAS HE DONE FOR VETS LATELY? I SAW A DOCUNMENTARY ON PRIVATE CO. IN IRAQ AND HOW A SOLDIER COULD BE DOING THE SAME JOB AS THE PRIVATE CO. GUY WAS DOING NEXT TO HIM AND THE PRIVATE PAID GUY WAS MAKING SO MUCH MORE MONEY IT WAS SAD! ONE REASON ECON. IN THE TANK. PRIVATIZING LIKE THIS IS PAID BY THE TAX PAYERS! CAP WHAT BUSH LAW HELPED THE VETS? I BET HE CUT A LOT OF THINGS. DIDN'T HE? COURSE "NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND" SOUNDS GREAT ,BUT... IT ACTUALLY DOES LEAVE CHILDREN BEHIND! IN THE POOREST PLACES THAT NEED FED. MONEY,WHERE THE TEACHERS ARE UNDER PAID,NOT ENOUGH OF THEM,TOO MANY KIDS, IF THE STANDERDIZED TEST IS NOT PASSED,THE SCHOOL ,THAT NEEDS THE MONEY THE MOST,IS PENALIZED,BY TAKING MONEY AWAY! HOW IS THAT GONNA HELP THE SCHOOL? THE KIDS? IT AIN'T CAUSE THAT SCHOOL IS LAZY AND NOT DOING THEY JOB,IT IS BECAUSE OF NEAR IMPOSIBLE ODDS! THE DRUG PLAN THAT WAS PASSED IS COSTING THE TAX PAYERS OUT THE .... SOME TRY TO SAY IT IS JUST A LIBERAL GIMME PROGRAM. WELL THE DRUG CO. WROTE THE LAW AND CHARGE WHAT THEY WANT ,WITH NO NEGOTIATING!THE DRUG CO. IS JUST A MIDDLE MAN GETTING EVEN MORE RICH![IF THAT IS POSSIBLE!} MY WIFE GOT A PAYMENT BOOK FROM HUMMANA CAUSE THEY OVER PAID ASS DON'T GET ENOUGH! ANOTHER REASON THE ECONOMY IS IN THE TANK! ADD TO THAT A WAR IN IRAQ[WHICH THE CONGRESS DEMS AND REPUBS ALIKE GAVE UP THEIR POWER TO BE THE ONLY ONES TO DECLARE WAR AND GAVE BUSH A BLANK CHECK TO DO WHAT HE WANTED TOO! A VERY DANGEREOUS PRATICE!},THE INSURENCE CO.,BANKS,ON AND ON IS WHY OUR ECONOMY IS IN THE TANK! OIL CO. HAVING RECORD YEARS AND YET GOT TAX BREAKS!? ! ? I AIN'T NO "BUSH" HATER! I HATE NO MAN! DOES NOT MEAN I CAN'T QUESTION ANYTHING HE DOES AND THE "BUSH HATERS" ARGUEMENT WAS STARTED BEFORE G. W. WAS RUNNING FOR OFFICE THE 1ST TIME! RUSH LIMBALD WAS THE FIRST I HEARD USE THE TEAM! BUT I TELL YOU THIS,LIKE LOBBY SAID ,"WHAT GOOD POLICY HAS BUSH EVER CAME UP WITH? IT SURE CAN AND SHOULD BE LAID AT HIS DOORSTEP ,IF ANYTHING IS FAIR! BUT IT AIN'T ,IT IS THE "LIBERALS" FAULT! A BLIND MAN COULD FEEL THE CORRUPTION OF THIS ADMINISTRATION! BUT ALL ANYONE CARES ABOUT IS MY SIDE IS RIGHT AND YOUR SIDE IS WREONG! I WISH NANCY AND HARRY WOULD GO AWAY FOR SOMEBODY WITH ENOUGH GUTS TO IMPEACH THE MAN![BUSH}DIDN'T LIKE CLINTON GOING ALONG WITH NAPTHA AND ON AND ON.BUSH HAS GOTTEN BY WITH MORE THAN ANY PRES. IN HISTORY! THE MAIN THING HE DID WAS SHREAD THE CONSTITUTION! HE HAS USED "EXECUTIVE PRIVELIDGE" SO MUCH IT GIVES THE PRESIDENT ALMOST THE POWER OF A DICTATOR! BET YOU HE WILL SEAL LOTS OF PAPERS BEFORE HE LEAVES OFFICE SO NONE WILL EVER SEE THE LIGHT OF DAY AND WE WON'T KNOW ALL HE HAS DONE!!


 
 Why are you always YELLING!! It hurts my eyes!  Seriously we all have our own opinions on the matter, and I have found it is IMPOSSIBLE to make someone agree on politics once they have made up their mind.  It just becomes endless debate, blah, blah, blah.  My personal feeling is that raising taxes on all of the EMPLOYERS (aka rich people) would spell disaster for our economy, all of these bailouts are a BAAAAAAD idea (at least how they are implimented), and as far as blame goes: we have all shared our own part in the blame for this economy.  How many of us have lived beyond our means?  (carry credit card balances, have no savings, more cars than we drive, have houses bigger than we need, eat out ALL the time, etc.)  We are a NATION of waste and want.  We want so we get, if we cant afford it we buy on credit.  Before we pay that off we buy something else on credit.  We always look for ways to make a quick buck.  Not many people know what it like to work hard save your money and pay CASH for something.  The housing market crashed because of too many people trying to get into the "cant lose investment", thinking they will buy the house now, who cares if I cant afford it I plan on selling it in a year and making a HUGE profit!  Well like most investments, it didnt last forever and now there are losses.  But whats this.....instead of people eating the losses and possibly LEARNING something for a change, in walks Uncle Sam with a big pocket full of my money to "bail them out."  So there you have it.  Society now teaches you can invest however you want, no matter how risky, and if you lose.....BIG GOV will bail you out at the tax payers expense.


----------



## glass man (Nov 24, 2008)

GA. VOL IF YOU ARE TALKING BOUT ME YELLING CAUSE I WRITE IN LARGE PRINT,ITS BECAUSE I HAVE A HARD TIME READING SMALLER PRINT. YOU A FALCON FAN?[NOW I AM YELLING[8D]} AS FAR AS TAXING THE RICH WILL MEAN DISASTER FOR THE COUNTRY,I THINK DISASTER IS COMING ANY WAY.BUT WE GOTTA TAKE CARE OF THE RICH? I THINK THOUGH THE BILLIONAIRES WILL WEATHER THE STORM OKEY,DON'T WORRY TOO MUCH BOUT THEM AND THEY AIN'T CREATING JOBS WITH THEIR MONEY NO WAYS OR THE UNEMPLOYMENT WOULD NOT KEEP GOING UP.SOMETIME.THE RICH EMPLOYERS MAKE MONEY BY HAVING THEIR WORKERS IN OTHER COUNTRIES.PLASTIC HAS HURT THIS COUNTRY! YEP CREDIT CARDS,BUT NO,NO ONE MADE ANY BODY TAKE ONE! COURSE WHEN YOU ARE DROWNING IN DEBT AND THE CREDIT CARD COMPANY MAKES IT SO EASY TO GET ONE,IT IS HARD TO RESIST,CAUSE IT CAN STAVE OFF THE WOLF AT THE DOOR FOR AWHILE ANYWAY.GREAT LAW WAS PASSED SO PEOPLE CAN'T BANKRUPT ON THE CARD DEBT! EVER,NEVER! THAT WILL TEACH THEM! YEP,I HAVE LONG BELIEVED AMERICANS ARE LIVING ON ECONOMIC BORROWED TIME AND THE BAILOUTS ONLY KEEPS THE SAME OLE WOLF FROM THE DOOR FOR AWHILE,ON A NATIONAL LEVEL! MY WIFE AND I USE CASH AND CARRY,WE DON'T HAVE THE MONEY,WE DON'T GET IT. NO CREDIT CARDS,ETC.I HAVE KNOWN PEOPLE,WHO HAVE NICE CARS,NICE HOMES ETC.,BUT THEY DON'T OWN THEM AND ARE IN DEBT BIG TIME! OUR HOUSE AIN'T MUCH TO SOME I GUESS ,BUT IT IS PAID FOR,SAME WITH OUR RAGGEDY CAR![HEY IT GETS US THERE AND AIN'T THAT THE POINT?] IT IS CLOSE TO THANKSGIVING AND "I SWEAR I DIDN'T KNOW TURKEYS COULDN'T FLY!"{[8D] HAD TO HAVE SEEN WKRP IN CINCINNATI,OLD T.V. SHOW]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 24, 2008)

It's great that you are much more responsible with your money and credit; however, the problem is that you are in the minority these days.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 25, 2008)

I said he changed the VA Big time. That helped several million vets. 

 I have heard all the horror stories and crap. Hell I've lived some but generally the problem with the VA is the patient.

 There were three lagit clams, including mine, comming out of the Pensacola office that were being set on the back burner. Bush's first Presidential order was to fix that very problem. The VA has more money and personel than ever and in Pensacola we have a new combined out patient clinic.

 I fought with the VA for over 17 years and watched bums get bennies while those of us who can not only prove our claim but can show some of the evidence on our bodies. Only people who were getting help were the paper cut crowd because it wouldn't cost as much to shut them up. Some of them are still around but many aren't and those of us who need medical and monitary help are finally getting it. I even had a woman call me a drain on the economy.LOL I won't say how I replied but she watches her mouth around me now days.

*MOSTLY FOR THE VETS*
 The reason so many vets are down on the VA is because they never ask another vet how it works. Instead they bug the crap out of the VA and get pushed to the end of the line. It's easy really. Turn in your claim and go home and wait. If they turn you down you will know pretty quick. At that point resubmit your claim and go home and wait. Continue in this manner and by the end of the year you will get a favorable responce. You must have evidence like you military medical records and service records to back you up. It was tough for me because some of my records were of a sensitive nature and not readly available. Social Security is different. Get a lawyer right off the bat and with in 1 year you will be done with them.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 25, 2008)

Walter Reed gets its funding through congress not the President. It was origanally a military hospital and has been patched and taped back together for a very long time but it is being worked on.

 As far as the Private Co guys getting more money, they work for a private company. No one is being drafted and the Private Co. guys got their training where!!!!!! Why the US military. If you think the money is worth your life to go over there and do what they do then go for it. I would if I was able and I was very good at what they are doing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> OH MY KNOW BUSHES HANDS ARE CLEAN! FOR THE 1st SIX YEARS CONGRESS GAVE HIM ALL HE WANTED. HE NEVER USED HIS VETO POWER TILL DEMS. GOT IN. IF YOU THINK,MORB,I LIKE ALL THE DEMS YOU WOULD BE WRONG! BUT TO BLAME ALL THIS ON BARNEY,NANCEY IS UNREAL! WHO HAS BEEN THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE YELLED FOR DEREGULATION THE MOST?[TILL LATELY} Course it ain't all BUSHE'S FOUGHT! HE HAD LOADS OF HELP FROM THE REPUBLICAN CONGRESS.  COURSE AFTER IT IS ALL SAID AND DONE THE SMOKE SCREEN AND THE MIRRORS WILL BE ROLLED OUT AND IT WILL ALL BE THE LIBERS,DEMS.FAULT. TROUBLE WITH THAT THINKING IS THE REAL CULPRIT/CULPRITS ARE NEVER HELD RESPOSIBLE AND THEN THE NEXT BUNCH,KNOW THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH DOING IT TOO.I HAVE ALREADY HEARD OBAMA AIN'T DOING ENOUGH!?!? YOU ARE RIGHT BOUT ONE THING,SAME AS IT EVER WAS,SAME AS IT EVER WAS! WHATS THE USE NO ONES MIND IS BEING CHANGED. SHALOM!


 
I never blamed only the democrats for the entire crisis, I was pointing out that there is blame enough to go around; however, the Bush Haters in this country don't want to think about that. The congressional Dems, who helped create the problem, insist on passing the buck onto an unpopular scapegoat instead of saying, we screwed up and here is how we are going to fix it. I'm quite willing to give anyone a break for screwing up, but the difference in this case is that Bush isn't the one pointing fingers at the congressional Dems, they are pointing all their fingers at him, and we are back to the school yard, "Wasn't me, he did it mentality". The problem is the government is not JUST ONE MAN! As I have stated again and again.

 The Bush Haters, who also happen to be Obama followers, think that once the "evil" Bush leaves office everything is going to smell like roses, and this just isn't the case. As for Obama isn't doing enough arguements, President ELECT Obama hasen't been sworn in yet, and it's only by the good graces of the "evil" George Bush wanting to help get the country out of this mess that he is even able to do what he is doing. There is a reason that this transition is unprecidented and that is that unlike the Clintons, who tore the W key off of the White House keyboards, and Hoover, who didn't even show up for FDR's swearing in, Bush is actually trying to help Obama get a grip on the situation, you can also bet they are sharing ideas *shock* about how to fix the problem, and helping him have a much smoother transition into the White House and his upcoming office.

 If Bush was truly "evil" would he even bother with Obama or slap him back in his place instead of helping him out? Bush is still President, Obama isn't so let's let Obama actually take office before we start screaming that Obama isn't doing enough. I know that the arguement is coming from both sides on this one, that doesn't make the arguement any smarter when you look at the facts.


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

WELL YALL LOOKS LIKE THIS IS PRETTY MUCH EXAUSTED. MORB ONE THING ,BEFORE"BUSH HATERS"[AS I SAID FIRST HEARD THIS TERM FROM RUSH BEFORE G W WAS ELECTED THE 1ST TIME ,MAKES IT SEEM LIKE THEY AIN'T NOTHING IN BETWEEN ,HATE IS SUCH A STRONG WORD,BET THEY ARE "BUSH HATERS" OTHER THAN THE PEOPLE THAT FOLLOW OBAMA,I ONLY FOLLOW JESUS MYSELF] IT WAS "CLINTON HATERS" THEY SAID FROM DAY ONE THEY WAS GONNA IMPEACH HIM. WELL THEY FISHED AND FISHED UNTIL....WELL YALL KNOW THE REST.THOUGH THE CONGRESS PASSED NAPTHA,I HOLD CLINTON RESPONSIBLE CAUSE HE DIDN'T VETO IT.YEP THE PRES. CAN VETO ALL DAY LONG AND CONGRESS CAN'T DO DIDDLY BOUT IT UNLESS THEY CAN OVERIDE A VETO.GUESS OLE HARRY WAS WRONG THEN WHEN HE SAID THE BUCK STOPS WITH THE PRES! FAR  AS BUSH TRYING TO LOOK LIKE HE IS HELPING OBAMA OUT WITH THE ECONOMIC MESS:HEY IF I STARTED THE FIRE ,I WOULD HELP THE FIRE DEPT.TO!YEP NO MINDS CHANGED WITH THIS CHATTER.COURSE I ENJOY IT AND TAKE A LOT OF IT WITH A GRAIN OF SALT. MORB.,CAP,I GUESS WE JUST DISAGREE,BUT THANKS FOR THE RIDE! IF WE WERE ALL DITTO HEADS,WOULDN'T BE NO FUN!SHALOM! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 25, 2008)

ONE LAST THING THAT REALLY CONCERNS ME IS AFGANISTAN. THE REASON BEING LIKE IN VIETNAM WE THOUGHT WE COULD GO INTO A PLACE WHERE CENTURIES OF FIGHTING AND NOBODY COULD TAKE NAM,BUT WE THOUGHT WE COULD. NOW IN AFGANISTAN,ALEXANDER THE GREAT THOUGHT HE COULD,RUSTY RUSSIAN TANKS ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD TESTIFIES THAT RUSSIA THOUGHT IT COULD AND NOW US? WHAT SHOULD WE DO? HISTORY IS AGAINST US,BUT IS IT TO IMPORTANT TO LEAVE IT ALONE? GO ABOUT IT IN SOME DIFFERENT WAY,NOT THOUGHT OF? BLOW THE COUNTRY TO HIGH ...BUT THEN PAKASTAN AND INDIA HAVE THE BOMB AND WE HAVE TO BE AWARE OF THAT ! WILL THE WAR THERE BE SO UNENDING,WE HAVE TO GET BACK LIKE RUSSIA DID ,BROKE AND NOTHING TO SHOW FOR IT BUT SUPER BRAVE SOLDIERS GIVING THEIR LIVES? [GOD PLEASE HELP US] I GOT TO ADMIT I AIN'T GOT A CLUE ON THIS ONE! HELP!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 25, 2008)

If there is a full bore Bush Hater who didn't jump on the vote for Obama bandwagon then I haven't met them. When he doesn't turn out to be what they expect him to be then they will become an Obama hater. I know that the ....... Hater label isn't new, but it does perfectly describe a group of people who despises one personage to the point of blaming everything from hemorrhoids to hurricanes on him, and will not listen to any argument that doesn't belittle that particular person. These people will go to great lengths and lies to make the object of their hate seem like the most evil, immoral, or inept person who ever walked the earth.

 I remember the Clinton Haters who were trying to impeach him for every "gate" that they could apply to much of his presidency, just because they were on the other side doesn't mean that they are any smarter than the Bush Hater. That being said, I haven't ever heard of the sheer brainless parroting of lies and half truths that have spewed out of the Bush Hater mouth in this country during the past eight years, beginning with his election in 2000. From the Code Pink idiots, to the 911 truthers, to the rich liberal celebraties thinking that because they can make a movie that they are athorities on the poltics of the nation and that you really need to listen to them.

 I'm sure there were Washington Haters, Hoover Haters, and this type of person for every president that has come down the line. Maybe the fact that the Bush Hater has gone above and beyond any of their predicessors might have something to do with the lax education standards of our moderen idiot ran world, or maybe the fact that the problem seems worse has more to do with the mainstream media actually giving the crazies a voice in lew of more logical people.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 25, 2008)

Almost forgot....Bah Humbug! LOL!


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Self-loathing seems to be rampant in popular western culture. When does the mother eat her young?


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 26, 2008)

About 12 ish I would assume. LOL!

 Of course self loathing is rampant in our culture. We have television commercials constantly telling us that we are too fat, too ugly, have numerous previously unknown ailments that we need to take their particular drug to cure. We are told our car isn't good enough, house isn't fancy enough, we don't have the right big screen tv, friends, relatives, job, and the list goes on. Is it any wonder we collectively hate ourselves.

 As we head straight into our wonderful "holidays" of gluttony, consumer minded material greed, and religiously ordained practices, remember the real reason for the season.....Commerce! You say Marry Christmas, Happy Holidays, or Happy Winter Festival, and I say BAH HUMBUG to it all! I'll just sit here and spit poison at your Christmas/Holiday/Festival lights and all that, to quote the Grinch, "Noise, noise, noise, NOISE!"


----------



## glass man (Nov 26, 2008)

WELL DANG MORB.![] WHAT DO YOU REALLY THINK BOUT THE HOLIDAYS? FOR ME AT THANKSGIVING IT IS BEING THANKFUL TO GOD FOR MY WONDERFUL AND LOVING FAMILY. CHRISTMAS IS ABOUT CHRIST BEING BORN AND I TOLD MY GIRLS THIS AS THEY GREW UP. YEAH,THEY GOT PRESENTS,BUT I EMPHASIZED CHRIST! NO SANTA. THEY DIDN'T MISS SANTA AS THEY NEVER KNEW HIM. AS FAR AS BUSH,CLINTON ETC HATERS,THE OPPOSITE WOULD HAVE TO BE BUSH/CLINTON LOVERS,WHO DEFEND THEM EVEN AS THEY STICK A KNIFE IN OUR COUNTRY. I   THINK HATER/LOVER IS TO SIMPLIFY OR DUMB DOWN SOMETHING FAR MORE COMPLICATED. I AIN'T ALL LEFT OR ALL RIGHT! YEP I DO LEAN TO THE "LEFT" ,BUT I DON'T THINK PIGEON HOLING/STEREOTYPING ANYONE IS THE WAY TO GO ,THOUGH IT IS CONVENIENT . THEN ONE CAN SAY "OH HE/SHE IS A LIBERAL" AND WE ALL KNOW WHAT"HE/SHE IS. OR HE/SHE IS A "CONSERVATIVE". THAT IS A LAZY WAY OUT AND DEVIDES US INTO CATOGORIES. MORB./CAP[CORDO?/ANYBODY?]  I REALLY WANTED TO HEAR BOUT THE AFGANISTAN SITUATION. LOBBEY SAYS NUKE THEM. I CAN UNDERSTAND THAT,BUT THEN WE HAVE TO PROBABLY  THINK BOUT NUKING PAKASTAN/INDIA,CAUSE THEY ARE SO CLOSE AND MAY NOT TAKE KINDLY US NUKING .AFTER WE NUKE ALL THREE,WHAT? WILL ALL NATIONS STAND BY? LIKE I SAID I AM STUMPED ON THIS ONE.DAMNED IF WE DO AND DAMNED IF WE DON'T!MAYBE RANDY NEWMAN WAS RIGHT WHEN HE SANG"LETS DROP THE BIG ONE NOW!" ON THIS MERRY NOTE:HAPPY HOLIDAYS!GOD BLESS ALL!!!![&:]


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 26, 2008)

More than most unique distinctions, what makes humans special is their frequently intolerable ability and compunction to categorize. Placing thoughts, objects, proclivities, passions and perplexities of the human condition has given rise to myriad professions. Based on similar (or dissimilar) traits of every imaginable fold we catalog volumes of data from the most microcosmic (and theoretical) to the most expansive stretching into the nether regions of a conceptual cosmos. Human nature is so uniformly similar and consistent throughout history that if a void is encountered in this linear link of categorization we fill in the blanks with supposition based on our past experience. As such, religions, ideologies and philosophies spring forth; if not serving to dictate our likes and dislikes (again based upon personal experience) they then serve as mental fodder for cerebral mastication (chewing the mental cud). Unfortunately, in this age of mass dissemination of information we, as cogent human beings, are bombarded by an steady, unceasing onslaught of information. For good or bad, this information (or misinformation) tends to bolster our preconceived worldviews. Many choose to selectively filter this maelstrom of information, chiefly by finding other diversionary methods to wile the day away. As such,  entertainment fills this vacuum and frequently becomes the end-all wastebasket serving more as a buffer to reality than emmeshing the participant in affairs that could impact consciousness and their unique individual lives in a proactive, positive manner. The _Circus Maximus_ served previous civilizations in such a fashion acting as a predictable watermark of cultural decline. One must understand that cultures and civilizations are akin to living organisms: the have their infancy, adolescence, adulthood, middle age and waning years before inevitable expiration. The genesis and ultimate usurpation of a hoary culture or civilization by another is the natural culmination of this process. Folks may bemoan changes occuring around them but for the most part a predictable outcome results. Such bemoaning of the human condition is what makes art and letters so appealing.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 26, 2008)

Cord we know this already. Mr. Lobey wrote several books on this subject. I wrote one too. It's "How To Deal With Mouthy Arrogant Pricks". We're not a bunch of dumpster diving bums, please refrain from trying to impress us. Thanks Pat


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 26, 2008)

Osia:

 To hell with impressing anyone. I'm not a politican, a prostitute or a panderer.  If you have a problem with my posts take it to the chaplain.Better yet, there's still a chance for personal enrichment.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 26, 2008)

wow!!!!  you go boie! [8D]


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 26, 2008)

"Pricks", is that a vulgar word? Guttersnipes. Like it all the more. As for boring, well, that's something a sidewalk commando would say when talking with a cosmopolite. Guess you never graduated from the parking lot gang. Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 26, 2008)

Translation: 

 People analyze everything. Similarities and differences are put in boxes and people get paid to explain it all. We make stuff up when we have no explanation. Some people like to think about this so much that they eat their own brains.  After you have eaten enough of your brain, you become a vegetable and watch tv. They see pretty pictures and go to the museum and like it. It reminds you of the good old days when things were not so complicated. Other people that only have one box to put everything in decide they want your box and come take it. Now they have two boxes and the cycle starts again.


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Some times, ya know just sometimes, I'm settin here reading stuff and out of the blue I burst out laughing. Scare hell out of the cat, get that look up over the glasses from the kid, ya know she's thinking "is it time daddy boy, is it time to take your silly ass to the home?" Well no darling it isn't and I promise to grow up afore you go away to school. Her favorite thing to say nowadays is "how old are you"? I worry about my mind sometimes but we havin fun. Anyway....
> Patsy that was well put. You have a downhome way of putting things that I love!
> ...


 CORDO YOU ARE RIGHT BOUT BOUT SAYING A PERSON IS THIS OR THAT AND THAT IS ALL! DAMN LOBY YOU ARE DOING WHAT CHRIST TAUGHT!!!! I AM A GOOD BABBLER,BUT MAN YOU ARE DOING WHAT IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE!! WOW! I GOT TO DO BETTER LOBY MAN,LIKE YOU ARE DOING,YEP GOT TO GET MY ASS IN GEAR FOR JESUS! THANK YOU, YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION!! FEED ON BROTHER FEED ON AND YOU TEACHING YOUR DAUGHTER ALL THAT!  NO BETTER ROLE MODEL THAN THAT!! YEP CHRISTIANITY IS NOT WORDS ,BUT ACTIONS AND YOURS MY MAN ARE SPEAKING LOUD AND CLEAR!!!! WISH I COULD JOIN YOUR LITTLE GROUP! GOD BLESS YOU!! JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 27, 2008)

Translation of your translation:

 Most people analyze little other than using their bellybutton as a useful hollow for salt while lying in bed eating celery and watching Gilligan's Island reruns. Similarities segregate, differences alienate and big boxes are used as shelter from the storm for those not fitting in with the herd. We do invent realities. If it's really vulgar, we are paid well for our efforts because potty humor makes us feel superior in other's shortcomings. Most let their brains gel somewhere between seven and their early teens. Easier to be a Red Sox fan than have an opinion apart from the mewling masses. A diet of high cholesterol fast food is much more appealing than brain food. After you have collected enough fat around your cranial catbox nothing can get in and only nasty remarks can get out. You are applauded as a champion of free speech. You become an animal or jaded mineral and a bit character in your least favorite sitcom. You run for political office and realize your supporters are duller than yourself. You feel special. You find the level of your  own incompetence and arrogant with self-importance have tee-shirts made with the image similar to a failed 1950s jungle bunny named "Che". You are special (look heavenward with red-tainted seriousness). You remind followers that a small number of folks have two boxes and you only have one. Mob mentality prevails and all the boxes are burned. Now, no one has a box to sleep in but we sho' do have plenty of pissy to spread around. Mau mau.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2008)

> More than most unique distinctions, what makes humans special is


 There natural ability to love and hate at the same time. One man holds the love for his family and friends close to his heart while his ability to shoot straight through anothers skull at 30 yards while looking him right in the eye is all that is on his mine. My my we are special. It is miracle in it self we ever made it past stones and sticks now isn't it.

 And that is our sum total over the eons and it doesn't matter how well educated you are or how you sound.

 So love by the second, give by the minute, grow by the day and live till the end.

 cap


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

> So love by the second, give by the minute, grow by the day and live till the end.


  WOW! RIGHT ON! I GOT TO ADD THOUGH "ASK CHRIST TO FORGIVE YOU OF YOUR SINS AND COME INTO YOUR HEART"! AN WHAT YOU SAID BECOMES EVEN MORE RELEVENT ,AT LEAST FOR ME. COOL !!! JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 27, 2008)

Education is no substitute for intelligence. Unfortunately, we are driven by appearance rather than substance. My recollection is we just elected a person for the highest office in the (world) based upon his appearance and how he "sounded". No substance there, but he does have a Harvard degree (appearance) thanks to Johnson's Great Snake Oil Dream. Class warfare invective has taken the place of intelligence. Substance (integrity, honor, conviction, self-sacrifice) are nothing more than the baubles of delusional cultural dinosaurs. Get ready for the fun fellow hoboes!


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

CORDO I LOVE YOU MAN,BUT WITHOUT "JOHNSON'S SNAKE OIL DREAM" MARTIN LUTHER KING'S DREAM WOULD HAVE NOT HAVE STARTED TO BECOME TRUE,AS JOHNSON MADE THE CIVIL RIGHTS ACT COME INTO BEING. I KNOW YOU AIN'T NO RACIST. NO MEDICAID/MEDICARE. ONLY THING I GOT AGAINST HIM IS PUSHING NAM,TOKIN,ESCULATION! DAMN ,CAN'T GET NO ONE TO TALK BOUT WHAT TO DO IN AFGANISTAN! ALSO CORDO,DONE SAID I LOVE HOBOS,WHERE ALL HAVE YOU BEEN ON THE "RAILS"? I LOVE THOSE KIND OF STORIES! WHEN I LIVED UNDER A BRIDGE ,IN THE DAYTIME I WOULD GO TO THE LIBRARY[THANK GOD AND CARNIGIE FOR THOSE!] [SORRY I DID NOT LEARN TO SPELL ALONG THE WAY! BUT THE POINT IS TO COMMUNICATE,NOT PERFECT SPELLING] LOVED THE DEPRESSION WRITERS,BUT STIENBECK MOST OF ALL! MAN AFTER READING THOSE IT IS HARD NOT TO ROOT FOR UNIONS,THOUGH I KNOW THEY GOT CORRUPTED OVER THE YEARS AND HOFFA'S BODY STILL AIN'T BEEN FOUND. BUT DON'T THROW THE BABY OUT...ETC AND SO ON. JAMIE PS IDID NOT VOTE FOR BAMA CAUSE OF THE WAY HE LOOKED OR SOUNDED,BUT CAUSE OF HOPE HE WIILL HELP THE COUNTRY.IF YOU HUNG WITH ME,CORDO,YOU WOULD KNOW I AM THE LAST PERSON WHO CARES HOW SOMEONE TALKS OR LOOKS!![&:]


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 27, 2008)

Glassman, your a pal o'mine. I've tramped the jungles from Seattle to Ogden, Utah and every westport hobo hangout in-between ridin' the cars as an alternative to hitching which I've done time or another half way around the globe. Funny thing. I don't fit in with the high-rolling mucky-mucks and I catch flak with the Average Joe. The only folks I have a one-to-one with are those who have been on the skid road. Not so judgmental as folks who have had a gilt edge life (few hardships). Glassman, there are no guarantees for anyone but one thing I know: some people get the lion's share of hardship and part of that hardship is living with the experience that only we can know personally. Always on the outside looking in. Not one to complain I will say I'd be skiddish about commenting about why a person's relationship failed without knowing the particulars.  I can't suffer cowards and I consider such behavior cowardly. I am one to stand up for what I believe is right and not hide behind a modem in making personal attacks. I've got bigger fish to fry rather than playing footsie in a forum. Open invitation. I'm online and available for personal connect anytime.


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

NOW THAT WAS ENJOYABLE AND ENLIGHTNING! MAN I BEEN A SQUARE PEG ALL MY LIFE! AT TIMES ITS COOL ,OTHER TIMES ITS LONLY,BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS,MY LIFE.GOD BLESS YOU CORDO! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 27, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Education is no substitute for intelligence. Unfortunately, we are driven by appearance rather than substance. My recollection is we just elected a person for the highest office in the (world) based upon his appearance and how he "sounded". No substance there, but he does have a Harvard degree (appearance) thanks to Johnson's Great Snake Oil Dream. Class warfare invective has taken the place of intelligence. Substance (integrity, honor, conviction, self-sacrifice) are nothing more than the baubles of delusional cultural dinosaurs. Get ready for the fun fellow hoboes!


 
 Excellent point, even though it saddens, but doesn't surprise, me that my fellow Americans can stoop to such a level. What do I expect when American Idol is as popular as it is, celebrity news trump actual important news, to gain better ratings, and forced political correctness is the new fascism? To quote Chucky Heston from Planet of the Apes, "It's a mad house! A MAD HOUSE!"


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

HESTON ALSO SAID ,WHEN HE FOUND OUT WAR AND THE BOMB HAD BEEN THE DOWN FALL OF THE WORLD WE KNOW"DAMN YOU,DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL"!


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 27, 2008)

Morb:

 Unfortunately those of us who can clearly read the writing on the proverbial wall are in the minority. As it should be and always has been. Any other way and it would be a different scenario entirely. Such is in keeping with the Pareto Principle applied sociopolitically.
 Not to fear. It is that 20-perecent that will save the status quo from themselves, despite this very unique, socially marginalized truest of minorities being reviled in numerous ways.


----------



## glass man (Nov 27, 2008)

HOW CAN ANYONE DEBATE YOU TWO ? YOU ARE RIGHT AND KNOW YOU ARE RIGHT,SOME MAY CALL IT SMUGGNESS,CLOSED MINDED,GENIUS,I JUST SAY YOU ARE WRONG AND WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT. WHATS THE POINT? GOD BLESS YOU TWO, I THINK A LOT OF YOU,YOU KNOW WHERE I STAND, I KNOW WHERE YOU STAND,NO NEED TO CHASE OUR TAILS ANY LONGER. NO ONE ELSE MUCH SEEMS TO CARE OR HAS A NEW VEIW POINT. SO IN THE WORDS OF PAUL MC. I'LL LET IT BE.JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 28, 2008)

my 2 cents
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whI85ovsTIs&NR=1


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2008)

WELL KATE,THAT WAS DOWN MY ALLEY CAUSE I KNOW I AM A COMMON MAN AND GLAD OF IT! LOBEY,I NEEDED THAT BROTHER! BEAUTIFUL! WOW,WHEN HE SINGS THE LAST NOTES,I CAN TELL HE HAS GIVEN ALL HE HAS!  BIBLE SAYS THEY WILL BE JOY IN THE MORNING AND I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FIRST RAYS OF DAWN,WE AT LAST EVEN I " WILL WIN, WILL WIN, WILL WIN ,AT DAWN!!!!" JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 28, 2008)

it's been a while since I listened to Copeland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiLTwtuBi-o&feature=related


----------



## capsoda (Nov 28, 2008)

Come on guys, get real American. Better yet....git Southern.....It ain't never hurt me none.

 Try the boys from up Mucle Shaols way. Bout a hour run up past Frisco City way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqNBhRiLetg 

 Dang I miss them boys. Was friends... me most of em...I can still hear em call out at me an laughin, "you an Walter come on up and play a while, mommas cooking dinner an we got a bottle"


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm a Texican born and bred. Asi es la vida.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 28, 2008)

I appreciated that, too, Cap.  Have't heard that one in a little while.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Excuse me all of you who are not Americans. My fellow Americans Least we all forget this country belong to all of us and it is we that it was in-trusted to  by our founding for fathers to keep and hold an pass to our own. Voting is one part of the process of keeping this in order .Mind you I do not like the fact that elector votes rules over the popular vote and feel that this should be changed  but done through do process. But from what I read and see the people have spoken .So being Americans should we  not come together to work together to  keep this the greatest nation on this earth. Would you not agree .I know that our great nation is not always right in what we do or  let be done but we do have the right to stand and be counted and change things or rebel .I for one am proud to be an American an hope that you all our  to so lets pull together the world is depending on us Werther we like it or not .
   A brother in arms 
     bill


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 28, 2008)

I am too happy that this country has come a long way, but, there is always a "but" right?  Do you really think anything is going to change from the last eight years? What is the first thing he is going to do?

   A stimulus package, He wants one on his desk the minute he is sworn in. Throwing good money after bad. A exact same thing Bush did a year ago. Hey, I will cash the check like the next guy. but I dont think we should be getting them in the first place. The last time we got one, a few months later the end of the worls was comming and we had to shell out $700 billion more. For a country in debt we sure give it away like it grows on trees.

   And up till a few months ago things economically were fine. People were making tons of money. Those adjustable mortgages reset and the you know what hit the fan. It fell like a stack of cards. I know you want to blame Bush for it right? Well it was Clinton who signed the bill where mortgages could be bundled and sold. The whole mortgage crisis ball was already rolling when Bush took office.

   Clinton did this to keep the ball rolling, The economy was rolling along, It helped him get elected the second time. Bush beat a weak canidate in AL Gore. Gore wasnt able to ride Clintons coat tails.

   All of you are hailing the new king, but wait till the bill comes do, your taxes are gonna go thru the roof. All this money needs to be paid back. The system needs to be chaged. Throwing money at it isnt going to solve the core issues. And all of us can blame who ever we want. Change the names change the parties and it always the same.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey baltodigger
     For me I blame no one  but myself  for as I said we have the right to stand up and be counted .We as a people can make our voices heared . And yes I do believe we as a people can change things . In fact I know we can .If you dont like the stimulus package send it back.Write your congress man and senators .Your local and state governments .I hail no man only my God and my Lord Jesus Christ .I use the  word proud because other words I can not find to express my feelings for this great nation and its people who are true Americans . I do not feel its a presidents fault for our short comings It is a peoples fault .So what I am saying is rise be counted make your voice heared for what ever you cause maybe  and if it be true people will follow .I am, So some  my call me subversive and even a commy as I believe we need heath care for every one not just those who can afford it .Schooling for our children that is up to power and not pushing drug to children who only need more supervision or someone who cares .  Iam for stopping illegals not immigrants, I'm one who has broke his back doing hard labor all my life to gain very little but still I stand . A truth I see is if all the hard working people would lay down the wealthy would crumble for it is on our backs they thrive .Lets face it weve became to lazy with to many comforts . Even me living day to day paycheck to  paycheck have it made compared to many in other country's and even in this country .Capsoda I find a  great respect for you and your giving in service to this country but the statement about your benefits was off as I see it they were never good and always poor and no were near what you and I and many others deserve .I have a small green piece of paper that says my health benefits are an entitlement on completion of my service in which I did with honors .But yet I fight constantly with the Va  over my rights .PAY for them there entitlements that means free to me as in earned  rights . So I say Vets stand up and demand what is rightfully yours and other stand up an demand what you know to be right for the good of all . May God bless you all and this great nation . 
   bill


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 28, 2008)

I did not nor will I accept economic stimulus money from the government on moral grounds. As for health care for veterans, I have been getting treatment from VA hospitals since 1975, and have seen changes over 30 years, some good, some bad. As I recall, all veterans were afforded medical treatment during the 1970s without having to pay out of their pockets for same. Under Clinton, the VA healthcare system underwent dramatic change. A "triage system" was enacted forcing veterans to wait upwards of a year before being seen. Reimbursement back to the government for services and medications rendered was also implemented for most veterans. Today, the VA healthcare system is running more smoothly than ever before. Reimbursement is still expected of those veterans who can pay, but medical treatment is free if the veteran has a 100-percent service connected disability, is homeless/indigent or requires treatment for illness/injuries incurred while in uniform. Of course one of the perks of receiving the Congressional Medal of Honor is that the recipient is afforded free healthcare for life. I rely on the VA healthcare system solely for treatment for numerous boo-boos and the price is _very_ affordable. For those veterans who are expected to co-pay for services, costs are still relatively inexpensive and I can attest that services have improved dramatically since the Vietnam era.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

Is or is not an intitlement that says  free aslong as a contract was filled to its fullest free . Sude the contract I signed  with our goverment be fulfield  . I could not say oh no I dont want to carry that 60 or prc 77  or walk that 50 miles and yes I did walk 50 miles in a little under 18 hr.If  I would have breach my contract I would of had  to  pay the penilty for not doing what I was ordered to do weither it was hump or give my life What penilty have they paid other than a little bad press for changing the rules and not holding up there end of the deal . I'd say you havent been to a Va clinic or hospital in the Ky or  Oh area .Will admit care at Bay pines Fl was some of the best I ever recived But agian read the news .New young soilders coming back being place in hored motels fungus and moled infested . Your Hobo crap does'nt fly with me ether  .I was sleeping behind pop machines at age 7 to keep warm because I had nowhere to go at the time . I ate dog food and what ever garbage I could find . I still say stand up and be accounted for .Thats a lot of the problem these day if ya messed up say ya messed up an take your licks .Learn and move on and make it better for the next man . We can change things .
                        bill


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2008)

BILL,YOU ARE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR IN THIS DEBATE AND IT IS OBVIOUS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. I THINK INSTEAD OF ANY ONE WANTING TO GO AGAINST YOU ,THEY WOULD SEE YOU ARS TRYING TO BOND US TOGETHER AS AMERICANS,BUT THE TROUBLE IS SOME ONLY WANT TO BOND IF YOU SAY THEY ARE RIGHT AND THEY WON'T COMPROMISE ONE INCH. WELL THAT MAKES IT HARD WHEN YOU PLAINLY SEE THEY ARE NOT RIGHT ON ALL THINGS. I HAVE SAID MORE THAN ONCE WE NEED TO FIND COMMON GROUND AND WORK FROM THERE,BUT SOME DON'T WANT THAT HERE,SO HOW CAN IT BE DONE ON A NATIONAL SCALE? DO YALL THINK I AM SO "LEFT" I CAN'T GIVE ANY? YOU WRONG! BILL YOU SAID IT ALL "I DON'T HAIL ANY MAN ONLY GOD AND MY LORD AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST"! RIGHT ON! OBAMA AIN'T NOBODIES SAVIOR,BUT HE IS INTELLEGENT,SOMETHING THAT HAS BEEN SORELY  LACKING THE LAST 4 YEARS! I DON'T CARE IF THE PRES.IS SOMEONE I CAN HAVE A BEER WITH ,PICNICK WITH,DANCE WITH,GO TO THE MOVIES WITH! MAN I AM SICK OF THAT THINKING! I WANT AN INTELLEGENT PERSON THAT KNOWS HOW TO WORK WITH OTHERS TO GET A JOB DONE! OBAMA HAS THAT EXPERIENCE AS A INNER CITY COMMUNITY ORGANIZER.    CAP, I DIG ALL KINDS OF MUSIC AND I WAS BORN IN THIS REDNECK GEORGIAN TOWN AND I AM PRETTY SURE GA. IS IN THE SOUTH. I PREFER THE ALLMAN BROTHERS FAR AS SOUTHERN MUSIC GOES AND THEY STARTED THE BALL ROLLING ,GOT TO SEE THEM IN 1970 WITH DUANE,WHO COULD OUT GUITAR ALL THE SKINARDS PUT TOGETHER![ YOU GOT TO AGREE CAP[] BET YOU DON'T THOUGH!] ANY WAY MY POINT IS THE SONG LOBEY PUT ON IS AS GREAT AS A SONG AS ONE CAN HEAR. NOW OPERA AIN'T MY PREFERENCE,BUT I LOVE DIFFERENT MUSIC ,JUST LIKE I ENJOY DIFF FOOD. COURSE THE BEATLES HAS IT ALL BEAT,IS LIVERPOOL IN THE SOUTH? [8D]


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 28, 2008)

You are a model of self-determination, Bill.


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2008)

HOW RIGHT YOU ARE CODO!


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 28, 2008)

> Cord the offer has been considered and rejected. I'd work three shifts at McDonald's and rent a single room before I'd hit the shelter, and so should you. 20 years of doing anything takes a determination you seem to have lost. Dragging your ass out of bed every day for that long ain't easy but I enjoy what I do most times and plastic houses have been good to me. We've all been knocked down by life at times, I know for sure me and Pat have. The difference is we got back up, wiped the dust off our ass and continued on. Some, like yourself just give up, throw your hands in the air and curse the world. Snap out of it kid, knock that chip off your shoulder and stop feeling sorry for yourself.





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Took me a while to get back in response. Here it is:
> 
> I am a disabled veteran. Hard to hold a job in a Mickey D gutbomb palace when you've lost 80 pounds of bodyweight from protracted PTSD ghosthunting. But of course, you'd never live in a homeless shelter? What do you think, Kingpin, homeless shelters are full of people wishing to dwell in such places? Naiive.What are you (or anyone else) going to teach me about "picking myself up"? Done it for decades, Maestro. The weight's back and I no longer look like a concentration camp survivor. Spent 10 years in university with problems you could not fathom bettering myself. So, before any of you cast stones first remind yourselves that by the grace of God, each of you could be much deeper in the abyss than you've already been.


----------



## glass man (Nov 28, 2008)

DANG CORDO,LOOKS LIKE YOU DON'T WANT TO ADD TO THE DEBATE,BUT JUST WANT TO JUMP ON LOBEY. WHY DIDN'T YOU HAVE MORE TO SAY BOUT WHAT BILL SAID? WHAT ABOUT WHEN HE SAID THAT BOUT THE HOBO STUFF? HOW IS WHAT YOU DOING GONNA HELP THE COUNTRY ? THAT TO ME IS WHAT WE SHOULD BE TALKING BOUT NOT JUST "getting each" other!THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT THE PROBLEM IS MY BROTHER! NOW LOBEY WILL HAVE TO COME BACK AND CAN YOU UNDERSTAND WHY? CAN YOU NOT SEE FIGHTING GOES NOWHERE,BUT TIC FOR TAC? MAN,I KNOW YOU ARE SMARTER THAN THIS! O.  N.  C.  E. AGAIN LETS FIND COMMON GROUND AND EXSPAND THAT! CORDO I LOVE YOU AND GOT TO SAY IT AIN'T RIGHT. PUT YOUR VAST SEEMINGLY KNOWLEDGE TO GOOD USE AND HELP WITH A SOLUTION! OTHERWISE YOU ARE JUST A LITTLE MAN WITH A LARGE VOCABULARY AND I KNOW YOU ARE MORE THAN THAT!!! LOVE JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 28, 2008)

Glass man:

 This is not the Age of Aquarius, nor is this the Great Depression. Dialogs shared on this forum are not individually or collectively going to set agendas for policy-making debates on the national level. You speak of what we can do to serve the greater good? I've been doing it. I'm sure Lobey has been doing his part and Bill, despite his dubious remarks (undoubtedly based upon his own personal experiences) is helping others in kind words and deeds. Unless one has deep pockets, a person's 15-minutes of fame likely results from being headlines on the 6 O'Clock news. Not much consciousness-changing going on there. I believe change occurs first with oneself. Having undergone some baptismal by fire personally, a metamorphosis may occur. No guarantees here. Some people become entrenched within themselves to the point of excluding the whole human race. They become jaded and self-serving. This reaction seems endemic with this culture. Sour grapes aside, the goal of this or any life is personal awareness. With awareness of self we can cast aside petty greivances and work toward the betterment of others. That's the hard part. We all course through this life with a series of events which make us the unique people we are, warts and all. We can't expect others to understand such uniqueness and frequently, misunderstandings of intent result. In communication there is a sender and receiver. Interpersonal communication has muddled the message between the two in recent years to such an extent that it's a tight-rope act communicating effectively unless one talks in amorphous generalizations, i.e. "Change--we need". Such seemingly doltish phrases would not and do not mean anything to a person who regularly thinks beyond appeals to emotion. After all, such base appeals work only with unthinking herds or paisanos in Third World countries. Logic and ethics have their place in effective communication, but for generations weaned on soundbites and instant messaging, such banter is considered "boring". In the final appraisal there is little one can do to change mass consciousness unless he or she is expert in mass hypnosis, leads a revolution or founds a religion having everyone drinking grape Kool-Aid as an aperitif.


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

LOVE THE CHANGE BEGINS WITH ONE SELF. TRUE ,SO TRUE! I CHANGED WHEN I ASKED JESUS TO DO THAT,CAUSE I KNEW I COULD NOT DO IT MYSELF. I AM NOT PERFECT ,BUT NOW I CARE BOUT OTHERS AND THAT IS ALL JESUS IS ABOUT! THAT IS WHAT THE NEW TESTEMENT IS ABOUT,US CARING ABOUT EACH OTHER. THE OLD TESTEMENT [COVENENT BETWEEN MAN AND GOD[ WAS AN"EYE FOR AN EYE AND A TOOTH FOR A TOOTH", NEW TESTEMENT JESUS SAYING" A NEW COMANDMENT I GIVE YOU,LOVE THE LORD GOD WITH ALL YOU HEART ,MIND SOUL AND LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF". I KNOW PEOPLE DON'T LIKE THE IDEA OF ALL SHARING WHAT THEY GOT ,BUT IT WORKED FOR THE 1ST CHRISTIANS IN ACTS OF THE BIBLE,SO IT CAN HAPPEN AND WORK! THIS WAS BEFORE MARX AND ALL WERE EVEN THOUGHT ABOUT,SIDES HIS TEACHINGS ARE FLAWED,AS I AM SURE YOU KNOW. COULD IT WORK FOR AT LEAST US CHRISTIANS NOW?MAN IF WE DID THIS .....WOW! I TRY ,BUT COME UP SHORT ,BUT KEEP TRYING.WE WILL ALL GIVE AN ACCOUNT OF OUR SELVES SOME DAY. BIBLE SAYS LOVE COVERS A MULTITUDE OF SINS. SO SIMPLE ,BUT SO TRUE! FOR A DEFINITION OF LOVE NO BETTER PLACE THAN 1ST CORINTIANS 13TH CHAPTER. ENDS WITH [REMEMBER CHARITY IS SAME AS LOVE HERE] " AND NOW ABIDETH FAITH,HOPE,CHARITY,THESE THREE;BUT THE GREATEST OF THESE THREE IS CHARITY.[love} MAYBE THE TROUBLE IS AMERICA AIN'T A CHRISTIAN NATION! I AM NOT TALKING RIGHT WING MEANESS,BUT A NATION OF LOVE. WELL CORDO,THOUGHT I HAD SOMEN TO SAY ,BUT AS USUAL JUST END UP BABBLING. OH WELL.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> HOW CAN ANYONE DEBATE YOU TWO ? YOU ARE RIGHT AND KNOW YOU ARE RIGHT,SOME MAY CALL IT SMUGGNESS,CLOSED MINDED,GENIUS,I JUST SAY YOU ARE WRONG AND WILL LEAVE IT AT THAT. WHATS THE POINT? GOD BLESS YOU TWO, I THINK A LOT OF YOU,YOU KNOW WHERE I STAND, I KNOW WHERE YOU STAND,NO NEED TO CHASE OUR TAILS ANY LONGER. NO ONE ELSE MUCH SEEMS TO CARE OR HAS A NEW VEIW POINT. SO IN THE WORDS OF PAUL MC. I'LL LET IT BE.JAMIE


 
So your dogmatic belief that you are right, and that we are the ones who are wrong, is any different from our so called "smugness and closed minded" beliefs? BTW I have met very few Christians who are actually open minded about anything, so if you are then I salute you; however, with your arguments and constant assertion of your faith in said arguments I do tend to wonder. Remember I once was a Christian through all of my childhood, and know the world you are speaking from; however, I learned to respect the belief of others and not beat them over the head with my religion. There is a reason that the hardest thing to change is beliefs, and that is if we are always questioning them, instead of having solid belief to stand on, then we find that we have no place to stand.

 I do indeed adjust my beliefs as my view of the world around me grows; however, someone actually has to give me reason to do so through intellegent arguement which actually makes a good point that my present beliefs can't argue against or makes sense to me on an intellegent level. In this atmosphere were every arguement turns into a Bush bashing session, there just isn't anything to impress me enough to change my basic ideals of personal responsibility, hard work, and sacrafice. Just blaming Bush for everything isn't personally responsible, it's just blaming the convienant scapegoat.

 As for a new point of view, when you bring one to the table that makes sense, let me know. May the lord bless you and keep you safe.



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> BILL,YOU ARE A BREATH OF FRESH AIR IN THIS DEBATE AND IT IS OBVIOUS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. I THINK INSTEAD OF ANY ONE WANTING TO GO AGAINST YOU ,THEY WOULD SEE YOU ARS TRYING TO BOND US TOGETHER AS AMERICANS,BUT THE TROUBLE IS SOME ONLY WANT TO BOND IF YOU SAY THEY ARE RIGHT AND THEY WON'T COMPROMISE ONE INCH. WELL THAT MAKES IT HARD WHEN YOU PLAINLY SEE THEY ARE NOT RIGHT ON ALL THINGS. I HAVE SAID MORE THAN ONCE WE NEED TO FIND COMMON GROUND AND WORK FROM THERE,BUT SOME DON'T WANT THAT HERE,SO HOW CAN IT BE DONE ON A NATIONAL SCALE?


 
Of course you think Bill is right because and only because you agree with him. Maybe the one who is close minded and won't budge in your thinking is you my friend. I have my beliefs, and to me they are right, you haven't given me any logical reason to change them because for the most part I have had to defend that moron Bush from one illogical attack after another, because one man can't be blamed for everything that has gone wrong for the past eight years.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 29, 2008)

You said it well, my friend.


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

MORB YOU MISSED I PUT IN GENIUS ALSO OR DID YOU CHOOSE TO IGNORE THAT? I WAS SAYING I WAS NOT SURE WHERE YOU WERE. YOU CAN ATTACK ME IF YOU WANT ,BUT BIG DEAL,WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?AS FAR AS KNOWING WHERE I AM COMING FROM CAUSE YOU WERE A CHRISTIAN ONE TIME IS VERY WRONG,CAUSE I AIN'T YOU AND YOU AIN'T ME SO TO MAKE A STATEMENT"YOU KNOW" IS REALLY PUTTING YOU IN THE REALM OF GOD AND YOU AIN'T . PLUS IF YOU KNOW CHRIST [WHICH IS WHAT MAKES A CHRISTIAN] YOU CAN'T UNKNOW HIM! DO YOU KNOW CHRIST? I PRAY YOU WILL ,MAN! IF YOU DO YOU KNOW YOU DO ,THEY AIN'T NO IN BETWEEN! IF BY YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE A CHRISTIAN,YOU MAY HAVE IT MIXED UP WITH CHURCH,DOGMA,OR ANY MULTITUDE OF TRAPPINGS THAT AIN'T JESUS! I AM TALKING THE SON OF THE LIVING GOD! IF YOU KNOW HIM[HE IS ALIVE,HE ROSE AGAIN,HE CAN BE KNOWN AS HIMSELF!] YOU AIN'T GONNA FORGET HIM!!! ASK HIM IF HE IS REAL! HE IS AS REAL AS ANYBODY! I HAVE NEVER SEEN HIM OR HEARD HIM SPEAK,BUT I HAVE FELT HIS PRESENCE SO STRONG ,I KNEW WHO IT WAS! JSUS SAID "MORE BLESSED ARE THOSE WHO DON'T SEE,BUT BELIEVE.NOW I AIN'T MUCH ,BUT I DO KNOW CHRIST!!! .SO IF YOU WANT TO BE A CHRISTIAN ,ASK THE LORD TO FORGIVE YOU OF YOUR SINS AND TO COME INTO YOUR LIFE! HE SAID "I WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU OR FORSAKE YOU" IT IS THAT EASY,THE HARD PART IS AFTER YOU BECOME A CHRISTIAN AND SEE HOW YOU AIN'T LIKE HIM,BUT THAT IS WHERE YOU GO DOWN THE ROAD OF TRYING TO BE EVERY DAY! MORB I PRAY YOU WILL COME TO KNOW ...HIM! AND TO HECK WITH ALL ELSE! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2008)

There is only one test of time and that is time itself. Many times debate is a proving ground and many times it is wasted breath. We will all see wheather we are wrong or right in time. I shall sit and wait.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 29, 2008)

No scapegoats here, Morb. It is convenient but irresponsible to single out one individual, tie them to the whipping post and go about scourging unrelentlessly. It seems convenient, yes easy, to heap blame upon a singular person in the public eye. Persons willingingly accepting this mantelpiece position are fully aware they will be the target and hatred of others when things don't work out as expected. In life, expect the unexpected. In faith alone, despite the ebb and flow, conviction must reign supreme. Faith in anything other than instant gratification is at a premium nowadays. That's the devil's workshop. It is a slippery slope into perdition and self-loathing if we do not stay vigilant to our original design. What design, you might ask, is this? To be true to ourself and our maker. It is most easy to be a self-serving person intent on self-enrichment at any expense to others. Such a person can justify any act of defilement and desecration.. Such a mindeset is self-destructive and collectively annihilating. No sense of community would exist long collapsing under its own weight of selfish indulgence. Yet, we are experiencing a growing collective of people alienated from a conviction of communal membership at the expense of all others. There is no easy fix other than profound societal hardship. Hard times tend to place everything in sharp perspective. Blinders off, the most entrenched sociopath must now rely on his neighbors for daily sustainance lest he perish. We now stand at that crossroads. Messiah-like figures may claim deliverance but they serve as false prophets speeding the way to an inevitable rendezvous. Above all, one must not stoop to animalistic behavior in dealing with this growing malevolent phenomenon. At best we must become one with our detractors and through example show them the way. At worst, one can join the wailing throngs of malcontents and thus become part of the maddened maelstrom of dischordant wails.. I suggest that we are at the crossroads and those championing so-called social saviors will be sorely disappointed. Faith in one's self and a higher order serve as our only recourse and will surely carry us through the tougher times yet to come.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> MORB YOU MISSED I PUT IN GENIUS ALSO OR DID YOU CHOOSE TO IGNORE THAT? I WAS SAYING I WAS NOT SURE WHERE YOU WERE. YOU CAN ATTACK ME IF YOU WANT ,BUT BIG DEAL,WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?AS FAR AS KNOWING WHERE I AM COMING FROM CAUSE YOU WERE A CHRISTIAN ONE TIME IS VERY WRONG,CAUSE I AIN'T YOU AND YOU AIN'T ME SO TO MAKE A STATEMENT"YOU KNOW" IS REALLY PUTTING YOU IN THE REALM OF GOD AND YOU AIN'T . PLUS IF YOU KNOW CHRIST [WHICH IS WHAT MAKES A CHRISTIAN] YOU CAN'T UNKNOW HIM! DO YOU KNOW CHRIST? I PRAY YOU WILL ,MAN! IF YOU DO YOU KNOW YOU DO ,THEY AIN'T NO IN BETWEEN! IF BY YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE A CHRISTIAN,YOU MAY HAVE IT MIXED UP WITH CHURCH,DOGMA,OR ANY MULTITUDE OF TRAPPINGS THAT AIN'T JESUS! I AM TALKING THE SON OF THE LIVING GOD! IF YOU KNOW HIM[HE IS ALIVE,HE ROSE AGAIN,HE CAN BE KNOWN AS HIMSELF!] YOU AIN'T GONNA FORGET HIM!!! ASK HIM IF HE IS REAL! HE IS AS REAL AS ANYBODY! I HAVE NEVER SEEN HIM OR HEARD HIM SPEAK,BUT I HAVE FELT HIS PRESENCE SO STRONG ,I KNEW WHO IT WAS! *JSUS* SAID "MORE BLESSED ARE THOSE WHO DON'T SEE,BUT BELIEVE.NOW I AIN'T MUCH ,BUT I DO KNOW CHRIST!!! .SO IF YOU WANT TO BE A CHRISTIAN ,ASK THE LORD TO FORGIVE YOU OF YOUR SINS AND TO COME INTO YOUR LIFE! HE SAID "I WILL NEVER LEAVE YOU OR FORSAKE YOU" IT IS THAT EASY,THE HARD PART IS AFTER YOU BECOME A CHRISTIAN AND SEE HOW YOU AIN'T LIKE HIM,BUT THAT IS WHERE YOU GO DOWN THE ROAD OF TRYING TO BE EVERY DAY! MORB I PRAY YOU WILL COME TO KNOW ...HIM! AND TO HECK WITH ALL ELSE! JAMIE


 
 I saw the genius line and ignored it, because I am not a genius, just another average Joe who sees the world through a different set of eyes. My point was that you are just as dogmatic in your beliefs as we are in ours, and that makes us the same. I wasn't attacking you, just pointing out the fact that you think that we are wrong doesn't make it so, and the same goes for us thinking you are wrong. I know what I have come to believe in life is right for me, and that is the basis for what my arguments come from. They have changed with the passing years, and I am sure that they will in the future; however, to just sit there and say irrefutably that someone is wrong, because we don't happen to agree with them, is unjust. I don't agree with a good chunk of what you believe and will give my point of view of the situation; however, I haven't told you flat out that you are wrong, just that I don't agree with your point of view and where it seems to come from.

 I never said you didn't know Christ, just that most Christians, heck nearly all religions, are very close minded and a bit one track minded, and it's funny to have one call me closed minded. I base my statement on the posts you have made in the past, and the one you just made, for my observation, your dedication to your religion is commendable; however, no one likes it shoved down their throat all the time. I left the church, not Christ or God, and I realized just how intolerant of the beliefs of others I had been and I was quite taken aback, and learned over a long time to respect the religious beliefs of others even though, and because, I may not agree with them. I hope that someday you my friend learn the same lesson. True unforced mutual respect of others is what this country needs most, unfortunately it will be a long time coming at this rate.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> No scapegoats here, Morb. It is convenient to find a whipping post to villify. I for one will not be the person to cast the first stone. It seems convenient, yes easy, to heap blame upon a singular person in the public eye. Persons willingingly accepting this mantelpiece position are fully aware they will be the target and hatred of others when things don't work out as expected. In life, expect the unexpected. In faith alone, despite the ebb and flow, conviction must reign supreme. Faith in anything other than instant gratification is at a premium nowadays. That's the devil's workshop. It is a slippery slope into perdition and self-loathing if we do not stay vigilant to our original design. What design, you might ask, is this? To be true to ourself and our maker. It is most easy to be a self-serving person intent on self-enrichment at any expense to others. Such a person can justify any act of defilement and desecration.. Such a mindeset is self-destructive and collectively annihilating. No sense of community would exist long collapsing under its own weight of selfish indulgence. Yet, we are experiencing a growing collective of people alienated from a conviction of communal membership at the expense of all others. There is no easy fix other than profound societal hardship. Hard times tend to place everything in sharp perspective. Blinders off, the most entrenched sociopath must now rely on his neighbors for daily sustainance lest he perish. We now stand at that crossroads. Messiah-like figures may claim deliverance but they serve as false prophets speeding the way to an inevitable crossroads. Above all, one must not stoop to animalistic behavior in dealing with this growing malevolent phenomenon. At best we must become one with our detractors and through example show them the way. At worst, one can join the wailing throngs of malcontents and thus become part of the maddened maelstrom of dischordant wails.. I suggest that we are at the crossroads and those championing so-called social saviors will be sorely disappointed. Faith in one's self and a higher order serve as our only recourse and will surely carry us through the tougher times yet to come.


 
 When I read posts like that I have to stand in awe and say, dang ya shore talks purty. LOL! I can't even come close to that.


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

I AIN'T RELIGIOUS,I AM TALKING ABOUT A REAL LIVING BEING! MORB,TO hell WITH MY POLITICS! KNOWING CHRIST IS THE MOST IMPORTANT DECISION YOU CAN MAKE IN YOUR LIFE ,ETERNITY LITERALLY RESTS ON THAT. FORGET ME AND NO ONE CAN FORCE THAT DECISION DOWN YOUR THROAT! NOT EVEN GOD ,HIMSELF! IT IS CAUSE WE HAVE FREE WILL! SO CHOOSE THIS DAY WHAT YOU WILL DO WITH CHRIST,I LOVE YOU,WHEATHER YOU BELIEVE IT OR NOT. WONT SAY THIS AGAIN TO YOU! BUT IT AIN'T ME YOU WILL BE REJECTING. WHY AM I SAYING THIS TO YOU? I FEEL THE LORD IS TELLING ME TOO,YOU CAN TAKE THAT WITH A GRAIN OF SALT! BUT I FEEL STRONGLY ABOUT THIS!YOU WILL NOT HEAR THIS FROM ME AGAIN AS I HAVE ALREADY SAID,I DO THIS CAUSE I CARE,KNOWING I WILL PROBABLY GET FLAK FOR IT,BUT I GOT TO DO WHAT HE WANTS,HE GOT CRUCIFIED  AND SAID THOSE OF US THAT FOLLOW HIM CAN EXPECT NO BETTER TREATMENT. I DON'T MATTER! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2008)

I hear you G man I feel the same as you do,but I do not try and tell any one about the man up stairs.If they don't belive thats on them. I know what I belive and thats (all that matters).I feel people will benefit from actions more then words.So I zip my mouth.You can force feed um but you can't make um eat.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2008)

I placed no one on the whipping post but myself if you noticed . As I said it is a collective short coming of us all  with me the first in line.Saying one can not change the world is ob sered as it has  been done many time by all kind .Rich, poor,smart not so smart religious not religious  .  Of course me being me Christ first come to mind and I STAND ON THE ROCK . I did not say some of the thing I said to down anyone only to let it be know that there are others in this world that have not had the chances some may have had .But still in this country one can rise above that place were some may want to keep you or were you have fallen  or even were you started as I  .If you don't ever  try it will never get done we will just sink lower .Yes it is much harder to appeal to the masses because as I said even the poor hear have more than in most 3rd world country's .By the way I'm considered poor but yet have more than most will ever have. What I do have was obtained though the power of the Lord and the Holy Spirit which in fact does comfort me daily .Don't get me wrong there has been work on my part as the Lord requires it .For those of you who do not believe I don't push I only speak I will feed you without requirement I will cloth you even though you do not listen .For me I am only fulfilling the scriptures as you will ether believe or suffer the consequences.IE actions speak louder than words  I would love to go into trials a tribulations but Ive already said to much .But let it be know that one can change things and many can change a lot .
    As allways good luck diggen and find to ya all 
          bill


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2008)

My personal opinion on George W Bush is that he is not the one that has been running this country. Cheney is the one truly in charge. And he is in it for the personal power â€“ on many levels. The good of the country is not his priority. Since he is not the President, he has remained largely untouched. I can only say I am glad Lee Atwater is dead. Enough said. You can tell where I stand.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 29, 2008)

On a funny note because you made me laugh so hard my wife says Cheney has a tail and horns and the reason we rarely see him is he's  to busy running Hell . She would agree with you pyshodoodle .
       bill


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2008)

I like your wife!![sm=lol.gif]

 Kate


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hear you G man I feel the same as you do,but I do not try and tell any one about the man up stairs.If they don't belive thats on them. I know what I belive and thats (all that matters).I feel people will benefit from actions more then words.So I zip my mouth.You can force feed um but you can't make um eat.


 YOU ARE RIGHT BOUT ACTIONS,BUT THERE ARE TIMES WHEN WORDS ARE NEEDED. THERE ARE TIMES TO KEEP THE MOUTH ZIPPED BUT MORBIS SEEMED TO BE HAVING A HARD TIME UNDERSTANDING ABOUT WHEN A PERSON IS A CHRISTIAN ,WHAT MAKES A CHRISTIAN A CHRISTIAN AND HOW TO BECOME A CHRISTIAN. I FELT THE LORD WANTED ME TO LET HIM KNOW ABOUT CHRIST,CAUSE OF THE LOVE JESUS HAS FOR HIM.IT WOULD BE EASIER TO KEEP IT ZIPPED RICK,BUT I HAVE TO ANSWER TO THE LORD AND WHAT WOULD I TELL HIM IF MORBIS NEVER UNDERSTOOD HOW TO FIND CHRIST CAUSE I KEPT IT ZIPPED? MORBIS BROUGHT IT UP THAT HE USED TO BE A CHRISTIAN AND HE NEEDS TO KNOW WHEN YOU ARE AIN'T NO DOUBT ABOUT IT AND IT AIN'T BASED ON HOW GOOD YOU ARE,CHURCH,WHATEVER. THIS AIN'T NO TALKING POINTS AND I DON'T MATTER ,THE LORD WANTED MORBIS TO KNOW AND NOW IT IS UP TO MORB WHAT HE DOES WITH JESUS.LIKE I SAID IT HAS BEEN SAID AND NEEDS NOT TO BE SAID AGAIN.IT IS HERE FOR ALL TO SEE AND ALL CAN DECIDE WHAT TO DO WITH CHRIST. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep Glass man I hear ya.But....the last sentence I wrote is the key.But let me rephrase it a little.
   You can bring a horse to a pond of holly water but you cant make him bless him self with it hehehe.Yeah thats what I was trying to say []


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

I UNDERSTAND RICK,COURSE THE HORSE HAS TO BE LED TO THE WATER FOR THE HORSE TO MAKE THE CHOICE. AND WE AIN'T DEALING WITH HORSES ,I KNOW YOU KNOW THAT,AIN'T TRYING TO BE A SMART ...I SAID BEFORE NO ONE CAN FORCE CHRIST ON A PERSON NOT EVEN GOD ,HIMSELF,BUT AS CHRISTIANS WE ARE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHAT THE CHOICE IS AND MAKE IT CLEAR.SOME DON'T UNDERSTAND ABOUT IT,I DIDN'T TILL I WAS TOLD AND I THANK GOD I WAS! I AM NOT FORCING ANYTHING ON ANYONE,AS I SAID THAT IS IMPOSSIBLE,BUT JUST SHARING IN LOVE THE WONDERFULLNESS OF JESUS LOVE,NOT RELIGION,ON AND ON.MEN CAN'T SEE JESUS CAUSE OF ALL THE CRAP THAT HAS BEEN PUT IN THE WAY,IN THE NAME OF GOD NO LESS.YOU DON'T HAVE TO DO THREE BACKFLIPS,JUMP THROUGH A RING OF FIRE,HOP UP AND DOWN ON ONE FOOT FOR THREE HOURS AND THEN POOF YOU ARE A CHRISTIAN,IT IS EASY AND SIMPLE.TO KNOW CHRIST IS THE GREATEST THING ON THIS EARTH AND BEYOND. THATS ALL FOLKS!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2008)

> NO ONE CAN FORCE CHRIST ON A PERSON


 
 We at the Spanish Inquisition would argue that point...[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2008)

I PROMISE GUTH I HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT ONE![&:] COURSE WHAT IS DONE IN GOD'S NAME AIN'T AWAYS GODS DOING AND I ASSURE YOU THAT IS ONE OF THEM.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2008)

> I feel people will benefit from actions more then words.


 
 Geeeeez.....No one is ever going to point at me and say "Now there goes a fine Christian fella", But you never know now do ya. [:-]

 I think it takes what ever is appropriate at the time. At least that is what John said.[]


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW CAP AIN'T NOBODY GONNA SAY I AM A FINE CHRISTIAN FELLOW EITHER,BUT YEAH YOU NEVER KNOW,I REALLY HOPE THOUGH, JESUS SAYS THAT TO ME SOME DAY,I DON'T THINK HE WILL THOUGH,BUT YEAH,YOU NEVER KNOW,


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2008)

God,

       If you are following this thread,please make it end.


       Amen


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

OK BEEN TRYING TO GET SOMEONE TO GIVE THEY OPINIONS ON AFGANISTAN,CAUSE THAT IS WHERE OBAMA IS GONNA MOVE MORE TROOPS ,AS HE GETS US OUT OF IRAQ[LEAST THAT IS THE GAME PLAN] I WATCHED A MOVIE TONIGHT CALLED" CHARLIE WILSONS WAR"BOUT THE CONGRESSMAN THAT INFLURENCED USA GETTING ARMS TO THE AFGANISTANS TO FIGHT THE RUSSIANS IN THE 1980S. [THE MAIN ONE BEING ROCKET LAUNCERS THAT TOOK OUT THE RUSSIANS HELOCOPTER GUN SHIPS] NOW THE RUSSIANS WENT BANKRUPT CAUSE OF SO MUCH MONEY THEY SPENT ON THIS WAR,AND THEY COULD NOT KEEP THEIR EMPIRE AND THUS LET COUNTRIES GO FREE AND THEY ARE ONLY RUSSIA AGAIN AND NOT USSR.[THOUGH LOOKS LIKE UNDER PUTIN THEY WANT  THE EMPIRE BACK] THAT IS WHY THE COLD WAR ENDED. NOW IT IS OUR TURN AT AFGANISTAN AND THESE PEOPLE KNOW NO LOYALTY,THEY DON'T CARE HOW WE HELPED THEM GAINST RUSSIANS,WE ARE NOW THE INVADING COUNTRY.THEY ARE USED TO THIS  AS THEY HAVE SEEN IT FOR CENTURIES,HEY ALEXANDER THE GREAT COULDN'T DO IT! MY QUESTION IS CAN WE SUCEED WHERE ALL OTHERS HAVE FAILED? I PRAY SO. BUT HISTORY IS AGAINST US. OK SCREW HISTORY WE ARE AMERICA,STIIL BETTER PRAY. THE RUSSIANS SURELY AIN'T FORGOT HOW WE HELPED AFGANISTAN.IT IS GONNA BE SO HARD CAUSE WE SPENT OURSELVES SILLY IN IRAQ ,OUR MILITARY IS STREATCHED THIN AND WE AIN'T REALLY THERE BIG TIME YET. IS LOBBEY RIGHT? NUKE THEM? MAN THAT IS TEMPTING BUT...


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> God,
> 
> ...


 HE DID FAR AS I AM CONCERNED. COURSE YOU CAN GO TO SOME OTHER THREAD IF YOU WANT. FREE CHOICE.UNLESS SOMEONE IS HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD AND MAKING YOU READ THIS,BUT EVEN THAT IS STILL YOUR CHOICE,LET THEM SHOOT YOU AND YOU WANT EVER HAVE TO SEE IT AGAIN.FREE WILL IS GREAT!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

For me its not  what people say as much as what they see and as  long as I hear those words from my  Lord enter my good and faithful servant .Jamie if you believe and confess and repent daily you'll be there my friend . No man is sinless and  all fall short of the glory of God and our Lord Jesus Christ .With me being right there at the top I do not use the word Christian as that is a man made word .I believe Rick said it earlier Believe .And that is what I'am a believer . I  am above no one as I am as filth rags that can only be cleansed in the blood of the lamb my Lord Jesus Christ .John the son of Zebedee one of the sons of thunder . Could not be killed you know .His is one of the most powerful story's ever told. Again I am sorry for this post was about voting so I will say no more other than .Please speak out all and lets make this great nation what it should and could be .
               bill


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

[]  FIRST CALLED CHRISTIANS AT ANTIOCH,A CHURCE PAUL STARTED.I KNOW WHERE I AM GOING WHEN I DIE.                       NOW SOMEONE READ WHAT I WROTE BOUT AFGANISTAN AND GIVE ME YOUR TAKE.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I said that Cap,and trust me, the man up stairs (knows) who I am and what I am about.THATS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME.[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2008)

[/quote] HE DID FAR AS I AM CONCERNED. COURSE YOU CAN GO TO SOME OTHER THREAD IF YOU WANT. FREE CHOICE.UNLESS SOMEONE IS HOLDING A GUN TO YOUR HEAD AND MAKING YOU READ THIS,BUT EVEN THAT IS STILL YOUR CHOICE,LET THEM SHOOT YOU AND YOU WANT EVER HAVE TO SEE IT AGAIN.FREE WILL IS GREAT!
 [/quote] 



     Good advice.But when you log in to www.whinybiblethumpers.net and check today's posts and find more post about bottles than saving your fellow man you may understand. I read some of these from time to time for amusement only and they would be cool,ONCE IN A WHILE but what percentage of the posts are still about bottles?Bottles are the common thread that unite us.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Doug 
   My good man your so right .This is a bottle fourm I for one got a little caught up in this thread as the unction does come upon me on occasion . So with that said did ya dig that 1830s house .
            BILL


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2008)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/newman%27s-improved-demijohn/m-190279/tm.htm


      Here is a good example of what junk threads like this do to water down the content of the forum.This woman made what seems to me a  very find.Yet gets hardly input.Either,folks are all trying to privately buy it from her or all the people that care about or know anything bottles have been turned off to it all.Other good finds and threads seem to receive the same attention lately.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: dollarbill
> 
> Doug
> My good man your so right .This is a bottle fourm I for one got a little caught up in this thread as the unction does come upon me on occasion . So with that said did ya dig that 1830s house .
> BILL


 
     Bill, I probed 5 pits out there but they want to wait to after Christmas to have them dug.We got another permission,right away at a big,brick 40's place and dug a couple including an unlisted pontil for my collection.I'd post it here if it were still a bottle forum.[]


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish I knew someone in this area that dug those blasted pits . If nothing else , I would love just to go with them and watch them work one . I would even be willing to sift the back fill for them and give them whatever came out of it . It has to be a very exhilarating experience to be able to dig these pits knowing the kind of bottle history that will come out of them .


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This kind of beat them over the head with your religion mentality is why I left the church. You just can't seem to deal with the fact that I have a different view of the world and religion than you and all you know how to do is to try to beat me over the head with it. How can you expect to be given respect for your beliefs when you are wholly unwilling to grant the same respect to others.

 I respect your beliefs and efforts to be a fisher (granted with a club instead of a net) of men; however, you'll forgive me if I reserve the right to tell you to pound sand and take your religion with you. All you have done is show the people of this forum just how intolerant of different views and ideas about the world both material and spiritual that Christians can be, I feel that the Lord will most likely ask you why you alienated many only to beat one person over the head with your beliefs, and just like you I feel compelled by the Holy Spirit to point out this flaw in your logic. I finally realized that this type of forcing of belief tactic was flawed and tended to drive others to the arms of enemy instead of actually convincing anyone to join God.

 I don't expect you to listen to anything I say, because you think what you are doing is right, and one thing I have learned is that you won't convince anyone of anything if they believe hard enough that they are justified in their quest no matter how wrong they may be in the effort. Now that this conversation has went full bore into religious lunacy, I am bugging out for good. Good luck to all no matter what god you follow.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey LC maybe I can get Doug to give me another invite as long as I don't  preach  nothing but bottles and maybe he'll let me stop by and bring you along . I'd even give a pick up if ya know what I mean . That other towns call us Doug . I can hear it .As I drove through that night it does look very inviting my friend . Or maybe that wear you been of late .Would'nt blame ya bit my friend it looked very old .         bill


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

YOU ARE OPEN MINDED SO....MORB,YOU ARE THE ONE THAT STARTED THIS BEFORE TALKING BOUT MY BEING A CHRISTIAN AND SAYING HOW YOU USED TO BE A CHRISTIAN AND YOU KNEW HOW I THINK ,BUT....THEN I ONLY TRIED TO TELL YOU HOW YOU CAN BECOME AND KNOW YOU ARE A CHRISTIAN,CAUSE IT SEEMED YOU ARE CONFUSED ABOUT IT ,LIKE I SAID ONCE YOU KNOW CHRIST YOU CAN'T UNKNOW HIM,YOU EITHER DO OR YOU DON'T,HOW CAN SOME ONE BE A FISHER OF MAN BUT NOT TALK ABOUT THE LORD? IF THAT IS THE LOGIC THEN WE SHOULD ALL SHUT UP AND MORE WILL COME TO THE LORD???!!! TALKING BOUT JESUS CAN RUN NO ONE FURTHER AWAY THEN THEY ALREADY ARE AND GOD WILL NOT TAKE"WELL LORD I WOULD HAVE BECAME A CHRISTIAN ,BUT THAT OLD JAMIE RAN ME OFF TALKING BOUT YOUR SON! I AM FOR LEAVING IT ALONE TOO,BUT YOU BROUGHT IT UP AGAIN SOOO.THE GOD I FOLLOW IS JEHOVAH,THE LIVING GOD. I SAY BETTER TO KNOW THESE THINGS HERE THEN WAIT TILL YOU DIE AND FIND OUT. BUT I HAVE ALREADY LAID OUT HOW TO KNOW CHRIST HERE AND ALL CAN DO WITH IT AS THEY PLEASE,IGNORE IT,SCREAM AT IT,EMBRASS IT,WHATEVER.,SEEMS I GET BEAT OVER THE HEAD ON HOW I BEAT OTHERS ON THE HEAD,I PROMISE MY WORDS OF JESUS WON'T HURT ANYBODY,BUT MORB LIKE I SAID I WILL DO MY BEST NOT TO TELL YOU ABOUT HIM AGAIN,. MMMMMK?  JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 30, 2008)

We will never stop war on this planet so long as religion is allowed to dictate our actions.

 You wanted to know how I feel about what should be done about Afghanistan? Instead of sending our men over there to fight a religious crusade, we send in the Christian zealots, who think that Mohammad's followers should be wiped from the earth, and the Muslim zealots, who think the infidels should be treated the same way, and see which group vanquishes the other. Then nuke the victors.

 I'm just kidding of course; however, it is a thought. Live long and prosper.


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me my friend !


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 30, 2008)

Funny how atheist communists (anarchists, Bolcheviks, national socialists, Marxists, Leninists, et al. brought about hundreds of millions of deaths in the Twentieth Century alone (very conservative estimate). History primer: World War One (8.5 million), World War Two (120 million), Lenin's purges during the 1930s (30 million), Mao's Cultural Revolution (20 million), Pol Pot (3 million), all were perpetrated by left-thinking, self-annointed iconoclasts. The state becomes the new god under totalitarianism and all opposition is exterminated (real or imagined). What drives these political monstrosities is always being in a state of war. Organized religion has had its extreme moments historically, but in comparison its bloodletting is contained. Except for a few maligned zealots, religion stays its hand and in fact has led to the preservation of entire peoples where mass extermination would have otherwise been favored and carried out by totalitarian regimes (see above).


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 30, 2008)

Bill,you are always invited and Lou is also welcome.We can talk about anything,I love talking politics & religion just hate bickering about it on a bottle site.I share alot of Jamie's faith but preaching about it here will do little good.I don't like hearing the atheists try to change my convictions,it's no different.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2008)

Cord - with all due respect, atheism killing more people than organized religion? *It's all the same - killing people with different beliefs. *
 Also, I believe it's gotten easier to round up and kill people in the 20th century.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 30, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Funny how atheist communists (anarchists, Bolcheviks, national socialists, Marxists, Leninists, et al. brought about hundreds of millions of deaths in the Twentieth Century alone (very conservative estimate). History primer: World War One (8.5 million), World War Two (120 million), Lenin's purges during the 1930s (30 million), Mao's Cultural Revolution (20 million), Pol Pot (3 million), all were perpetrated by left-thinking, self-annointed iconoclasts. The state becomes the new god under totalitarianism and all opposition is exterminated (real or imagined). What drives these political monstrosities is always being in a state of war. Organized religion has had its extreme moments historically, but in comparison its bloodletting is contained. Except for a few maligned zealots, religion stays its hand and in fact has led to the preservation of entire peoples where mass extermination would have otherwise been favored and carried out by totalitarian regimes (see above).


 
 Good point. I guess when you get down too it, it doesn't matter what our ideals are we as humans will find a way to decide that they are telling us to kill the non-believers in those ideals. Maybe we need to institute a total recall of the human race, and see if the original designer can fix the flaw.

 Psyshodoodle has a good point that the likely reason that the amount of said killings has to do with our ability to speed up the process of wrangling, torturing, and wholesale killing of the non-believers due to our own inventiveness which has come into it's own in the past hundred years. For instance in the Crusades it was labor intensive to drive your sword through the body of the infidel, today all it takes is the squeeze of a machine gun trigger, then there's the ever popular nuke. Thus proving that progress isn't always pretty or nice. Eh such is life.

 I'd better watch it my more liberal side is starting to show. Koombayah my Lord. Koombayah.

 Get a job hippie! Ah now I feel better.[]


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 30, 2008)

Granted, when one is devoid of morality, he or she can justify any act. But, one is more likely drawn to extermination at any cost without a moral imperative and religion tends to instil a sense of brotherhood, understanding and kindness over militant indoctrination.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey thanks Doug  
      Your right about were to disscuss and not to . As you said this is a bottle forum I was just hoping to draw us all together as American no matter what our faiths mybe . Hey Lou I'd be glad to pick ya up one day and head up Dougs way for a dig as hes the man when it comes to permissions .A born saleman I tell ya and  the best with a bottle  prob I know . 
 bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 30, 2008)

This is true; however, that hasn't stopped killing or dying in the name of God, Allah, etc. in the past or even in the present. Jonestown, 911, terrorist bombings, Heavens Gate, Salem Witchcraft trials, European Witchcraft trials, (no body expects) the Spanish inquisition, etc etc etc. A sense of brotherhood and understanding didn't help in those situations. Don't get me wrong I'm not disagreeing with you; however, I can't just give religion a free ride in the killing department either.

 Sometimes even when one is convinced that he is morally justified in his actions he can find that he has the ability to do much in the name of his god. By the same token I will admit that religion isn't all evil, there is some good that comes out of it, but very few remember the good but will always remember the religiously justified evil. When a leader or group of leaders has no moral compass we aren't all that surprised when they murder millions of the non-believers; however, when a leader or group of leaders is supposed to have a moral compass, and kill those who don't agree with them it comes as a bit more unexpected because of the religious aspect. This tends to make the atrocities of the ones who claim a moral background seem all the more horrible and why they tend to be the most remembered in history. Both are wrong and should be prevented if possible; however, sometimes there just isn't much that you can do in some cases like Jonestown, or the Heaven's Gate incident.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 30, 2008)

Morb:

 We are in total agreement. The bottom line is that human beings are, by nature, aggressive, clannish and territorial. The are also selfless, idealistic and giving to the point of self-sacrifice. What a dichotomy.


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought we were talking about *digging a privy* Doug ! I always make it a point never to argue or discuss  politics or religion in public or private with anyone . I do have my own convictions as to what I believe or disbelieve , and I do respect the opinions of others , but I will never let myself be pulled into a debate on the subject of it at any time or anywhere .


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

L C:

 I concur. Let's dig privies. I dig year-round and have dug over 70 privies this year alone.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I lived near you Cord , I would be in hog heaven . I got into one privy , and that was back in the seventies on Eagleston Ave. in Cincinnati , and there was only about a foot and a half of it left standing . A dozer had cut off a hillside and took the whole thing with it as it dug . Did find a good pontiled paneled soda from Cincy and a few pontiled small medicines , everything else was broken . Never had a chance to dig another one .


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

The pits dug in this region are largely from the 1870s through turn-of-the century. We are about to dig into the oldest pits, however, dating from the 1840s through the 1850s. These pit are located in a heavily commercialized part of town and are either under asphalt or concrete. Sanborn maps are of little use. Ground-penetrating radar works wonders in such circumstances.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

I envy you Cord , I would say you will come up with some really choice glass out of some of those pits !


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is the kind of luck I have as for finding good bottles . Just one big Sh#$#y experience .................


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

My friend, you haven't heard the end of this yet. My goal is to legitimize privy pit/ historical refuse pit collection as a genuine form of historical preservation. Let's face it, there has been some negative publicity with our activities in recent years. I have dedicated my talents and efforts entirely to setting the record straight. I've a great a cadre of like-minded professionals all working toward this common cause. 2009 serves as a pivotal year for my organization and we plan on taking this road-show nationally.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish you tons of luck with it . I wonder if a person made up a magnetic sticker for the side of their vehicle , real professional like , stating something like *The Preservers of Historic Glass Federation* , or something maybe more brilliant than that ! I wonder if going to get permission to dig privies at peoples house would possibly come more easily . Then too , From what you said in relation to how many privies you have dug this year , I suppose you do not have much problem as for getting those permissions !


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

You're on to something, L C.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

I know some might say , that that would be flat out lying to get permission . I say bull crap . Some of you Folks are not just in it for the money , and if you fall into that category , you are indeed preservers of historic glass and a true asset to the bottle collecting world . And from what I have read of your posts , you seem to fall into the legitimate field of a true collector or preserver in this field . Start your own Federation if you wanted , or a Society of historic glass  , it would definitely be legit I would think .


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

L C, thank you for your positive acknowledgment. Our goal is straightforward and open to public scrutiny. Fact is, I'm quite sure most folks would appreciate what we, as antique glass hobbiests do, if afforded more thorough insight into our collective activities. As I stated earlier, this endeavor is my sole occupation and I spend significant time educating the public. I have the professional resources and where I am lacking can recruit the necessary people to get my message out. Again, this is a calling I have adopted wholeheartedly and I will succeed in acheiving my goal. Everyone benefits.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I know some might say , that that would be flat out lying to get permission . I say bull crap . Some of you Folks are not just in it for the money , and if you fall into that category , you are indeed preservers of historic glass and a true asset to the bottle collecting world . And from what I have read of your posts , you seem to fall into the legitimate field of a true collector or preserver in this field . Start your own Federation if you wanted , or a Society of historic glass  , it would definitely be legit I would think .


 
 The Federation of United Bottle Diggers. No too Star Treky. I consider myself a amateur historical and (when I dig) archeologist, the problem is that there have been and are far too many jokers who will dig up bottles (without permission) and run to the local flea market and try to sell them. Thus every digger is suspect because of a few.

 I'll be honest with you one course to take is to join your local historical association, donate some bottles to a local museum, become involved with people in your area who make is their business to preserve the history of your area and will most likely have connections to the various town, county, or state offices. Who knows the right opportunity might come up, and you will be able to dig on the up and up, educate them on a find that they have uncovered, or even be given a bottle that they may find while renovating an old house. The best thing is that this involvement in local history helps legitimize you in the minds of the people in your area, that you aren't just some profiteering jackball who couldn't give a tinker's cuss about history.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

*     Well,  I do not have a college education , and I guess some of the things I think about or comment on may not be as well thought out as others on the forum . I am not well educated in the art of speaking like Cord , I am just old school . 

 I am not talking about coming up with some sleasey way to get people to let a person dig a privy on their place , I am talking about being on the up and up . I am talking about a group of people whose intentions are for the good of preservation of historical glass in their community , creating a group of people to make this possible is not being a bunch of Jokers or Jerkoffs . I am talking about  possibly having a display of some kind in a public place showing some of the bottles that are retreived in their own area to educate as well as give the people in their community a look at a bit of history of how things were in an earlier time in their community .

 My name can be found within the walls of the Museum of Natural History in Cincinnati in the field of Paleontology* *as a contributor to exhibits in the fossil room , plus I have contributed to my community in more ways than one in my own area over the years . It in no way makes me anyone special for doing so , but I do know what it is to work hard for what I have , as little as it may be , as well as work for the benefit of my community now and then , without expecting anything in return for doing so , as well as communicate with people , although it may not be on a professional scale of any kind . 

 I was raised to help people out when I see they need it , whether or not I can really afford to do so at that particular time , and more than anything else , I was taught by my Folks to be honest with people and to always be on the up and up . And I do not try and hoo doo anyone to get to a place I want to be within my community .*


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 1, 2008)

You sound like a team player and a fellow I'd be proud to associate with. Keep up the good work.


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2008)

ON THE AFGANISTAN PROBLEM SO FAR WE GOT LOBEY WANTING TO NUKE ,AND MORB WANTING TO NUKE THE VICTOR OF A CHRISTIAN ZEALOTS VRS MUSLIM ZEALOTS KILL OFF,BUT HE WAS KIDDING ,BUT IT IS A THOUGHT,HE SAID.I THINK THIS IS ONE OF THE HUGE PROBLEMS WE FACE,AND WE GOT PLENTY OF THEM,BUT HISTORY SHOWS WE ARE IN A SHOWDOWN OF OUR LIVES BIGGER THAN VIETNAM POSSIBLY! OR IS IT? WELL WE WILL SEE! AN EXPERT SAID WE COULD BUY OFF CERTAIN FACTIONS FOR A WHILE ANY WAY,BUT WITH WHAT? WE ARE HAVING A HARD TIME PRINTING MONEY FAST ENOUGH AS IT IS. IS PAYING PEOPLE OFF THE WAY TO GO?WELL I GUESS IF IT WILL KEEP US FROM GETTING KILLED I GUESS SO. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    NOW THIS IS WHAT DREAMS ARE MADE OF![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> *     Well,  I do not have a college education , and I guess some of the things I think about or comment on may not be as well thought out as others on the forum . I am not well educated in the art of speaking like Cord , I am just old school .
> 
> ...


 
 I'm sorry, I was just putting forth a suggestion for gaining trustworthyness from the public, not calling you on the carpet as being a hoo dooing person. I was also just pointing out that the good people like yourself and I who actually care about the history of our area, are painted with the broad brush of the public's past experience with the bad diggers who were doing it for personal gain and or profit. My main point was that we are going to have to work very hard to try to gain the trust of the people in the community, and prove to them that we aren't hoo doing them. It's gonna take a lot of work.

 The only reason that I quoted you was to make my lame little Federation/Star Trek joke.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL : morbious_fod   : I'm sorry, I was just putting forth a suggestion for gaining trustworthyness from the public, *not calling you on the carpet as being a hoo dooing person*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

WELL TOMOROW MY WIFE AND I WILL PROUDLY GO VOTE FOR THE SENATE RUNOFF IN GEORIA BETWEEN THE REPUBLICAN SAXBY CHAMLISS AND DEMOCRATE JIM MARTIN. THIS IS AN IMPORTANT RACE BECAUSE THE OUTCOME WILL DETERMINE HOW CLOSE THE DEMOCRATES WILL HAVE THE 60 NEEDED VOTES TO DO BASICALLY WHAT THEY WANT. AND OVERIDE THE PRESIDENTS VETO., THAT WILL GIVE THEM AN AMAZING AMOUNT OF POWER. I HAVE TO ADMIT I AM SOMEWHAT BIASED AGAINST SAXBY,CAUSE OF THE ADS HE SHOWN THE FIRST TIME HE RAN. THE ADS SHOWED 3 LIMBED AMPUTEE MAX CLEALAND SIDE BY SIDE WITH OSAMA BIN LAUDEN. [JIM MARTIN IS A VIETNAM VET] MAX SERVED IN VIETNAM AND HAD HIS LIMBS BLOWN OFF BY A HAND GRANADE,HE ALSO GOT MY DAD'S BENIFITS STARTED AGAIN ,WHEN THE VA CLAIMED POP WAS DEAD AND HE EVEN WENT TO THE LOCAL VA OFFICE WITH NO HELP AND THE GUY WAS RIGHT ACROSS FROM DAD SAYING HE COULD NOT DO ANYTHING.MAX CLEARED IT UP OVERNIGHT AFTER MY POP CALLED MAX'S OFFICE. SAX HAD SARAH PALIN IN TO FIRE UP THAT BASE AND THE CROWD WENT WILD! JIM HAD LUDICRIOUS IN.T.V. DIDN'T SAY WHAT IMPACT THAT HAD. WOW! TO KNOW I CAN HAVE A PART IN THIS PUMPS ME UP! CAN'T WAIT TO VOTE! RIGHT ON!


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 2, 2008)

LC Sometimes it's hard to express the emotion behind words on a forum, which of course leads to misunderstanding. Most of the time we just come off sounding like a jackball. LOL! In short, it happens, I'm just glad you don't think that I am jumping on you.


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

YEP VOTEN TOMORROW! GONNA BE JOY IN OLE MUDVILLE AFTER ALL! AT LEAST I CAN HOPE.THE STATE OVER ALL VOTED FOR McCAIN. BUT WELL WE WE WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW IF DEMOCRATES HAVE ONE MORE SENATOR OR NOT.MAN IF THE DEMOCRATES GET 60 IN THE SENATE ,CAN YOU IMAGINE WHAT THEY CAN DO? MAN,MAKES ME SHIVER! NOT AS BIG AS THE PRES. ELECTION ,BUT PRETTY IMPORTANT! RIGHT!!


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 2, 2008)

Lobey, despite the air of our previous discussions, you're a pal 'o mine as well and I fella 'd be proud to associate with.


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

THAT IS COOL CORDO,YOU SAID I WAS A PAL O YOURS TOO,GREAT TO HAVE FRIENDSHIP! CAN'T WAIT TO VOTE TOMORROW,NOT A BIGGER PRIVILEDGE IN AMERICA!BE CAREFUL ON THEM TRAINS,ALMOST GOT RAN OVER ONE NIGHT AS THE TRAIN DIDN'T BLOW IT'S WHISTLE WHEN IT CAME INTO TOWN! MAN,IT WAS FLYING TOO, AS IT CAME AROUND THE CURVE! LOVE THEM TRACKS THOUGH,JUST SOMEN BOUT THEM! SOME SAY THE WHISTLE IS A LONESOME SOUND,BUT IT SOUNDS COMFORTING TO ME,CAUSE AS A KID MY BROTHER AND I WOULD LISTEN TO THEM IN THE TRAIN YARD AND AS THEY CAME INTO THE TRAIN YARD,NOT FAR AT ALL FROM WHERE WE LAID IN BED GOING TO SLEEP WHILE LISTENING TO PATSEY CLINE OR THE BEATLES RUBBER SOUL ALBUM PLAYING . YEP THE TRAIN WHISTLE REMINDS ME OF HOME,WHERE MR. WOLF SAYS I CAN'T GO AGAIN. HE WAS RIGHT,BUT AT LEAST WHEN I HEAR THAT WHISTLE I AM BACK THERE FOR A MOMENT! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: cordilleran
> 
> Glassman, your a pal o'mine. I've tramped the jungles from Seattle to Ogden, Utah and every westport hobo hangout in-between ridin' the cars as an alternative to hitching which I've done time or another half way around the globe. Funny thing. I don't fit in with the high-rolling mucky-mucks and I catch flak with the Average Joe. The only folks I have a one-to-one with are those who have been on the skid road. Not so judgmental as folks who have had a gilt edge life (few hardships). Glassman, there are no guarantees for anyone but one thing I know: some people get the lion's share of hardship and part of that hardship is living with the experience that only we can know personally. Always on the outside looking in. Not one to complain I will say I'd be skiddish about commenting about why a person's relationship failed without knowing the particulars.  I can't suffer cowards and I consider such behavior cowardly. I am one to stand up for what I believe is right and not hide behind a modem in making personal attacks. I've got bigger fish to fry rather than playing footsie in a forum. Open invitation. I'm online and available for personal connect anytime.


    YOU ARE A PAL O MINE TOO!!


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2008)

I grew up along side of the tracks too Jamie , the good old Norfolk & Western Railway . Our house was about 100 feet from the main track . When the trains would go by back then , they would fly through town like the wind , our house would actually vibrate as they passed us . Here is a pic my Brother painted while sitting on the front porch oof the house , looking down the tracks . Blasted light was not very good when I took this , but it shows pretty well .


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 2, 2008)

I live next to the tracks, too... not quite that close, but not too much farther. When I moved there, I thought the train whistles would bother me, but surprisingly, I sleep better there than many other places I have lived, where I could hear cars driving by. My road is not too busy, so I don't have the traffic problem... but there are lots of trains. We also get the "train wackers" next to the tracks - they spend hours watching the trains and take pictures... I think I should sublet my house to them and maybe I could afford a nicer place. []


----------



## LC (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, thats a thought kiddo ! I remember two freighter hitting head on on the main crossing which was less than a quarter mile from the house on an Easter morning . They were flat flying , the impact was so hard that when they collided with each other , that it jarred my bed hard enough to wake me up . Will never forget that , took a few weeks to get that mess cleaned up . I believe seven or eight people died in that crash . Have pictures of it somewhere .


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 2, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> YEP VOTEN TOMORROW! GONNA BE JOY IN OLE MUDVILLE AFTER ALL! AT LEAST I CAN HOPE.THE STATE OVER ALL VOTED FOR McCAIN. BUT WELL WE WE WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW IF DEMOCRATES HAVE ONE MORE SENATOR OR NOT.MAN IF THE DEMOCRATES GET 60 IN THE SENATE ,CAN YOU IMAGINE WHAT THEY CAN DO? MAN,MAKES ME SHIVER! NOT AS BIG AS THE PRES. ELECTION ,BUT PRETTY IMPORTANT! RIGHT!!


 
 In the end it isn't going to matter because Obama will most likely sign off on anything they put forth so the 60 isn't that much of a big deal at the moment. It might have mattered more if McCain had won, but now it is a back burner topic in the media and even the talk shows, due to the circumstances. Just like freedom of speech rights don't need to protect accepted speech, a 60 percent veto override isn't needed to override non-existent vetos.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 2, 2008)

I lived near the tracks when I was very young anfd I can still picture it in my mind. I can hear trains running the tracks here in Seminole on a clear night but there is not a set of tracks with in 30 mile of here. The Confederate RR used to run through here, bout a mile up the road. The old folks round here say that is what the boy, wife and I here. The engine is in the river right up the road.

 Must be why it has such a shrill whistle and makes all the puffing sounds and screaming brakes. Scares the crap out the wife....[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2008)

I also grew up near the trains.I lived in Ambler pa on main st.Our house was right in front of the main tracks.Passenger trains and freight trains ran day and night.We got used to the noise.
  I remember getting box's of pack matches and lining each pack on the rails.When a train hit them it sounded like fire crackers going off.Then there was the coins, the quarters that got squished into the Penney's etc.It wasn't the safest place to play but thats the way it was.We also dug dumps along the rails,so when our mother asked what we were doing on the tracks!? we said digging bottles.Then she would go a little easer on us []


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> I grew up along side of the tracks too Jamie , the good old Norfolk & Western Railway . Our house was about 100 feet from the main track . When the trains would go by back then , they would fly through town like the wind , our house would actually vibrate as they passed us . Here is a pic my Brother painted while sitting on the front porch oof the house , looking down the tracks . Blasted light was not very good when I took this , but it shows pretty well .


     NOW THAT IS A GOOD PAINTING! COOL! RICK, I USED TO WALK MILES DOWN THE TRACKS LOOKING FOR BOTTLES ON THE SIDES.THERE IS A SMALL HOUSE DUMP HERE IN TOWN BY THE TRACKS I NEVER GOT AROUND TO DIGGING AND NOW MY LEGS HAVE GOTTEN TOO BAD TO DO IT.IT DATES BOUT 1915 OR SO FROM WHAT I FOUND ON TOP. YEP,PEOPLE DUMPED TRASH BY THE TRACKS AS I HAVE FOUND A GOOD MANY BOTTLES CLOSE TO THEM.BEST I EVER FOUND WAS A MINT STRAIGHT SIDED DALLAS GA. BOTTLING WORKS. ANY WAY ,YES I LOVE TRAINS! AND A GREAT PICTURE! L.C.


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

OH YEAH,WE VOTED [MY WIFE AND I] FOR THE RUN OFF CANIDATE FOR SENATER OF GEORGIA. A VERY LONG LINE FOR A RUN OFF! THAT IS GOOD,PEOPLE GETTING INVOLVED. NOW SIT BACK AND WAIT FOR THE RESULTS. MAKES ME FEEL SO GOOD TO VOTE!


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

COOL LOBEY. LOVE THE PICTURES! THE ONES WITH THE ARROWS SHOWING MISCHIEF ARE OUT A SIGHT![8D] MAN,IF I PUT UP ARROWS FOR MISCHIEF IN THIS TOWN I WAS BORN IN AND HAVE LIVED ALL MY LIFE IN,CEPT THREE,THE ARROWS WOULD POINT ALL OVER THIS PLACE![8D] AIN'T PROUD OF THIS AND IS A WONDER I AM HERE CAUSE OF DOING IT,BUT RIGHT DOWN THE STREET WHERE I LIVE NOW,ME AND SOME FELLOW DELINQUENTS [I WAS 15] WERE SNIFFING GAS IN A CLUMP OF TREES,THAT ARE STILL THERE. I HALLUCINATED A 30 FOOT GIRL SCOUT TRYING TO SELL ME SOME COOKIES,WHEN I CAME TO ,ALL WERE LAUGING THEY BUTTS OFF AT WHATEVER GIBBERISH I WAS SAYING TO THE GIANT GIRL SCOUT.WISH I HAD ASKED WHAT I HAD SAID.MAN AT THE THINGS I HAVE LIVED THROUGH! I KNOW SOME OF YALL KNOW WHAT I AM SAYING! LOT OF TRACKS GONE FROM HERE NOW,NOWHERE AS MANY TRAINS LIKE WHEN I WAS A KID.THINK IT WAS A MISTAKE GETTING RID OF TRACKS,NEED TO GO BACK HAULING MORE STUFF BY TRAIN,STEAD OF TRUCKS.WE DO HAVE A NICE BICYCLE TRAIL WHERE SOME OF THE TRACKS WERE. STARTS SOMEWHERE IN GEORGIA AND GOES INTO ALABAMA,. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2008)

WELL OLE SAX WON. SAID LOW TURNOUT.SURE DIDN'T SEEM TO BE HERE,BUT MAYBE IT WAS JUST THE TIME I WENT.THE PEOPLE HAVE SPOKEN! RIGHT ON!


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 2, 2008)

TRAINS Oh yes remember the first one I jumped well was about 5 me and my best friend Dan  a police officer who was killed in the line of duty.He was 6 at the time hopped a slow mover and road about 6 or seven street blocks and hoped off but and elderly black gent who called us master Dan an master Bill saw us and told our mothers . He and myself were switched the entire way home when they caught us . Never did that again till I was older  7 and in a different household for awhile .We once painted his house as high as we could reach battle ship gray to .I miss that guy .
   bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 3, 2008)

Granted I never lived by the tracks; however, my aunt/babysitter did live across the road from the old depot in Honaker, VA, and my cousins and I would walk the tracks all the time busting all the bottles we saw. The best thing was that just about a 1/4 mile up the rail road was a tunnel. We never went in it but always speculated about skeletons and animals living in it.

 Through some research about the town that I have done lately I found out that this now quiet little area outside of the downtown area was once the actual hub of activity in the town including quite a few buildings, most of which were gone save two when I knew the place. One of these buildings actually sat on the lot where my aunt had her trailer set up. I always wondered what that old brick wall was in the back of the lot.


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2008)

IN this don't think ahead town,the old depot was torn down in the 1970s. it was in great shape,still had the long benches out front,and was beautiful. well in the 1990s it was decided to BUILD IT BACK! AT a cost of more than$100,000.GEEZ WHAT IDIOTS!WISH I HAD HUNG AROUNT THE OLD DEPOT WHILE IT WAS BEING TORN DOWN CAUSE A LOT OF OLD TOWN POST CARDS WERE FOUND THERE.THE OLDEST BUILDING WAS ALSO TORN DOWN HERE IN THE 70S. IT WAS PART OF A FEMALE COLLEGE THAT WENT PRE-CIVIL WAR,AROUND 1850.ALSO STERLING HOLLOWAY'S HOUSE WAS TORN DOWN.[OLD ACTOR AND VOICE OF WINNIE THE POOH,NOW WE HAVE A PLAQUE ON THE SITE WHERE THE HOUSE STOOD!PROGRESS! IN 1964 A KID IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD HAD KIDS CONVINCED THAT HE SAW THE BEATLES WAVING AT PEOPLE FROM THE BACK OF A TRAIN GOING THROUGH THE TOWN!I DIDN'T BUY IT ,BUT A LOT OF KIDS DID. I JUST COULDN'T PICTURE THE FAB FOUR COMING THROUGH THIS ONE HORSE TOWN,BUT I GUESS STRANGER THINGS HAVE HAPPENED,I JUST DON'T BELIEVE THAT WAS ONE OF THEM THOUGH! JAMIE


----------



## gonediggininwa (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Cord I am from washington and have dug in walla walla myself what are some of the things you have dug like what kind of drug store,whiskey and sodas from washington have you dug and can you post pictures so i could see the stuff you have dug out of all those pits digging 70 pits you must have come up with a lot of great things cant wait to see pictures thanks a new member


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 4, 2008)

Wrong thread, Red.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 4, 2008)

Train - as seen from my back porch


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 4, 2008)

That parking lot is where the train station used to be. It is now where the train wackers park. There is a little flower garden and "mock" open air train station next to it. So you can watch the trains in the rain and remain dry... although many of them remain in their cars. And sometimes they have big cameras. This one guy had a camera with at least a foot long lens. Sometimes they have "tailgate" train watching get togethers.  Not insulting anyone - is anyone here a train wacker - or know any?  What exactly are they doing besides watching trains? What are you all looking for?  Anybody know? I heard they count cars and log the numbers and take pictures of all the engines and collect them for the year... then start over the next year.... but I don't know why.  Anyone?


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 4, 2008)

It's funny that you brought that up, Kate.  A few nights ago, I was driving home and had to stop at a train crossing.  It was snowing and looking at the front of the train, I thought, "This would make a great picture.  I wsh I had my camera with me."  I told my husband about it and he said people go around doing just that.  I had no idea.  He said they call it "trainspotting".  I thought it was just a movie name.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG - 
 They have a website that looks strangely like this one... 
http://www.railroad.net/forums/index.php


----------



## glass man (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW,I LOVE TRAINS AS MUCH AS ANY ONE COULD,BUT NEVER THIUGHT OF TRAIN STALKING! DO PEOPLE WHO GO AROUND TAKING PICTURES OF THEM KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T! ARE TRAINS FIXING TO BECOME EXTINCT! OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo!


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Gonedigginginwa,
 Welcome to the forum! It's nice to see a new member on here from Washington. Do you still reside in Washington? If so, I would like to invite you to our state bottle club that meets the 2nd Friday of the month www.wbcaweb.org. December 12th will be our Christmas party with lots of food.
 I have dug in Walla Walla myself several times. I have gotten several nice pharmacy bottles from there. My favorite was the M. Ryan & Co. Druggist. During the springtime I had the opportunity to meet and dig with Cordilleran (James). I got a chance to talk briefly with him the other night. I am planning on a trip over there in the next few weeks to do some digging with him and try out his ground penetrating radar.


----------



## gonediggininwa (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the invite the where are your bottle club meetings at? The M. Ryan & Co.  was that a W.T. or Wash.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwFiqtiII5w

 Found this link on railroad.net - ok - so this is what it's like at my house.... so this is what they're doing.[8|] Do we seem as odd to people as this seems to me? Talked to a friend of mine about this yesterday and he has a bottledigging trainwatching friend. If I ever go digging with this guy, maybe I'll get some questions answered.


----------



## glass man (Dec 5, 2008)

I HAVE AN UNDEVELOPED PICTURE SOMEWHERE IN THIS HOUSE [BAD BOUT NEVER GETTING PICTURES DEVELPED] OF ME SITTING ON THE EDGE UF DUANE ALLMAN'S GRAVE AND RIGHT NEXT TO BARRY OAKLY'S GRAVE FACING THE TRACKS THAT ARE BOUT 100 YARDS AWAY [MACON,GA.] ,THE GROUND SLOPES  RIGHT DOWN TO THE TRACKS WITH NO OTHER GRAVES OR ANYTHING IN THE WAY PEACEFUL,MAN,PEACEFUL!THIS GRAVEYARD IS CALLED ROSEHILL AND IT IS WHERE THE BROS. USED TO GO LATE A NIGHT WITH RIPPLE WINE,POT, AND GUITARS AND PLAY.MAN I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE!THIS WAS 69 RIGHT BEFORE THEY GOT BIG. I CAN'T HELP ,BUT BELIEVE THIS IS WHERE DUANE AND BARRY ARE BURIED,RIGHT WHERE THEY USED TO PLAY LONG AGO.SWEET MELISSA"FREIGHT TRAIN EACH CAR LOOKS THE SAME ALL THE SAME....."IF YOU LOVE THE BRO.,TRAINS ,MACON,GA, IT WILL BE WORTH YOU WHILE TO GO TO ROSEHILL CEMETARY TO CHECK OUT DUANE AND BARRY'S GRAVE,MOST PEACE FULL! WILL HAVE TO ASK AROUND ON HOW TO FIND THEM THOUGH AS THEY AIN'T NO ARROWS   SHOWS THE WAY. ALSO ELIZABETH REED IS BURIED HERE SOMEWHERE,DICKEY WROTE A SONG BOUT HER. I COULDN'T FIND IT! JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello,  Well I have enjoyed all your train stories.  So, it seemed appropriate to tell you mine.  

 Our house was on a little 16 acre farm by the side of the Lehigh Valley RR. in upstate New York.  It was up the hill about a quarter mile and ran along my dads vineyard.  I always enjoyed the trains, the workers, and especially their little motor cars.  
 When I was big enough, my and I would walk along the tracks in the spring to pick wild strawberries,  wild asparagus later and big wild black berries still later in the summer.  I learned that all of these things grew better from the smoke ashes that dropped out along the right of way.  Especially the asparagus.  We would always carry an old rag and tear it in strips about 3/4" wide and 10 or 12" long.  When we found some plants we would tie a strip of the cloth on a twig or the fence along the railroad.  Then if there were any new sprouts 4 to 10" high we would harvest them, by cutting and carried a bucket to put them in.  If you have never eaten wild asparagus, you wouldn't know it - but it has more flavor than any domestic asparagus.  As I got older we would both carry buckets and when we got home we would can all the extra above what we needed for a meal. 

 The wild strawberries are the best and we found both red and yellow ones.  We had to keep the separate or separate them when we hulled them.
 The wild black berries were bigger that you could find anywhere else - and good!

 A bi-product of all this was - I started getting infatuated with glass bottles I picked up and on the side of the RR where the telephone lines ran - I started picking up and bringing home the discarded telephone glass insulators.   Both just adding to my interest in glass which started when I was seven years old.

 I even got to ride on a workman's motor car one time and I got to ride in and engine twice in my youth.   Memories that are priceless even if I was a poor farm boy.
 RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Dec 6, 2008)

I AIN'T NO HUNTER AS I AM TOO TRIGGER HAPPY,A BAD HABIT, I COULD HAVE KILLED A FRIEND RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES ,CAUSE I DIDN'T THINK IT WAS LOADED,GOT THE GUN FOR MY BIRTHDAY AND ASUMMED IT WAS NEW AND EMPTY BUT IT WAS USED AND HAD SHELLS IN IT.,ANY WAY IN THR EARLY 60'S I WALKED THE TRACKS FOR QUAIL AS CORN,WHEAT,WHATEVER FELL OFF ON THE SIDES OF THE TRACK.FOOD HEAVEN FOR THE QUAIL. EASY WALKING FOR ME CAUSE I DIDN'T HAVE TO GO THROUGH THE BRIERS,TANGLED UNDER GROWTH,WHAT EVER. MAN I SHOT AT A LOT OF QUIAL AND NEVER HIT ONE! CAUSE I GOT SO EXCITED I SHOT FROM THE HIP. HOW COULD I MISS TEN BIRDS CLUMPED TOGETHER! WELL I DID,MY POP SAID TO SLOW DOWN PICK OUT ONE BIRD AND FOLLOW IT AND THEN SHOOT,NEVER DID. BUT LOVED BEING IN THE COUNTRY. WONDER IF IT IS LEAGAL TO HUNT ON THE TRACKS? SAME WITH RABBITS ONE WOULD JUMP UP AND I WOULD SHOOT WAY TO FAST.I DON'T MESS WITH GUNS MUCH NOW,SINCE I ALMOST SHOOT MY FRIEND BETWEEN THE EYES. SOME LIKE ME JUST DON'T NEED A GUN. I GOT ONE I INHERIATED FROM MY DAD,BUT IT SETS AROUND WITH NO SHELLS IN IT.IT ISA COOL GUN A SALVAGE,410,PUMP. YES I LIKE GUNS, GREW UP WITH THEM,WENT SQUIRRL HUNTING AND GOT ONE WITH MY POP LOOKING ON,I WAS SO PROUD CAUSE I COULD SEE APROVAL IN HIS EYES! I KNOW HUNTING SOME CAN'T UNDERSTAND ,BUT A LOT OF US SOUTHERERS IT MEANT FOOD OR NO FOOD. JAMIE


----------

